# Vaseline: anti aging?



## katrosier

My cousin who is 16 and her mom use vaseline on their faces every night. They have been doing this for years and they both have great skin. Now my question is .. if you're a teen or even older and you smother your face in vaseline every night ..wouldn't you break out in zits? Also her mom ( my aunt) is 40 something and doesnt have a single wrinkle , at first I thought she was just lucky but her sisters who are younger have wrinkles . Are my cousin and aunt just lucky? or is Vaseline a solution for all skin problems?


----------



## beautynista

Maybe they aren't acne-prone? Personally, i wouldn't smother it on my face considering i'm extremely acne-prone, let alone the thick and gooey uncomfortable texture. But who knows, maybe petroleum jelly is the new age-reversal solution!


----------



## goddess13

Personally, I would not cover my face in Vaseline.

Maybe they have stayed out of the sun or used sun protection for the majority of their life!


----------



## usersassychick0

Do they cover their whole face, or just arounf the eyes? I I heard Tyra Banks swears by this!


----------



## Anna

maybe there is something to it because i have heard this before....hmmm


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hmm, I wouldn't have thought it but maybe there is something to it then. I would be afraid it would break me out, though.


----------



## 4getmeNot

I've put a dab here and there for some moisture, but not all over! I'm acne prone. You could try and see, just be cautious..it seems like to me it would be pore clogging. It is an excellent moisturizer though.


----------



## liltweekstar

i think i'd rather use this as an eye cream and not all over my face since i'm scared of breaking out.


----------



## Anna

since my skin is breaking out as it is i am almost tempted to start slathering it on....


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS

Tyra Banks uses vasliene every night thats her big secret she had it on her show. Look that up maybe she explains the reson. Just try it a little dab over face where you would break out and see if you do or not. Test it out for a while.


----------



## Aquilah

I've heard of Vaseline on other body parts, but never the face. It's not something I would do personally.


----------



## Jennifer

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, I wouldn't have thought it but maybe there is something to it then. I would be afraid it would break me out, though. ditto.


----------



## vanilla_sky

I assume they both have great genes


----------



## tadzio79

I would go as far as using vaseline on my lips, but that's about it.


----------



## ayce

as of right now i have vaseline on my nose. my nose is red, flaky, and sensitive since ive been blowing my nose for the past few days. i thought it would be all goopy and uncomfy but its sooo soothing and my nose doesnt hurt anymore from the red &amp; raw feeling. best part is that it doesnt feel like its there! but putting this on my entire face? yikes...but my skin is getting drier so id like to give it a try. im worried ill break out since itll xfer to the pillows and whatnot.


----------



## speerrituall1

My grandmother used to swear by this and the Dove white beauty bar. She had beautiful skin. I've been combo/oily since my teens and wouldn't dare try it.


----------



## katrosier

It could be great genes because its not staying out of the sun or using sunscreen. Personally I use Vaseline on my eyelids because they get dry and flaky sometimes but if itdidnt clog the pores around my eyes..why would it clog my pores anywhere else?

speerrituall1 thats really funny cuz they use Dove too! oh no ..what if it's Dove that's anti aging??


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I assume they both have great genes



Ditto


----------



## xkatiex

Vaseline creates a barrier between the skin and builds up on the skin its also hard to wash of.


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It could be great genes because its not staying out of the sun or using sunscreen. Personally I use Vaseline on my eyelids because they get dry and flaky sometimes but if itdidnt clog the pores around my eyes..why would it clog my pores anywhere else?
*speerrituall1 thats really funny cuz they use Dove too! oh no ..what if it's Dove that's anti aging??*

You'd be surprised how many older women of color say they use Vaseline(petroleum jelly.) The celebrity Nancy Wilson said this is her beauty secret-- not a wrinkle to be seen! Also, many say they use Crisco, that's right Crisco, the man-made lard(hydrogenated vegetable oil) in a can that never expires--yuck!! Naomi Campbell says she uses it on her knees and elbows, to control ashen skin. LOL





*10/18 10:55AM Update: *

*Tyra Banks announced on her show that Vaseline is her beauty secret, along with the Aveeno cleansing bar. *

Actresses Nia Long and Vivica Fox, use it as an all over body moisturiser by slathering down with it and wearing a warmup suit around the house for several hours or overnight.


----------



## KimC2005

My skin would probably have a freak out... I have used it on my lips and to take off eye-make up before, but I dont think I could put it all over my face..


----------



## katrosier

ok , I've finally decided , I'm going to try it for 2 weeks , if I don't break out I'll keep on doing it . I started last night and as of this morning my skin looks good , not as creased as usual from the pillow case and when I washed off the vaseline my face didnt feel as dry as it usually does after washing. Will let you know how rest of experiment goes.


----------



## monniej

i used dove soap and vaseline on my face until i was 35 and then my skin went haywire! for some reason (probably hormones) my skin type changed and i had to drastically change my regime. but, now i'm 48 and still don't have a wrinkle so maybe there's something to it! maybe it's a bit of both, luck and good genes!


----------



## katrosier

Ok , thats just too many coincidences with vaseline , dove and great skin!


----------



## Anna

im almost convinced to start slathering it on.if it works for you katrosier im gonna do it since we have the same skin dry acne prone skin. im using dove and its just amazing.


----------



## katrosier

OK day 2 : my skin looks great!!! its all soft and glowey! Still no break outs. Flakey dry patch has disappeared and make up goes on smoother on eyelids

oh I forgot to mention , seeing as we dont have vaseline here in france I use pure petroleum jelly. It comes in a tube (labeled vaseline lol) and its more like Gel than the vaseline texture so its easy to spread on and doesnt feel as sticky.. I dont know if that makes any difference with the "anti aging" properties but it sure does make using it easier.

BTW if anyone wants to know why a 23 year old has suddenly become obsessed with slowing down time ...its because I found a white hair smack in the middle of my bangs!!!!!!!

Please tell me I'm not the only one going prematurely gray!


----------



## ForeverPink

This is a really interesting thread. I think im gonna start trying it tonight and see what happens. Maybe for two weeks too. Keep me posted Katrosier on how the vas is working

ps: I take it you wear it during the day too? How does your make up stay on?

Lorraine


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK day 2 : my skin looks great!!! its all soft and glowey! Still no break outs. Flakey dry patch has disappeared and make up goes on smoother on eyelids
oh I forgot to mention , seeing as we dont have vaseline here in france I use pure petroleum jelly. It comes in a tube (labeled vaseline lol) and its more like Gel than the vaseline texture so its easy to spread on and doesnt feel as sticky.. I dont know if that makes any difference with the "anti aging" properties but it sure does make using it easier.

BTW if anyone wants to know why a 23 year old has suddenly become obsessed with slowing down time ...its because I found a white hair smack in the middle of my bangs!!!!!!!

Please tell me I'm not the only one going prematurely gray!





Don't fret about the word *Vaseline*, it's just the copyrighted name of Johnson &amp; Johnsons 100% petroleum jelly. You can buy the generic version everywhere, even the $$ store.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *barbiedalchow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a really interesting thread. I think im gonna start trying it tonight and see what happens. Maybe for two weeks too. Keep me posted Katrosier on how the vas is workingps: I take it you wear it during the day too? How does your make up stay on?

Lorraine

I only wear it on my eyelids as a base during the day , actually I wear it even if Im not wearing eye make up , but its only because my eyelids get really dry and flakey . I think I might start wearing it during the day once it gets cold to protect my skin from the icy wind of the south of france lol well let you know how it goes

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't fret about the word *Vaseline*, it's just the copyrighted name of Johnson &amp; Johnsons 100% petroleum jelly. You can buy the generic version everywhere, even the $$ store.



no no I want fretting or worrying at all ! I just thought it was funny that my tube says pure vaseline rather than 100% pure petroleum jelly.


----------



## Jennifer

this thread is soooo interesting!

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Tyra Banks announced on her show that Vaseline is her beauty secret, along with the Aveeno cleansing bar.* i was dying to hear it, but i had to leave for work! thanks so much!

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok , I've finally decided , I'm going to try it for 2 weeks , if I don't break out I'll keep on doing it . I started last night and as of this morning my skin looks good , not as creased as usual from the pillow case and when I washed off the vaseline my face didnt feel as dry as it usually does after washing. Will let you know how rest of experiment goes. Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK day 2 : my skin looks great!!! its all soft and glowey! Still no break outs. Flakey dry patch has disappeared and make up goes on smoother on eyelids cool! keep us posted! i'm sooo tempted to try this, too...


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK day 2 : my skin looks great!!! its all soft and glowey! Still no break outs. Flakey dry patch has disappeared and make up goes on smoother on eyelids
oh I forgot to mention , seeing as we dont have vaseline here in france I use pure petroleum jelly. It comes in a tube (labeled vaseline lol) and its more like Gel than the vaseline texture so its easy to spread on and doesnt feel as sticky.. I dont know if that makes any difference with the "anti aging" properties but it sure does make using it easier.

BTW if anyone wants to know why a 23 year old has suddenly become obsessed with slowing down time ...its because I found a white hair smack in the middle of my bangs!!!!!!!

Please tell me I'm not the only one going prematurely gray!





ALL RIGHT ILL DO IT! tell me what to do. do i slather it on during the day or night only? do they make vaseline gel? im 23 youre 23 we have the same skin type and we both found grey hairs. you WIN im slathering my face with it tonight.


----------



## geebers

Actually I have been using vaseline as a moisturizer every night for about 2 months and also use Dove Beauty Bar. My skin has yet to break-out (unless it is that time of the month) and so far no flakes and no peeling. I also have dry skin though so I have more success with ointments than lotions. BUT in the morning I use aveeno daily moisturizing lotion to keep my skin soft but not greasy like vaseline.

People always ask me why my skin looks so glowy and fresh and I always feel weird telling them my routine... Im 100% positive it is the vaseline that made the difference.

I prefer aquaphor to vaseline - it for some reason goes on smoother.

I think the reason is that vaseline protects your skin from the environment -it's a barrier - so it may help your skin get back to normal without interference from the outside... it really doesn't sink in or do anything to your skin. For that you'll need an actual cream.


----------



## jessimau

I think I'm going to try this. In the winter, I usually end up using Nivea cream all over at night, but Vaseline might be a good replacement. I love those all-purpose kinds of products! Thanks for sharing, btw. I think Target should be expecting me tonight!


----------



## Anna

ok. i did it. i slathered a layer on. im not going anywhere untill way later so it has time to sink in. i also have my hair in curlers im lookin cute


----------



## Barbette

Inspired by what someone said about Tyra Banks... and I went searching for Vaselina and Tyra Banks on youtube.com... and look



thought I would share it...

YouTube - Tyra Banks Goes Insane

It's interesting though, this thread, because I have been using it for a while now and I think this is one of the best kept secrets, the cheapest one I know certainly... I use it on all of my body actually.


----------



## ivette

i guess it all depends on one's skin, but i wouldn't take a chance


----------



## pj03079

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard of Vaseline on other body parts, but never the face. It's not something I would do personally. Ditto....................my girlfriend used Vaseline on her face until a makeup assistant told her it is just cleaned up petroleum (sp?) That sounded gross to me so I don't use it. Opps, I put it on my lips every night before I go to bed.


----------



## tadzio79

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Inspired by what someone said about Tyra Banks... and I went searching for Vaselina and Tyra Banks on youtube.com... and look



thought I would share it...
YouTube - Tyra Banks Goes Insane

Thanks for the link. She reminded me of Oprah ("you get a car" moment)


----------



## PopModePrincess

You can find many older Black women with gorgeous, wrinkle free skin. If you ask them what they use, many of them will say Vaseline. I've tried it and it does nothing for my skin, but I know it works for some. I hope you have success with it.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Actually, In my country, they use vaseline all over and the chicks there have gorgeous skin. Shit I used to use vaseline before I came here as an all over moisturizer then when I got here the change of weather/environment, freaked me skin out.


----------



## jessimau

Ok, that Tyra video made me think of Flavor Flav.


----------



## geebers

That Tyra video scared the crap out of me...


----------



## katrosier

update 3: Still no break outs , skin still looks glowy. I've been using it on my neck too seeing as sweater season is coming up and my neck gets scratchy under all the wool turtlenecks. Also , I dont know if this has anything to do with the vaseline but my eyelashes arent falling out like they usually do around this time of year ...maybe it conditions lashes too? I dont know .

PS. I don't put it on like mask because as someone here said it doesnt really sink in I just put enough on to "create a barrier".


----------



## Anna

my update: normally in the morning i wake up with a greasey forehead nose and chin. i also just put just enough on to create a barrier and this morning i woke up with LESS grease than i usually do.


----------



## katrosier

That's great! Glad its working for you too!


----------



## janetsbreeze

i have a friend who slathers herself in crisco in the can every night. arms, legs, the whole works. she has gorgeous skin, but i don't know if i could do this.

i'll be watching this thread to see how everyone is progressing with the vaseline!


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif update 3: Still no break outs , skin still looks glowy. I've been using it on my neck too seeing as sweater season is coming up and my neck gets scratchy under all the wool turtlenecks. Also , I dont know if this has anything to do with the vaseline but my eyelashes arent falling out like they usually do around this time of year ...maybe it conditions lashes too? I dont know .
PS. I don't put it on like mask because as someone here said it doesnt really sink in I just put enough on to "create a barrier".

about the eyelashes-im not really sure who what when where why or how but i recall hearing that vaseline makes eyelashes grow so if its true that could be why they are not falling out. i have mine on my face now. so far nothing what i expected to happen has happened infact the opposit has happened


----------



## Jennifer

thanks for the update!


----------



## Anna

another weird update-my forehead, nose, and chin are the oiliest parts of my face. in theory my cheeks which are super dry should suck up the vasaline and my tzone should repel it right? well my tzone was the first to absorbe it and my cheeks are still dewy. this is an extreamly intersting experiment


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif about the eyelashes-im not really sure who what when where why or how but i recall hearing that vaseline makes eyelashes grow so if its true that could be why they are not falling out. i have mine on my face now. so far nothing what i expected to happen has happened infact the opposit has happened I don't know about making them grow but atleast they arent falling out , I burned the tips of my eyelashes about a year ago and they still havent grown back , the ones on the right are visibly shorter than on the left , a lot more sparse too. I think it probably conditions them or coats them so when I put my mascara on it comes off easier without pulling out any lashes??

What were you expecting btw? I thought I'd have huuge zits all over the place by now.


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know about making them grow but atleast they arent falling out , I burned the tips of my eyelashes about a year ago and they still havent grown back , the ones on the right are visibly shorter than on the left , a lot more sparse too. I think it probably conditions them or coats them so when I put my mascara on it comes off easier without pulling out any lashes??
What were you expecting btw? I thought I'd have huuge zits all over the place by now.

thats what i was expecting. that and like..grease dripping from my pores. Vaseline Intensive Care i investigated it and on the site it CLEARLY says it prevents dry lines/wrinkles and does not clog pores.


----------



## Princess6828

ewww...i couldn't personally put vaseline on my face. that would be slimy and gross imho


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ewww...i couldn't personally put vaseline on my face. that would be slimy and gross imho actually its not bad! thats what i expected. i cant feel it. like if i put my finger on my face yea i FEEL it but its not heavy on my face or anything. try it one night!


----------



## Noir Sakura

I use the Dove Bar for cleansing with no problem. I only use Vaseline for my lips and eyes though. But I have heard of many older AA women using it, so I can't knock it, but just not my cup of tea right now.


----------



## goddess13

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a friend who slathers herself in crisco in the can every night. arms, legs, the whole works. she has gorgeous skin, but i don't know if i could do this.
i'll be watching this thread to see how everyone is progressing with the vaseline!

Isn't Crisco extra virgin olive oil or cooking spray?


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't Crisco is extra virgin olive oil or cooking spray? youre thinking of pam. crisco is manmade lard i believe


----------



## Leza1121

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cousin who is 16 and her mom use vaseline on their faces every night. They have been doing this for years and they both have great skin. Now my question is .. if you're a teen or even older and you smother your face in vaseline every night ..wouldn't you break out in zits? Also her mom ( my aunt) is 40 something and doesnt have a single wrinkle , at first I thought she was just lucky but her sisters who are younger have wrinkles . Are my cousin and aunt just lucky? or is Vaseline a solution for all skin problems? Hi,
Personally, I think people just get lucky with it. I know that if I used Vaseline as a night-time moisturizer, my pore would be so clogged.






As a child, my mother would place this on my face during the winter months before sending me off to school or out to play.


----------



## katrosier

Crisco shortening is made of vegetable oil but I wouldt put it on my face ..dunno why just dont like the idea.

BTW if you have eczema avoid putting vaseline on it when its red and itchy , if you don't have a break out you can use it to moisturize otherwise it gets really itchy . I put honey and olive oil on my eczema and it really calms the flare ups.


----------



## Anna

3x a week or so i use pore strips to clean out my pores and get rid of my never ending supply of black heads and clogged pores. ive been using the dove and vaseline for...what a week now give or take. normally i pull out TONS of crap from my pores and theyre usually long and thick. the first time i used the pore strips i pulled out the same amount of crap but it was thinner.i have the pore strips on my face right now drying.im typeing more updates while it dries. so far my skin has become SO soft, my dry patches are gone, my oily parts are no longer even what id call oily any more, my eyelashes appear to be getting thicker no new pimples have formed, the ones i had seem to be shrinking by the day, i had a few red patches on my cheeks that are no longer there. there has to be something to this it cant be a random act of god. the pore strip from my forehead has contained less crap than ormal and it is short and thin.my nose same way less and short and thin and nothing came out of my chin.


----------



## katrosier

yaaaaaaaaaaay bejb1011! We should totally repackage it and sell it as a miracle cure for skin ! lol


----------



## luvmylittleboy

I use to do this in my early teens to mid 20's. I mix it w/my moisturizer.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use to do this in my early teens to mid 20's. I will still mix it w/my moisturizer in the winter because my skin gets really dry. Why did you stop? did it do anything bad to your skin?


----------



## justgreen444

Vaseline, along with mineral oil and all petroleum products, are not water soluble, which means they are difficult to remove. They also keep anything GOOD out , such as natural moisture. You can get the same effect with jojoba oil, which is the closet thing to our own natural sebum and oil. It also 'absorbs' into the skin and hair quickly and it only takes a couple of drops to moisturize your whole face. Vaseline is a man made plastic by product. Not natural in my opinion.

I'll be 50 years old this month and i do not have any wrinkles. I've used jojoba oil and grapeseed oil for years. I also use the OCM (oil cleansing method) for cleaning my face. Haven't used any bar soaps or cleansers. This is also a good cleanser for oil-prone, acne, and other skin ailments. Oil cleans oil, thus reducing the pores need to over-produce oil.


----------



## Femme*Noir

Congrats bejb1011!!!! i use vaseline all over my body but my face is drama driven these days...so i'm benzoyl peroxide-lactic peel-water drikinging obsessed...lol

My mom, scratch that, all the elders in my family use vaseline and they have no wrinkles...even in their 70s!! i use to use it but of course i have been blessed with troubled skin..my mom doesn't wear sunblock either and not a wrinkle in sight..she just retired too! isn't she lucky...lol


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yaaaaaaaaaaay bejb1011! We should totally repackage it and sell it as a miracle cure for skin ! lol we gotta make our millions somehow!!!


----------



## Dee-Mary Kay/NJ

I would be a little nervous about vaseline on my face, it's known to clog pores. Your skin needs to breathe. There are so many wonderful skin care programs out there, why take that chance. Our face is the 1st thing people see - let's take good care of it. 

Keep in mind that Tyra has a crew working on her face daily (at least 5 out of 7 days a week). So if the vaseline causes pimples they have the goods to cover them up. I love her show but I personally don't think vaseline on your face is a good idea.

Off course I teach skin care - which probably has a lot to do with my answer. Find a good skin care program, leave the vaseline for your elbows and feet




- Hope this helps

This is my 1st day on this website - It's GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *Dee-Mary Kay/NJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would be a little nervous about vaseline on my face, it's known to clog pores. Your skin needs to breathe. There are so many wonderful skin care programs out there, why take that chance. Our face is the 1st thing people see - let's take good care of it. Keep in mind that Tyra has a crew working on her face daily (at least 5 out of 7 days a week). So if the vaseline causes pimples they have the goods to cover them up. I love her show but I personally don't think vaseline on your face is a good idea.

Off course I teach skin care - which probably has a lot to do with my answer. Find a good skin care program, leave the vaseline for your elbows and feet



- Hope this helps

This is my 1st day on this website - It's GREAT!!!!!

since ive started i have had LESS zits than i did, less oil, my skins texture has improved GREATLY, so for me dove soap ad vaseline is a great skin care program


----------



## Dee-Mary Kay/NJ

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif since ive started i have had LESS zits than i did, less oil, my skins texture has improved GREATLY, so for me dove soap ad vaseline is a great skin care program Wow you are one of the lucky ones! I'm really glad that it works so well for you. My response is just my opinion and also from results of what I've seen over the years. If I can ever be of any help - feel free to reach out


----------



## justgreen444

Petrolatum is Vaseline's main ingredient

*Petrolatum *

A petroleum-based grease that is used industrially as a grease component. Petrolatum exhibits many of the same harmful properties as mineral oil.



*Mineral Oil *

A derivative of crude oil (petroleum) that is used industrially as a cutting fluid and lubricating oil. Mineral oil forms an oily film over the skin to lock moisture, toxins and wastes, but hinders normal skin respiration by keeping oxygen out.

Jojoba Oil:

Jojoba Oil can be used to remove make-up, cleanse clogged pores, soften skin, moisturize hair and scalp plus it is suitable for sensitive skin. Desert Essence Pure Jojoba Oil is a pure and natural plant extract which will penetrate and moisturize your skin without leaving any oily residue. This makes it suitable for even the most sensitive skin. Can be used as a leave in hair treatment while in the sun or as a aftershave moisturizer. This luxurious oil can be used to remove make-up and to cleanse clogged pores leaving the skin clean. Soften your hands and feet by massaging them with Jojoba Oil after bathing. Treat your hair and scalp to a rejuvenating massage with Jojoba Oil-especially good for moisturizing the scalp and to prevent dry skin or dandruff.

100% Pure Jojoba Oil.Notes



oes Not Contain: Animal Ingredients or Testing, Alcohol, Detergents, Artificial Color, Synthetic Perfumes, Preservatives or Petro-Chemicals.Recommended Use:Massage into skin, hair or scalp.


----------



## geebers

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Petrolatum is Vaseline's main ingredient...
Hi Justgreen - where did you get this information? Im always skeptical about these claims because if it is a jojoba oil manufacturer they will say anything to get you to buy their product. Not to say jojoba oil isn't all that but I personally think vaseline/petroleum jelly is safe for your skin. 
You guys should also consider Vitamin A&amp;D ointment - also sold in the baby aisle!


----------



## 80sPRODUCT

Okay; I'm persuaded. As I type this yesss; my face has a thin coating of vaseline on it. At first my skin did look very greasy but now it seems to be soaking in. Typically I wouldnt put it on during the day but today I'm not doing anything special or going anywhere so i've decided to start the Vaseline Challenge during the day, normally I will probly only be applying it at night. I might do a makeup test later on today and see how my makeup applies when I have vaseline on my face. I have EXTREMLEY acne- prone combination skin; I just read this thread earlier this morning but I already have alot of pimples, so I might as well give it a go... based on what everyone has said it hasnt had much effect on there acne, atleast not in a negative way. Sooo; 10/23/06- start of my Vaseline challenge. I will do my best to update and comment etc!


----------



## Dee-Mary Kay/NJ

Originally Posted by *80sPRODUCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay; I'm persuaded. As I type this yesss; my face has a thin coating of vaseline on it. At first my skin did look very greasy but now it seems to be soaking in. Typically I wouldnt put it on during the day but today I'm not doing anything special or going anywhere so i've decided to start the Vaseline Challenge during the day, normally I will probly only be applying it at night. I might do a makeup test later on today and see how my makeup applies when I have vaseline on my face. I have EXTREMLEY acne- prone combination skin; I just read this thread earlier this morning but I already have alot of pimples, so I might as well give it a go... based on what everyone has said it hasnt had much effect on there acne, atleast not in a negative way. Sooo; 10/23/06- start of my Vaseline challenge. I will do my best to update and comment etc! You really should not be using Vaseline on your skin especially if it's already oily. You need to use a product to help absorb the oil not add more. Not that I recommend Vaseline on your skin no matter what type of skin you have. Your experiment may lead to a long recovery. I would not advise it at all. If you do decide to follow through with this - I have a great acne gel.


----------



## 80sPRODUCT

My skin is only oily in my t-zones; and as someone else mentioned it actually seemed to absorb in those areas quiker then my dry areas; such as my cheeks, my nose, and sections of my forehead. I appretiate your advise, and if I do notice a negative affect from the vaseline I will discontinue the usage of it. I dont know how my skin could actually get any worse; so i'm at a desperate type stage in my life I guess you could say. I need to find somthing that works and continues to work; thats the problem, I will find products that deliver a temporary fix but then my skin becomes immune to them or somthing and I wake up one day with 3 or 4 more lovely pimples. Once again I want to thank you for your concern, and if it does worsen my skin I will be chucking the vaseline jar out the window... haaaa; not really, I use it on my lips and my elbows/knees/hands/feet and night but hopefully you catch my drift.


----------



## justgreen444

As soon as I have 10 posts, I will return back to this thread and post the links and my findings. My skin speaks volumes from the uses of natural oils, jojoba, grapeseed, coconut, emu. I'm not alone in these claims, as thousands of us at the Long Hair Community learn and grow. I also do not use hair products with silicone in them.


----------



## 80sPRODUCT

Justgreen; you use these products on both your hair and your skin or just your hair?, i'm alsways curious to find out about more natural products... so please; if you can share your information. By replying I can also help you reach 10! =]


----------



## justgreen444

Yes I use them on my hair and skin. I make up a leave -in hair rinse that uses distilled water, honey, white vinegar, lemon juice and coconut oil.

I use two drops of jojoba oil mixed with a pea sized amount of silicone free conditioner and apply it to my damp hair ends.

Jojoba oil and Grapeseed oil are my face moisturizers. They absorb right into the skin instead of 'sitting' on top of it.

I only use lotions (preferably Nature's Gate products found at health food stores and Whole Foods, also online) that contain no silicone , petroleum or mineral.

I use mild sulfated shampoos, diluted on the scalp only. I coat my ends and length with silicone free condtioner (VO5 products work great and are inexpensive for this) , and then apply my diluted shampoo with a nozzle applicator bottle. Once you shake it up, you'll have all the lather you want, and then some! I only use 1 tablespoon of shampoo mixed with about 4 ounces of water.

I do highlight my roots every two months, but have it done professionally. My hairdresser says I have the healthiest hair she's ever seen, AND the longest, to be highlighted. I air dry my hair. I'll post a picture after I have ten posts.





This was taken about two weeks ago. By the way, I'll be 50 years old this month.






Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Justgreen - where did you get this information? Im always skeptical about these claims because if it is a jojoba oil manufacturer they will say anything to get you to buy their product. Not to say jojoba oil isn't all that but I personally think vaseline/petroleum jelly is safe for your skin. 
You guys should also consider Vitamin A&amp;D ointment - also sold in the baby aisle!

This is taken right off the back of my jojoba bottle, which i've been using for two years:
Desert Essence Jojoba Oil

This luxurious oil can be used to remove make-up and to cleanse clogged pores leaving the skin clean. Soften your hands and feet by massaging them with Jojoba Oil after bathing. Treat your hair and scalp to a rejuvenating massage with Jojoba Oil - especially good for moisturing the scalp and to prevent dry skin or dandruff. May be used as a leave in hair treatment while in the sun or as an aftershave moisturizer.

Other Ingredients: 

100% pure Jojoba Oil.

Does Not Contain: 

Animal ingredients, alcohol, artificial detergents, color or synthetic perfumes

Another great tip is Hemorroid Ointment, it helps shrink puffy eyes fast. I use this at bedtime. A tiny bit is all you need.


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *80sPRODUCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay; I'm persuaded. As I type this yesss; my face has a thin coating of vaseline on it. At first my skin did look very greasy but now it seems to be soaking in. Typically I wouldnt put it on during the day but today I'm not doing anything special or going anywhere so i've decided to start the Vaseline Challenge during the day, normally I will probly only be applying it at night. I might do a makeup test later on today and see how my makeup applies when I have vaseline on my face. I have EXTREMLEY acne- prone combination skin; I just read this thread earlier this morning but I already have alot of pimples, so I might as well give it a go... based on what everyone has said it hasnt had much effect on there acne, atleast not in a negative way. Sooo; 10/23/06- start of my Vaseline challenge. I will do my best to update and comment etc! yessssssssss!! give it a shot! its workin for me! my skin was horriable and it hasnt negativly effected it. are you using dove beauty bar also?


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Katrosier, can you post a picture of your Vasaline please. The ingredients must be very different of what is sold here in Canada.
I tried it in my late teens and it was a huge mistake! I wish it worked for me and I would save a lot of money!

I really love to follow your experiment.....was told by my doctor that when you try something new, you should give it three months.

unfortunatly I cant find a pic and my cam isnt working .. the website is Bienvenue chez Mercurochrome - Premiers soins, pansements, hygiÃ¨ne but its down for maintainence so I will let you know once its back up and running.


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Katrosier, can you post a picture of your Vasaline please. The ingredients must be very different of what is sold here in Canada.
I tried it in my late teens and it was a huge mistake! I wish it worked for me and I would save a lot of money!

I really love to follow your experiment.....was told by my doctor that when you try something new, you should give it three months.

vaseline is vaseline peterolum jelly


----------



## 80sPRODUCT

Sorry bej; I dont know how to quote.... pathetic! I am most deffinetely going to give the vaseline challenge a go. Like I mentioned in a previous post; I'm so desperate right now. I just want to be able to look in the mirror and see a face that is acne free and maybe even be able to feel as if I can step foot out of the house without a full face of makeup on. HEAVEN. Enough rambling tho; I'm pretty excited about this vaseline, so far everything is good. Its the end of the day now and my skin isnt at all greasy and ive had the vaseline on it all day. In a few minutes i'm going to exfoliate and apply some more. Bej; no, I'm not using the Dove beauty bar, as a matter a fact i've never heard of it before. Is it somthing you would reccomend to me? Currently i'm using an exfoliating cleanser and clinique toner; and I was up until this morning using a moisterizer. Thankyou for your nice PM, I wasnt able to reply because you apparently need 50 posts. I havent even hit 10 yet! I really appretiate your post and the PM tho; I love it here... everyone is sooo nice and friendly!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

I have heard that Vaseline is great for dry skin, but when I used it on my oil-slick face I broke out so bad it looked like I had hives.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS

YouTube - Tyra Banks Goes Insane


----------



## jessimau

Ok, I'm starting the Vaseline Challenge tonight. I'll do my best to post updates. I'm starting off with a good exfoliation (it's time!).


----------



## dj_eleven

This sounds really cool. I'm going to try it!


----------



## katrosier

Update: Scaly patch has not reappeared . Face still smooth and glowy . Skin feels super soft . Discolored dry patch on neck is slowly fading. Eyelashes still not falling out.

I really do hope this continues to work for me .. so far its great !


----------



## Anna

update: husband who doesnt notice anything has noticed i look "differnt"figured out it wasnt my hair it wasnt my make up altohgouh he discovered my milani haul, and when i told him my plan he said im out of my mind rolled over then rolled back over 5 min later and said "your skin cleared up make mine clear up" so i slathered some on his face






Originally Posted by *80sPRODUCT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry bej; I dont know how to quote.... pathetic! I am most deffinetely going to give the vaseline challenge a go. Like I mentioned in a previous post; I'm so desperate right now. I just want to be able to look in the mirror and see a face that is acne free and maybe even be able to feel as if I can step foot out of the house without a full face of makeup on. HEAVEN. Enough rambling tho; I'm pretty excited about this vaseline, so far everything is good. Its the end of the day now and my skin isnt at all greasy and ive had the vaseline on it all day. In a few minutes i'm going to exfoliate and apply some more. Bej; no, I'm not using the Dove beauty bar, as a matter a fact i've never heard of it before. Is it somthing you would reccomend to me? Currently i'm using an exfoliating cleanser and clinique toner; and I was up until this morning using a moisterizer. Thankyou for your nice PM, I wasnt able to reply because you apparently need 50 posts. I havent even hit 10 yet! I really appretiate your post and the PM tho; I love it here... everyone is sooo nice and friendly! hit the quote button



id definantly eccomend dove soap. its bar soap. im using the sensitive skin version but the regular is also good


----------



## Femme*Noir

WOW bejb1011, thats awesome!!!

i hope your husband is lucky enough to get teh same great results you are experiencing


----------



## alice_alice

just wanted to say that i started the dove/vaseline thing too and so far its working really great



. my cheeks are always red and irritated and now after three days on vaseline they feel and look a lot better. yay. i hope it keeps delivering. good luck to all of u who r using it too


----------



## katrosier

Has anyone else noticed any effects on their eyelashes?


----------



## jessimau

I noticed this morning that I didn't need to do as many steps in my morning skincaer routine. I felt like I didn't even need to use the extra moisturizing stuff I usually put on my pink, dry, irritated cheeks. After I scrubbed my face last night, it felt a little raw. The Vaseline tingled slightly when I applied it, but felt like it was soothing my face. I put it on pretty late and didn't get much sleep, so I wasn't expecting much. I'm pleasantly surprised w/the way my face feels.


----------



## Anna

last night i fell asleep and didnt get to put my vaseline on my face



and i felt the effects today! my skins kinda dry and it just doesnt glow as much as it did before. jeff still sleeping but he looks cute as ever cant update on his skin


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone else noticed any effects on their eyelashes? i dont think it has done anything for my lashes however my eyebrows now seem shiny and thicker (in a good way). im even tempted to put it on my hair since its been acting craaaaaaaaaaaazy lately but i wont cuz i wont be able to get it out til christmas



. 
btw here's what i found: _"__Wash your face thoroughly and, while still wet, rub in a small dab of Vaseline Petroleum Jelly. Keep wetting face until the Vaseline Petroleum Jelly is spread evenly and does not appear greasy. Health spas use this secret treatment."_ source


----------



## janetsbreeze

i wish you ladies the best of luck with the vaseline. i only use jojoba oil on my skin and it has made a world of difference in my skin. i use it to clean my skin, the oil cleansing method, and to moisturize my skin. i will also smooth it through my hair before bed.

over the summer when my girlfriend was tanning, she burned really bad once and i made her oil her face 2-3 times a day. she didn't peel ever and her skin just glowed.

i mix jojoba oil half and half with castor oil, i feel it cleans my skin better. my eyelashes are thicker and my eyebrows which were non-existent are now visable!

that is what has worked for me. i hope that the vaseline works for you ladies!


----------



## katrosier

What's the oil cleansing method?


----------



## mach1grrl

I was wondering the same thing. I was just at the local whole foods store, and saw jojoba oil and was tempted to purchase it, but I wasn't sure what to do with it! I have dry skin,especially in the winter. So you can cleanse, moisturize...all with the jojoba oil?


----------



## janetsbreeze

the oil cleansing method is very very simple - you use oil to clean and moisturize your skin instead of soap.

what i do is pour a small puddle of jojoba oil into the palm of my hand and smooth over my face, working it into my skin including my eyes and eye lashes. not so much that it drips off of my face but enough that i have a good layer on my skin. the oil breaks up any makeup, including eye makeup and mascara and doesn't irritate my eyes.

then i take a wet washcloth as hot as i can stand it and lay over my face, almost like i am steaming it. i do this a few times and then start to massage the oil off of my face while rinsing the washcloth in warm water to remove as much oil as i can. this removes all traces of makeup and dirt that may have been on my face.

after i am good and clean, i pour a very tiny amount into my hand and smooth over my face, paying extra attention to my eye area. it soaks in after a few minutes. i do this every night.

in the morning, i just clean my face with water, nothing else.

that's it!

i wanted to add that i am 37 and i have some lines around my eyes and some sun damage, but that's it. no major lines on my face and i credit the jojoba.


----------



## goddess13

Here a link on the *Oil Cleansing Method*


----------



## mach1grrl

Wow thanks I will need to try that, as I just turned 27 and have way more lines around my eyes than I should



Being dry and very fair, and too much smiling, lol. I am unsure of the difference in using the jojoba oil vs castor oil but I think I may start a new thread about it to find out more.

Back to this thread, my mom always tells me to apply vaseline when I complain that no matter wha I use or how much I spend, my eye area is crepey and dry. I always apply it to my lips before bed, and once in a while apply to my eye area. I may try the entire face now!


----------



## katrosier

sounds good but .. are there any other oils I can use? living in a small french town means I cant necessarily find everything I want


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sounds good but .. are there any other oils I can use? living in a small french town means I cant necessarily find everything I want



Extra virgin olive oil, i usually use it as a night moisturiser. Some members on here use it as a cleanser too! 
Bio oil is also meant to be good, i brought some today so ill let you know how my skin goes with that in a few weeks.


----------



## justgreen444

Golden jojoba oil is actually one of the best moisturizers. It absorbs right into the skin, instead of 'sitting' on it. Jojoba is the closest thing to our own natural sebum. Grapeseed oi, emu, and organic coconut oil (no smell) make great facial moisturizers and can be used before applying make-up if you wait five minutes and give them time to absorb.

I prefer jojoba, but I'm out of it, so i'm using grapeseed and coconut right now.

I also cleanse my face with oils. I use a 50/50 mix of sweet almond oil and virgin olive oil. I apply the oil to my face (it only takes a squirt or two), then steam my face with a very warm cloth. This allows the pores to open up and the oils penetrate faster and soften and push the dirt and blackheads to the surface. I do this 3-4 times a week, the rest of the time I use water only. No soap, no products with chemicals in them.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know about making them grow but atleast they arent falling out , I burned the tips of my eyelashes about a year ago and they still havent grown back , the ones on the right are visibly shorter than on the left , a lot more sparse too. I think it probably conditions them or coats them so when I put my mascara on it comes off easier without pulling out any lashes??
What were you expecting btw? I thought I'd have huuge zits all over the place by now.

Castor Oil should help with your lash problem!

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Justgreen - where did you get this information? Im always skeptical about these claims because if it is a jojoba oil manufacturer they will say anything to get you to buy their product. Not to say jojoba oil isn't all that but I personally think vaseline/petroleum jelly is safe for your skin. 
You guys should also consider Vitamin A&amp;D ointment - also sold in the baby aisle!

Ooo! I am so getting this! Thanks. love!


----------



## katrosier

Ok I know I can find almond oil and olive oil .. does it make a difference if its organic or not? also for the olive oil .. does it have to be the extra virgin variety?


----------



## jessimau

I didn't do the vaseline last night b/c my face felt like an oil slick halfway through the day, and my days now go until much later, so I really need my m/u to last.


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't do the vaseline last night b/c my face felt like an oil slick halfway through the day, and my days now go until much later, so I really need my m/u to last. thats why you REALLY need to try it! i wake up with way less grease on my face


----------



## Anna

my tip of the day is take a plastic spoon and break off just the spoon part and stick it in the vaseline tub. i have long nails and im not into getting vaseline stuck under ithen and i also feel sticking my hands in it will put germs in it so i keep the spoon in there to scoop a bit out and use just what i need with out getting under my nails filled with the vaseline


----------



## AprilRayne

I tried the oil cleansing method last night followed by dove sensitive soap and vaseline and I love it!!! My face felt so soft and smooth this morning! Hopefully I've found a regimine that will work and I can stick with! Also, if you look down the baby aisle at Wal-Mart, they sell tubes of 100% petroleum with a little teddy bear on the front for 1.00! It's a lot more convenient and hygienic.


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried the oil cleansing method last night followed by dove sensitive soap and vaseline and I love it!!! My face felt so soft and smooth this morning! Hopefully I've found a regimine that will work and I can stick with! Also, if you look down the baby aisle at Wal-Mart, they sell tubes of 100% petroleum with a little teddy bear on the front for 1.00! It's a lot more convenient and hygienic. i KNEW they made tubes! i just couldnt find them! thanks im going to have to try walmart when i run out..which will be in like 4305890458948 years


----------



## katrosier

ok I tried cleansing with olive oil before I put on my vaseline. It did feel really nice but it ran into my eyes and it burnt like hell .. and it takes longer than I like to spend infront of the sink lol

What's bio oil?


----------



## goddess13

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok I tried cleansing with olive oil before I put on my vaseline. It did feel really nice but it ran into my eyes and it burnt like hell .. and it takes longer than I like to spend infront of the sink lol 
What's bio oil?

*Here* is a link to Bio Oil


----------



## missmonroe

you guys convinced me lol....i went out and bought some dove soap and vaseline....i hope nothing bad comes of this lol


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Here* is a link to Bio Oil



They don't sell it in France .



I've got a friend in London at the moment so I could ask her to bring some back with her. Does anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *missmonroe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys convinced me lol....i went out and bought some dove soap and vaseline....i hope nothing bad comes of this lol its worth a shot! whats the worst that happens you get a new zit? if you do..stop using it



its workin for quite a few of us!


----------



## katrosier

missmonroe I'm willing to bet that this time tomorrow you'll be raving about it .


----------



## goddess13

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They don't sell it in France .



I've got a friend in London at the moment so I could ask her to bring some back with her. Does anyone know how much it costs? In UK Prices (pounds and pents):
125 ml bottle = 14.95

60 ml bottle = 8.95

Bio-Oil 60ml - expresschemist.co.uk

Bio-Oil 125ml - expresschemist.co.uk

Hope that helps


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In UK Prices (pounds and pents):
125 ml bottle = 14.95

60 ml bottle = 8.95

Bio-Oil 60ml - expresschemist.co.uk

Bio-Oil 125ml - expresschemist.co.uk

Hope that helps





Wow thanks a lot . You're like the MUT encyclopedia


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *missmonroe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys convinced me lol....i went out and bought some dove soap and vaseline....i hope nothing bad comes of this lol i really hope it works for you too. i myself absolutely love vaseline now and wouldnt trade it for anythig. sometimes i would use grapeseed oil instead which works great too but i think vaseline gives u more immediate and noticeable results. so good luck


----------



## AprilRayne

It's working great for me! The hardest part is waiting for it to sink in at night and feeling a little greasy! My skin looks and feels awesome though.


----------



## missmonroe

well i survived night one! lol no new breakouts...i hope i don't jinx myself thought



and actually it seems like the two small pimples i had are going away so yay for that....other than that my skin looked AMAZING this morning...i'm young but get fine lines around my eyes and mouth (i smile/laugh alot) and my face was definately alot smoother and glowy today. I hope this keeps working with no repercussions..........


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's working great for me! The hardest part is waiting for it to sink in at night and feeling a little greasy! My skin looks and feels awesome though. yea thats kinda horriable. but the results so make it worth it!

Originally Posted by *missmonroe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i survived night one! lol no new breakouts...i hope i don't jinx myself thought



and actually it seems like the two small pimples i had are going away so yay for that....other than that my skin looked AMAZING this morning...i'm young but get fine lines around my eyes and mouth (i smile/laugh alot) and my face was definately alot smoother and glowy today. I hope this keeps working with no repercussions.......... see!! you all thought we were looney!! it WORKS for some weird reason it WORKS! ive only had 1 new white head pop up but it went away with in a day. i dont even count it you didnt even notice it. every day my skin just keeps getting better


----------



## beautynista

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YouTube - Tyra Banks Goes Insane wow...is she serious?


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow...is she serious? im not really sure...and i dont wanna think about it!! vaseline is really great. im lovin it. but um...she might be smokeing the dope


----------



## geebers

I like the idea of using olive oil to clean and vaseline to moisturize. I'm a fan and have been for months now. Im telling you...it works!


----------



## Salope

My parents have sworn by vaseline for years. Both my mother and father put it on their faces after a shower and before bed. I tried this once in my teen years in an attempt to help my acne, but all that happened was that my face stuck to the pillow that night. I never tried it again. However, both of my parents skin looks great for their ages. I hope great genes has something to do with it (for my sake). They never used SPF or any anti-aging creams, not even my mother.

My mom swears by Nivea too. She uses the original forumula on her face, as does my grandmother. And let me tell you, my grandmother's skin is AMAZING. She grew up in the country doing work outside all days, sans SPF or anything, and people are always complimenting her skin.


----------



## katrosier

Hmm I see a lot of people here complain about the greasiness of Vaseline.. I dont know how much you guys are using but I use a tiny tiny amount . Remember it doesnt sink in so you dont need to slather it on.


----------



## goddess13

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow thanks a lot . You're like the MUT encyclopedia








Glad I could help you


----------



## empericalbeauty

Originally Posted by *Salope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My parents have sworn by vaseline for years. Both my mother and father put it on their faces after a shower and before bed. I tried this once in my teen years in an attempt to help my acne, but all that happened was that my face stuck to the pillow that night. I never tried it again. However, both of my parents skin looks great for their ages. I hope great genes has something to do with it (for my sake). They never used SPF or any anti-aging creams, not even my mother. 
My mom swears by Nivea too. She uses the original forumula on her face, as does my grandmother. And let me tell you, my grandmother's skin is AMAZING. She grew up in the country doing work outside all days, sans SPF or anything, and people are always complimenting her skin.

Nivea and I are still having a arguement about why it wont behave. i will give it another go. I swear its like being in an abusive relationship.


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm I see a lot of people here complain about the greasiness of Vaseline.. I dont know how much you guys are using but I use a tiny tiny amount . Remember it doesnt sink in so you dont need to slather it on. thats what im doing. tiny tiny bit it spreads easily. thats why i stuck the plastic spoon in. i just take it off the spoon i get less that way.
my mom asked an important question-are we getting these results simply because we are being dedicated and washing our faces every nite? my answer is no but yes at the same time. ill admit i have never really been dedicated to washing my face at night. i go through phases where i do it every single night for a month then fall off track. its been a week for me and yes ive been extreamly dedicated. BUT the reason i am so dedicated is because i SEE RESULTS. the very first night i saw results. and the one night i didnt do it i saw the results of that too. i see its doing amazing things for my skin so im dedicated because of that, if i didnt see results i think i would have fallen off the bandwagon


----------



## katrosier

Hmm , Maybe thats why its working for you bejb. I always wash my face at night and moisturize but I've never seen results this good before.


----------



## ForeverPink

Me too, always wash my face at night whether drunk, tired or whatever and I havent seen results with Vaseline.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *barbiedalchow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too, always wash my face at night whether drunk, tired or whatever and I havent seen results with Vaseline. Really? how long ago did you try it? Did you try it with Dove soap?


----------



## KrazyPhish

My lips get sore I slather vaseline on them and put a warm wet cloth over the top. It always sooths my lips and makes them REALLy soft, I think I might try that all over my face...


----------



## beautynista

Originally Posted by *Salope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My parents have sworn by vaseline for years. Both my mother and father put it on their faces after a shower and before bed. I tried this once in my teen years in an attempt to help my acne, but all that happened was that my face stuck to the pillow that night. I never tried it again. However, both of my parents skin looks great for their ages. I hope great genes has something to do with it (for my sake). They never used SPF or any anti-aging creams, not even my mother. 
My mom swears by Nivea too. She uses the original forumula on her face, as does my grandmother. And let me tell you, my grandmother's skin is AMAZING. She grew up in the country doing work outside all days, sans SPF or anything, and people are always complimenting her skin.

I love Nivea, I don't use it as a moisturizer but as an MU remover and it works great!


----------



## jeansguyokc

I'm still to chicken to use it on my face, but I put it on my feet every morning and before I go to bed. I'm always barefoot, my feet are now like a baby's butt.


----------



## Femme*Noir

i want to try it...but i'm nervous as well.... maybe during my Christmas vacay





But With my luck, i just might breakout....

I'm glad its working for so many though

I too use it on my feets


----------



## Anastasia91390

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK day 2 : my skin looks great!!! its all soft and glowey! Still no break outs. Flakey dry patch has disappeared and make up goes on smoother on eyelids
oh I forgot to mention , seeing as we dont have vaseline here in france I use pure petroleum jelly. It comes in a tube (labeled vaseline lol) and its more like Gel than the vaseline texture so its easy to spread on and doesnt feel as sticky.. I dont know if that makes any difference with the "anti aging" properties but it sure does make using it easier.

BTW if anyone wants to know why a 23 year old has suddenly become obsessed with slowing down time ...its because I found a white hair smack in the middle of my bangs!!!!!!!

Please tell me I'm not the only one going prematurely gray!





hey don't worry about it. It's probably from stress. I found my first grey hair when I was 13! Weird huh? I wouldn't worry too much. You're not over the hill yet :]
And this girl I used to work with uses vaseline everynight before she goes to bed and has amazing skin. I'm not sure if she's acne prone or not. I sure as hell am.


----------



## Indigowaters

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do they cover their whole face, or just arounf the eyes? I I heard Tyra Banks swears by this! This is true. And she learned it from her mom. This is a "home remedy" in our culture for moisterizer before there were name brand ones. You can use it for shiny teeth (heard about this from a Miss USA pageant contestant), face, cuts, scars, etc.


----------



## katrosier

I tried the oil cleansing method , followed by the vaseline and .. WOW!!!

I still can't believe its my skin! lol


----------



## Anna

as another update i used my pore strips again. my chin is my problem area,followed by my nose and the occasionally my forehead and cheeks.

results

chin-really no more than usual. i actually had more comming out when i was using the sally hansen spray foundation

nose-very few. my nose has been producing less "gunk" lately past few months ive seen a decrease in what comes out

forehead-pulled out like 2 things.

cheeks-i had 4 zits on my cheek that have pretty much gone away just the..ike left overs are left and the pore strip only pulled out that. there is one blackhead i did notice on my right cheek after i put my pore strips on and i didnt feel like getting out another one.

so the moral of the story is now one week later if vaseline was doing anything horriable to my pores the pore strips would be pulling out even more gunk that usual right? right. and there isnt. so. vaseline and dove soap continues to be the miracle combination.


----------



## geebers

My dermatologist is a well-know dermatologist in the NYC area and I when I asked him about vaseline he said it is one of the few chemicals out there rarely anyone can be allergic too. In fact, he himself has never heard of a case where someone is allergic to pure white petroleum jelly (in other words vaseline that does not have any additional chemicals). So if your skin is extremely sensitive, it's probably the a good idea to use vaseline. In his words: it is a matter of preference. Few people actually prefer greasy materials compared to nice skin moisturizers and that is why it's not recommended as a moisturizer. It works though and it is safe - my sensitive skin has been fine for about 2 months now so I will continue to use it!


----------



## alice_alice

UPDATE: still using vaseline, still working great. to all of u who r still hesitant to try it -please give it a go. its not going to clog your pores because its molecule is too large so it basicly just sits on top of your skin protecting it. the worst that could happen is your face will feel greasy




. which isnt nice of course but its a small price to pay.


----------



## Mod_squad

Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is true. And she learned it from her mom. This is a "home remedy" in our culture for moisterizer before there were name brand ones. You can use it for shiny teeth (heard about this from a Miss USA pageant contestant), face, cuts, scars, etc. Ha ha, I remember on the simpsons that was what Lisa did. Homer ate the bottle or something. I plan on trying this after I finish exams this week and will keep updated on results also.


----------



## katrosier

I was at a family gathering today for lunch and everyone commented on how "radiant" I look . Of course they all thought I was kidding when I said I've been using vaseline.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy

Wow... I might really concider giving this a try... i'm a little nervous, but maybe I can test it in some areas of my face..


----------



## boutchou

Hmmm.. A good moisturizer should do a better job. If Vaseline was THE anti-aging solution, I think that large cosmetics companies would have discovered that secret before your aunt...


----------



## katrosier

As someone on here already said , the reason it isnt marketed as a facial moisturizer is the greasy feel of the product. Personally I dont care much for what cosmetic companies think seeing as a lot of them put crap in their products. And seeing as I and some other people are getting great results out of it , it means SOMETHING in it works.

Also you should be careful how you phrase your words online , seeing as I can't hear your tone , the " I think large cosmetics companies would have discovered that secret before your aunt" comes across as rude.


----------



## geebers

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As someone on here already said , the reason it isnt marketed as a facial moisturizer is the greasy feel of the product. Personally I dont care much for what cosmetic companies think seeing as a lot of them put crap in their products. And seeing as I and some other people are getting great results out of it , it means SOMETHING in it works. I completely agree.
Im a little concerned that so many people see Vaseline as a product that cannot POSSIBLY be good because it is too simple and there are more expensive moisturizers out there. I know people want to justify their spending but seriously... the facts are that it's SAFE. I have asked a few medical doctors around me (I work in a hospital) and I have done online research. It's not going to clog your pores and it is a matter of preference. If you can't stand the greasy texture than don't use it!

I mean what cosmetic company is going to say "HEY you are RIGHT. No need to buy our $35 moisturizer...go ahead and by that $2.00 jar of vaseline. It works the same as ours!" You should do your own research before making judgements. Not everyone can afford expensive creams so some of us have to use trial and error when finding an affordable product that works.


----------



## Indigowaters

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I completely agree.
Im a little concerned that so many people see Vaseline as a product that cannot POSSIBLY be good because it is too simple and there are more expensive moisturizers out there. I know people want to justify their spending but seriously... the facts are that it's SAFE. I have asked a few medical doctors around me (I work in a hospital) and I have done online research. It's not going to clog your pores and it is a matter of preference. If you can't stand the greasy texture than don't use it!

I mean what cosmetic company is going to say "HEY you are RIGHT. No need to buy our $35 moisturizer...go ahead and by that $2.00 jar of vaseline. It works the same as ours!" You should do your own research before making judgements. Not everyone can afford expensive creams so some of us have to use trial and error when finding an affordable product that works.

Thank you!!!! I was just going to say, what company would tell you to try someone else's product? The reason they don't tell you is because they want to sell you some high-priced "sea kelp" or whatever is the "in" ingredient for $100+ a jar. It IS that simple. Just put it on, wash "most" of it off with any facial cleanser you have, and pat dry. I figure, if it's safe enough for a baby's bottom, it's safe enough for my face.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy

I will give this a try tonight



As long as this doesnt' clog pores.. then i'm all for it!!


----------



## empericalbeauty

I started the oil cleansing method followed by a bar of soap..Gotta say, my skin is looking better. It takes off all my eye makeup, even my mascara..&lt;3. Love it. I tried the vaseline thing but Eh..I am stil using my heavy tub of shea butter(Pure African shea butter. bought it at an African store)...So maybe after that..I might start again


----------



## katrosier

You'll love it mandy!


----------



## jessimau

Alright, I'm going to go pick up a bar of Dove soap and start trying this again. I'll still be using my AHA/BHA products under it, though. Lately it's been so dry here that everyone's feeling like we're being turned into jerky. I've been using the vaseline on the inside of my nose so that it doesn't start bleeding, but my cheeks are feeling so dried out I need to do something! Ok, so I'm going to restart this challenge tonight.


----------



## katrosier

good luck jessimau .. be sure to post your progress


----------



## Anna

ok so last night...yea last night i just couldnt wash my face. i got home wayyyyyyy too late. way late. and my skin so felt it today. and tonight...we have no water. thats right. no water. im not really sure why but i came home and theres a note on the front door from my dad on neon post its announcing we have no water so i cannot "take a leak take a dump get a drink wash your face take a shower do laundry take a bubble bath or any other h20 related activities. please refrain from screaming at me as it is late and i am in BED. just DEAL WITH IT. love dad"


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im a little concerned that so many people see Vaseline as a product that cannot POSSIBLY be good because it is too simple and there are more expensive moisturizers out there. I know people want to justify their spending but seriously... the facts are that it's SAFE. I have asked a few medical doctors around me (I work in a hospital) and I have done online research. It's not going to clog your pores and it is a matter of preference. If you can't stand the greasy texture than don't use it!


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow...is she serious? OMG...she's nuts! But...you all have convinced me. I'm going to go buy some Dove Beauty Bar and a tube of Vaseline. lol...
We'll see...


----------



## mach1grrl

I have always used vaseline on my lips or areas where I feel extremely dry, and when I came across this thread I began applying it to my entire face. Are you guys simply washing your face like normal, applying any facial products, then finally just applying thin film of vaseline over entire face with hands, and that is it right?


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *mach1grrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have always used vaseline on my lips or areas where I feel extremely dry, and when I came across this thread I began applying it to my entire face. Are you guys simply washing your face like normal, applying any facial products, then finally just applying thin film of vaseline over entire face with hands, and that is it right? close! wash with dove soap morning and night at night slather on vaseline. THATS IT.


----------



## love2482

I'm new to this forum..so I'm reading all of this for the first time and I am amazed!!! I already use vaseline for my lips/makeup remover/ primer/ feet.....now I'm going to have to put it on my face!!!!! haha!!!

Vaseline must be THE beauty secret!!


----------



## jewele

I saw this on Tyra's show also. I have tried it a couple of times, especially when my face is dry and I liked the results I saw in the morning. My face was even toned (I have a few scars and red marks), and it just looked glowing and great. My eye area tends to get really dry, and during the day my makeup will crease up in the corners. But I have been using this as an eye cream and see a big difference in the morning and through out the day. I have acne prone skin too but I would suggest at least trying this. I would put it on a damp face though.


----------



## katrosier

So we werent crazy to try it . BTW Im def noticing results on my lashes. There's a lot less breakage


----------



## love2482

That Tyra video is pretty...wierd. I think she wants to be the new Oprah or something.......except crazier. I bet the audience doesn't even know why they are screaming.....a few of them have that look like "vaseline???? this is all i got?? Oh wait, there are rhinestones on it.....very clever tyra". haha.


----------



## peachie89

I've never knew that side of tyra. what was she on?


----------



## dlwt2003

My Aunt who is English SMOTHERS her face in vaseline all the time, here skin looks good. Now I use it around my eyes when they are real dry instead of eye cream it doesnt bother my eyes


----------



## imztrixii

this is one of my first posts but its a veery interesting forum...

i think im going to try this out...

i never used vaseline on my skin before.

right now i clean my skin with a natural tea tree oil soap and its been working great.

but my skin tends to get a little dry and im always afraid to use moisturers because it makes me break out.

so i was reading some posts and saw that someone mentioned HEMORROID CREAM for puffy eyes???

does this actually work??

its safe to use on eyes???

=]

thanks guys

&lt;3


----------



## Hi Im Mandy

In that video, just to let everyone know... Tyra is just doing a parody of Oprah Winfrey when Oprah gave away all those cars


----------



## aquariusmoon

I am a registered nurse, and I have a patient who is 96 years old and (I swear!) doesn't look a day over 70. Whenever I tell people how old she is, they never believe me. Her secret: She has been slathering her face with Vaseline since she was a child.

And dermatologists say that the best moisturizer you can use on your face is Vaseline mixed with water to make a cream. (But they add that you should only use this if your complexion can tolerate it!)


----------



## imztrixii

uh...

there's so many spelling mistakes on my last post.

ha.

anyways i went to target a few hours ago and picked up a dove white beauty bar and vaseline and aveeno daily moisturizing lotion.

im planning to use these three things only for my face for the next few weeks.

ill update =]

im not sure about the jojoba.

maybe ill try trader joes for that tomorrow.

but the tea tree oil works great for me.


----------



## alice_alice

GOOD LUCK to all of you ladies who have decided to give this a try. i hope it works for you.





Also, i must add it works well with a dove bar which i also love but lately due to the cold weather here my skin is kinda dryish so now i use jojoba and grapeseed oil to cleanse my face and its great too. 

anyways, have a nice tuesday





Originally Posted by *imztrixii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i was reading some posts and saw that someone mentioned HEMORROID CREAM for puffy eyes???

does this actually work??

its safe to use on eyes???

I've heard many people use it and especially models and it supposedly really works but i would never ever dare


----------



## imztrixii

hmm..

i WOULD try it...

but...

i just dont know if its SAFE to use around the eye area....if its for.....meehh....hemorrhoids??

=D


----------



## katrosier

I use it when my eyes are puffy. yes its safe to use around the eyes I mean if its safe for your insides then its safe for the eyes. It does work .. but it doesnt make a HUUGE difference .


----------



## imztrixii

aw =[..

know of anything that will make a huuuge difference? =D

thanks btw!

=]


----------



## katrosier

honestly? nothing works better than an ice pack over the eyes . you'll find the gel eye masks that you can freeze more practical. Then I would follow up with prep H.


----------



## Kuchen

I'm definitely trying this

Ponds Cold Cream is an old beauty staple, and that's largely vaseline. Ditto Elizabeth Arden's 8 Hour Cream â€“ that's at least 30% petroleum jelly (and considerably more expensive)

I know vaseline is used to help the healing/scarring process. I've used it on my eyes a lot before - the only issue is keeping your hair out of it as it's not good for hair at all.


----------



## calico

Justgreen you are SO right. Have you ever tried squalene, the olive version. I love it for it's light oil properties. I make my own eye oil with it to use around my eyes. It sinks right in and makes the skin so soft. You are one smart lady.


----------



## dlwt2003

I once had a friend who used Crisco to suntan with she was mexican-american so her skin was darker to begin with , havent seen her in years but years ago she always looked younger than everyone else lOL


----------



## luvmylittleboy

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why did you stop? did it do anything bad to your skin? No...nothing bad happened - I just tend to 'move on' to other things. I still use it on occasion (mainly in the winter). I will mix it w/my moisturizer during the day (eliminates some of the grease - so my makeup will apply easier) and at night I use it alone.


----------



## katrosier

ok this is just to let everyone know , I'm still using it and its still great lol


----------



## LipglossQueen

Wow I'm so suprised that so many people are skeptical of it! In the black culture Vaseline is the cure for everything, I remember using from head to toe literally! I've used this on my combo skin before with no problems it's not as greasy as you may think although of course it may not agree with everyone but it give it a try!

And to person who said if it was so great then expensive cream's would ahve caught on, well alot of the best creams EA 8 Hour Cream (as someone mentioned) aswell as Nivea &amp; Astral Creme (other classics) contain mineral oil and petrolatum! I definately stand by my argument that it's the best and cheapest thing that prevents wrinkles...

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Anna

still workin for me too! it doesnt prevent acne but it doesnt cause it either. i developed a zit but its gone in half the time. my skin glows its way less dry in dry places and way less oily in oily places. im lovin vaseline!


----------



## Kuchen

Fine for me, so far. I only use a tiny amount, and wipe off the excess.


----------



## katrosier

I wanna know if anyone noticed change in eyelashes or if its only in my head!


----------



## Kuchen

I use castor oil on my eye lashes, which probably has a similar effect. That's done great things for my eye lashes! They're much longer and thicker.


----------



## Barbette

I was talking to a friend about my love for vaseline, and she mentioned mineral oil is not very healhty, because it's a crude oil, it is said to be able to highten chances on cancer, so I looked it up and found some articles online...

the Stork: cloth diaper service - mineral oil dangers

Needless to say, this shocked me


----------



## katrosier

WHAT??!!!! is this another marketing gimmick?? I don't want warts ( OR cancer!) but I'm loving my vaseline! what do I do?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

I did use vaseline on my lashes for a month before and they did look better!

I am finding it hard to believe about the cancer thing though, i think there would be more awarness and more articles about if it were true. It also mentions baby oil and lotions arent good for you, in that case why let us use it on babys?


----------



## dlwt2003

That article could just be propoganda to get you to spend lots of money. I have used vaseline on my lips since 5th grade and I am 48 now and no problems, I tried to quit once and I started getting cold sores which I NEVER NORMALLY GET. I use it on lips day in day out all the time for forever. I also use it on my eyes and getting into use on my face at night. I wouldnt worry about it jmo


----------



## katrosier

phew! I'ma keep on using my vaseline then


----------



## Kuchen

In the Skincare forum there's a thread about Mineral Oil and someone there has posted links to Paula Begoun's myth-busting article on this. Petroleum jelly does not give you cancer. Yes, it does come from crude oil, but so do many other things that you probably use in your everyday life without even thinking about it â€“ plastics for instance.

Petroleum is in its own way every bit as natural as triple cold pressed jojoba oil. Both are just refined and processed versions of subtances that occur naturally. Jojoba does not take the form of oil in its natural state any more than crude oil looks like vaseline.

I do expect that the "harvest" of petroleum is less good for the environment than jojoba though





Hey, I found a link that said the Egyptians used it for embalming. Isn't that the ultimate in anti-aging?





Please excuse the double post but here's an extract from the Paula Begoun piece:

Quote:
Cosmetics-grade mineral oil and petrolatum are considered the safest, most nonirritating moisturizing ingredients ever found (Sources: _Cosmetics &amp; Toiletries_, January 2001, page 79; _Cosmetic Dermatology_, September 2000, pages 44â€“46). Yes, they can keep air off the skin to some extent, but that's what a good antioxidant is supposed to do; they don't suffocate skin! Moreover, petrolatum and mineral oil are known for being efficacious in wound healing, and are also considered to be among the most effective moisturizing ingredients available (Source: _Cosmetics &amp; Toiletries_, February 1998, pages 33â€“40).


----------



## Anna

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanna know if anyone noticed change in eyelashes or if its only in my head! its not in your head ive noticed one too! theyre darker ad thicker.


----------



## jessimau

Ok, still using it. I haven't seen that much of a difference yet, but I think that's because I haven't been getting very much sleep. My face feels *really* irritated right now and I think it's a combination of lack of sleep, dehydration, and using Dove soap. I'm going to go back to using my regular cleanser and we'll see if it makes a difference in the irritation level.


----------



## pretty_pink13

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow...is she serious? OMG LMFAO!!!!! That video was great!!!!

I am really unsure of the whole vaseline thing, but I might use the oil cleasnsing method because the cleanser that I use to take my e/mu off is really harsh on my skin.


----------



## theunforgiv3n

I use vaseline under my eyes and on my eyelashes but I never had a problem in these areas to start with I just took somebody's advice "just incase" and haven't stopped using it since so I couldn't tell you whether the vaseline has made any difference. However I have tried it on the rest of my face but found that it made my skin worse than it was to start with. But I find that a small amount of Nivea moisturizer works well for my skin.


----------



## lainey

I have been using vaseline for MONTHS.

I have oily skin (on proactiv), and if you READ the label, it says that it does not clog pores.

So I slather it on my eyelids, and any dry patches. Especially in winter, it goes on my cheeks, eyebrows, and on the edges of my face.

It does NOT make me break out. I've been using this method for months, just found this thread today





On top of that, I also use Bio oil, which is a God send.

Oh for those who hate the texture, just put on a thin coat on your face. If you put too much, I get a tissue and blot my face. I change my pillow case every night (or flip it over to the other side).


----------



## dlb04

I was using Aquaphor (which is basically the same as Vaseline) and stopped out of laziness. I'm going to start again tonight!


----------



## imztrixii

someone mentioned that its really bad for you hair?

hmm...then how is it good for your eye lashes?

haha..

iono =D


----------



## dailycandyaddic

... i heard about it but i don't know how to do it.

do you put it all over your face?

i know vasaline makes great lip gloss and also eye make-up remover but i don't know how you would put it.... wouldn't it be hard to sleep in it?


----------



## katrosier

I imagine its bad for your hair because it's hard to wash out so you would need to shampoo lots of times which would try out your hair.

Dailycandy yes you put it all over your face. You only need to put on a tiny bit so it shouldnt be too greasy or hard to sleep in.


----------



## asthonoelle

I remember a vaseline commercial from 20+ years ago. They showed you some tips for vaseline. The one I specifically remember is to smear vaseline on your face then fill your bathroom sink with hot water and drape a towel over your head while leaning over the sink. I remember trying that actually. I was probably 12 or so. My mom was SO mad when she saw me doing that. She yelled that my face was greasy as it is and why would I want to put all that grease on it. heehee

I've pretty much stayed away from vaseline since then but I think I may try it now!


----------



## missmonroe

i had to stop using the vaseline on my face every night



i think it led to quite a few clogged pores....but i am still using and loving the dove soap lol and i might try the vaseline again just not on consecutive days


----------



## Leony

This thread is really interesting to read.


----------



## alice_alice

actually i found vaseline to have a soothing effect on skin. when i put on an area thats red and irritated at nite in the morining the redness and itching is gone. if u r scared to use it all over ur face than you can apply it only on ur problem areas.


----------



## starburst697

Hmmm, this sounds really tempting to try. I just worry I would mess up my pillowcase! Having glowing skin does sound like a reason to mess up a pillowcase though...


----------



## Kuchen

Just as an update.

I got three potential cyst type zits when my period started. One of these I just carried on applying vaseline to. It went away without ever becoming big or painful. The other two â€“ well, this is embarassing, but I attacked 'em with my fingers



And they got red and sore.

BUT I then left them alone and carried on applying vaseline, and they're fading.

I'm not saying it's a miracle cure, but it's doing no harm. I'll see if I get more non-hormonal zits now.


----------



## Leony

Thanks for the update!


----------



## angellove

i`d like to ask.... after putting on the vaseline, how did you remove it?? i mean isn`t it hard to remove?


----------



## katrosier

you don't remove it , by morning its disappeared , Im guessing most of it comes off on the pillowcase.


----------



## Teresamachado

I want to try this! Thanks for the wonderful info girls!


----------



## geebers

If you are uncertain about using at night I suggest you put a little during the day now that it is cold and windy!! It protects my skin from flaking.


----------



## Anna

my skin just looks amazing.and thats all i have to say. &lt;3


----------



## redspiralz

When I was a kid everyone had vaseline and it was used everywhere!

And the older ladies always had the best skin from this and using the ponds cold cream and good ol cocoa butter!!!


----------



## tadzio79

wow, how much this thread has grown since I checked last time!

I'm glad to hear it's working wonders for some of you girls.

My skin is starting to freak out again, so I might give this one a shot over the weekend.

Keep us updated with your results!!!


----------



## katrosier

Tadzio .. try it just one night and you'll be hooked!!


----------



## oceanmist

Quote:
Actresses Nia Long and Vivica Fox, use it as an all over body moisturiser by slathering down with it and wearing a warmup suit around the house for several hours or overnight. I hate to say this, but this makes me think of Burt Reynolds in the movie Striptease with Demi Moore. I don't think I ever laughed so hard watching him run around in his boxers and cowboy boots with Vaseline all over his body.
I think I'm going to give the OCM a try. I have some of those oils left over from some lip balm made and if it doesn't hurt oily skin, I'll be loving it!



The idea of a hot washcloth over my face is VERY appealing!!


----------



## katrosier

Let us know how it works out for you oceanmist


----------



## angellove

hey! i tried it last night! however, i mixed it with a little water to dilute it cause i tohught it look a little thick. the results? WONDERFUL! my face was as smooth as a baby`s bottom! and it`s only one day! hm...... there may be more to vaseline than meets the eye.. thanks!


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey! i tried it last night! however, i mixed it with a little water to dilute it cause i tohught it look a little thick. the results? WONDERFUL! my face was as smooth as a baby`s bottom! and it`s only one day! hm...... there may be more to vaseline than meets the eye.. thanks! glad its working for you! i too apply it to damp skin.


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey! i tried it last night! however, i mixed it with a little water to dilute it cause i tohught it look a little thick. the results? WONDERFUL! my face was as smooth as a baby`s bottom! and it`s only one day! hm...... there may be more to vaseline than meets the eye.. thanks! Thanks for letting us know. Keep us posted!


----------



## katrosier

Have you tried it yet Leony?


----------



## deadbychocolate

what the hell happened to tyra banks!!! i hid under my chair... !!! (was the 100 buck each jar going outta her pocket.. then i can understand.. )

now.. back in school a friend used to apply vaseline on her eye lids.. she had the longest n the thickest i have ever seen... about the whole oil business aromatheary really works... in india a lot of ppl are crazy about it.. i have tried it too.. n its amazing.. they have thearpeutic properties.

another cheap but truly amazing trick to remove makeup is johnson's baby oil. i swear by it. n i think i too am going to join the vaseline challenge!!


----------



## Anna

we KEEP TELLING YOU that VASELINE is AWESOME. everyone needs to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## katrosier

I heart heart heart vaseline


----------



## jewele

UPDATE: For two weeks now I have been putting this on face right before I go to bed and have had great results. I wash my face normally with MAC lotion cleanser and then mosturize with MAC studio lotion, as soon I get home, and then put the vaseline right before bed. I have been putting it all over.........my eyes, eyelashes, and then I dampen my face and put it on. So far I really like it, my skin is really even toned in the morning.


----------



## tadzio79

Ok ladies, so I took the plunge tonight!

I washed my face as I would normally, then added a little bit of water with vaseline like some users have done.

Surprisingly, it doesn't feel thick at all! My face is hella shiny though lol!

I will check the results in the morning

::crossing fingers::


----------



## angellove

just a little update..... my face is far far less oily than it use to be. i`m only useing vaseline as a night cream. in the morning, my face was great! it easn`t oily, and was very smooth! after i washed my face and applied the usual moisturiser and makeup, and went out, by noon, my face wasn`t an oil slick like it use to be before! i love love vaseline!!! thanks guys!


----------



## tadzio79

Okay, woke up this morning, and my cheeks looked matte but not my t-zone, I guess I put more than I was supposed to lol!

Washed my face, and I must say I'm liking the way my skin is glowing!!!

I'm acne prone, and actually had a couple of pimples showing last nite, but they're noticeably shrinked. yay!!!! (so don't fear, for those of you afraid of breaking out using vaseline)

I'm going to keep up with this!!! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## katrosier

Glad its working for you too tadzio!


----------



## Kuchen

I thought about taking this further and buying some Pond's Cold Cream for cleansing, but they seem to have reformulated it with aloe vera and changed the texture. Still, if I'm back in the UK I think Boots sells old-fashioned cold cream. What next?


----------



## charish

yeah i would never put it on my face, it's very thick and can clog pores, maybe they just don't break out easy or do it a certain way.


----------



## LVA

my mom used to put vaseline on my face all the time when i was younger. Her skin looks gorgeous w/o mu now @ 60 years. (i'm not sayin' this cuz she's my mom .. her skin is like a baby's bottom, absolutely amazing!) I don't like the texture so when i was old enough, i stopped using vaseline

after reading this thread, i went to the store last night and picked up a tub of vaseline .. put the smallest amount on my face, let my skin absorb it .. and took a tissue and blot off the excess.

when i woke up this morning, my skin was super soft ... and no sign of the oily forhead .. lol


----------



## katrosier

yay LVA I cant believe this is working for everyone its amazing!


----------



## tadzio79

I'm really amazed too!!!

last night, I put a smaller amount than the 1st night, and blotted off the excess afterwards.

I woke up this morning, and my face was not oily at all!!!

My skin feels so soft. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## vickievixie

OK, I read this thread two weeks ago while packing for my 2-week trip through Copenhagen-Amsterdam-Brussels, and decided what the hell, and packed only vaseline and some differin, ditching my regime entirely. And that's all I used for the entire trip, everyday under my makeup and every night after my olive oil OCM. And my skin is soooooo smooth right now it glows. I have oily, acne prone skin, so I kinda half expected my face to explode with pimples some time during the trip, but that never happened.

Sure my skin hasn't been perfect this entire time, but I walked in a snow storm and slept in drying heating and my skin was still soft and supple. My eyelashes are significantly longer (I'm Asian and naturally have very thin, sparse lashes so the change was _definitely_ noticeable.) and my mineral makeup never slide. I had less shiny skin in the morning, and best of all, I traveled light! Now I'm not saying that it changed my skin completely, I still have blackheads on my nose as usual, but vaseline is definitely _the best_ moisturizer/barrier.

BTW, I always use it with water and used very little, with a wee-bit extra around my eyes and lips. I also mix it with olive oil to apply on my hair and my body. So that's basically my entire routine, olive oil, vaseline, water, differin, a dermalogica face brush and some simple, gentle face wash. Next time I might pack a dove soap since I can wash my delicates with that, too. I'm very happy to find such a simple routine to work for me





Oh oh, and vaseline is very helpful on long flights, too, when your nose gets dry and uncomfortable from the air, just apply some inside your nose with a q-tip (so you don't look like you're picking your nose?) You'll feel much better


----------



## Anastasia91390

So, I've been using this for a little over 2 weeks now. the first day my skin looked amazing. I was using Pro activ to wash my face, but that's all gone so now I'm using Dial. I'm starting to get little pimples especially on my cheeks. :[ Up until now vaseline has been working great. Pimples clear up quicker, my eyelashes are longer/thicker, and my skin looks way more even. I'm extremely acne prone and loving vaseline so far so hopefully I get get more Pro activ soon.


----------



## alice_alice

wow its incredible the amount of response this thread got and still gets. and what's even more incredible is it does seem to work for everybody. now how many other skin care products can do that?


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *alice_alice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow its incredible the amount of response this thread got and still gets. and what's even more incredible is it does seem to work for everybody. now how many other skin care products can do that? not many Im guessing lol


----------



## pamomma3

I have been using this for a week now and I love it makes my skin look so soft and dewy My makeup stays on a lot longer as well.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *Anastasia91390* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So, I've been using this for a little over 2 weeks now. the first day my skin looked amazing. I was using Pro activ to wash my face, but that's all gone so now I'm using Dial. I'm starting to get little pimples especially on my cheeks. :[ Up until now vaseline has been working great. Pimples clear up quicker, my eyelashes are longer/thicker, and my skin looks way more even. I'm extremely acne prone and loving vaseline so far so hopefully I get get more Pro activ soon.



Are you using Dial bar soap? Commercially made bar soaps really strip the face of oil, so much so that the face overproduces to compensate. Antibacterial soaps are even worse. Not good for the face at all. Perhaps that is why you are breaking out. I have acen prone skin also and used to think I had to get it so dry to stop breakouts. That was exactly the wrong approach, it just encouraged more oil production and more breakouts. If you want to try a soap, a quality Aftican Black soap can work great for occational use. I also stay away from anything that has SLS in it.


----------



## Leony

I'm going to get this Vaseline. To get over my curiosity!


----------



## geebers

I now upped it to using it underneath my aveeno daily moisturizing lotion during the day too - It's kept my skin perfectly soft the entire day.

After my vaseline is finished Im going to start using vitamin A&amp;D ointment and see how that works out.


----------



## katrosier

KEep us posted geebers!


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I now upped it to using it underneath my aveeno daily moisturizing lotion during the day too - It's kept my skin perfectly soft the entire day. After my vaseline is finished Im going to start using vitamin A&amp;D ointment and see how that works out.

Wouldn't it be better to put it over the aveeno daily moisturizing lotion? As vaseline doesn't penetrate the skin really, it is a barrier to moisture loss. So putting a moisturizer over it is defeating the purpose of the moisturizer as it can't get to your skin. Just an idea.


----------



## Anastasia91390

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you using Dial bar soap? Commercially made bar soaps really strip the face of oil, so much so that the face overproduces to compensate. Antibacterial soaps are even worse. Not good for the face at all. Perhaps that is why you are breaking out. I have acen prone skin also and used to think I had to get it so dry to stop breakouts. That was exactly the wrong approach, it just encouraged more oil production and more breakouts. If you want to try a soap, a quality Aftican Black soap can work great for occational use. I also stay away from anything that has SLS in it. Well, I was, but I ran out so I switched to this body wash with an exfoliant. I have some Noxema face wash but it feels like it made me break out more. :[ Do you think Pro Activ face wash would be ok? I was going to buy some today.


----------



## kristiex0

i have a question.. does this work for oily skin as well?


----------



## claire20a

Wow folks, I have just spent about half an hour reading this entire thread, and I'm definately curious! I now want to go and buy some vaseline in a tube and try it out soon!

Will let you all know how it goes. I've got oily skin with almost constant pimples on my chin. I'm at my wits end, and don't see how it can get any worse. Willing to give anything a try.

Glowing skin sounds heavenly!


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *kristiex0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a question.. does this work for oily skin as well? The girls on here with oily skin saw an improvement.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *Anastasia91390* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I was, but I ran out so I switched to this body wash with an exfoliant. I have some Noxema face wash but it feels like it made me break out more. :[ Do you think Pro Activ face wash would be ok? I was going to buy some today. I have never used Pro Activ and won't spend the money for it. I wouldnt use a body wash on my face, oily or not. You are oily, right, with acne prone skin? I use several differernt facial washes. The African homemade black soap, and oil cleanser, a homemade goatmilk soap and I use squalane serum around my eyes. I've tried lots of stuff, but never the Pro Activ. I also sometimes put jojoba oil lightly on my skin with a little lavendar oil in it.


----------



## geebers

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wouldn't it be better to put it over the aveeno daily moisturizing lotion? As vaseline doesn't penetrate the skin really, it is a barrier to moisture loss. So putting a moisturizer over it is defeating the purpose of the moisturizer as it can't get to your skin. Just an idea. Good point. I switched to do that instead. Will update with my results!! So far so good.


----------



## katrosier

Wouldnt it be even better to just use it plain? You can use aveeno as your daytime moisturizer? That's what I do. I use Vaseline at night and regular moisturizer during the day even though I can honestly say my skin doesnt need it in the morning after the vaseline.


----------



## angellove

ok.... woa... ok... let me calm down a little!!! i`m been using vaseline for about one week now and my skin is just AMAZING!! my face is so smoothven toned, isn`t as oily as it use to be, makeup stays on longer, etcetc.! it`s like a miracle product!!! bonus: my eyelashes grew thicker and longer! i`m like raving about it 24/7.. OMG! all i can say is IT`S TRUE IT`S TRUE!!!!! lol..haha..

it`s just heaven!!!!! oh.. there seems to be a decrease in my pimple populatioon too




yayyay!!!



i can proudly declare that i`ve reached my dream skin!!!





thanks everyone!! i`m so so so happy!!!

love love love vaseline!


----------



## redspiralz

Question, what does everyone mean by even toned? And my other question is this helping to reduce any facial redness?

I really want to try this becuase it seems so simple and economical and everyone here is raving about it, but I am so stuck on ingredients! Like I need to have ingredients, antioxidants, sunscreens vitamins, etc, or I just can't feel good about the product..you know..... IS there an alternative to vaseline that contains stuff, has anyone tried the a&amp;d ointment or any other simple things that have ingredients and vasoline?


----------



## cmeck526

ditto


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *redspiralz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Question, what does everyone mean by even toned? And my other question is this helping to reduce any facial redness? 
I really want to try this becuase it seems so simple and economical and everyone here is raving about it, but I am so stuck on ingredients! Like I need to have ingredients, antioxidants, sunscreens vitamins, etc, or I just can't feel good about the product..you know..... IS there an alternative to vaseline that contains stuff, has anyone tried the a&amp;d ointment or any other simple things that have ingredients and vasoline?

Yes...if you read through the thread there are a couple people that use A&amp;D ointment instead of Vaseline. If you try it, you won't be out that much money and the worst you can decide is that it's not working for you. The best is that it's wonderful and you love it.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

What is vaseline doing for everyones skin, is it just acting as a good moisturiser? iv read a few people say it helps with makeup lasting longer aswell but does it help with spots too?

I recently used bio oil on my face and its given me a nasty breakout, so iv switched back to my EVOO and my skins getting better, but i might mix it with vaseline if it helps improve spots aswell.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *redspiralz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Question, what does everyone mean by even toned? And my other question is this helping to reduce any facial redness? For me its less red and the old acne scars have faded .


----------



## Curiosity

I used Vaseline everyday while I was young, my skin was smooth and soft. However, it is known that petroleum clogs the pores, which may distress acne prone skin. My Nan, is 77 and she too, used Vaseline her whole life and her skin is beautiful and radiant. HTH


----------



## speerrituall1

A &amp; D Ointment contains petrolatum--generic vaseline and light mineral oil.

Read here for a list of ingredients:

Buy A+D Original Ointment, Diaper Rash and All-Purpose Skincare Formula Online at drugstore.com.

I'm starting to feel a bit contrived about the negative Vaseline/petrolatum information that I've been told for many years. My relatives used it without any problems. Hmmm....here's a well known skeptics opinion:

Mineral Oil

I've been applying a thin coating of blended CVS pure aloe gel and $$ store pure petroleum jelly for 2 weeks and I'm luvin it! I have combo/oily skin, which now seems to be normalized. I'm starting to wonder if this treatment, like the usage of minerals, has been kept silent or bad mouthed by the industry because of the low cost.



And I was afraid, Hmph.


----------



## redspiralz

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes...if you read through the thread there are a couple people that use A&amp;D ointment instead of Vaseline. If you try it, you won't be out that much money and the worst you can decide is that it's not working for you. The best is that it's wonderful and you love it.






Noone really commented on if their skin reacts the same to the ointment as the vaseline.....Last night I did go out and buy petroleum jelly with aloe vera and vit e from walmart, it also contains fragrance so i'm hoping that the fragrance doesn't change the effects, I also but a dove beauty bar and I loved the way my face felt after I used that! I also saw this oil in walgreens called MiraCell, has anyone hear of that? It is jojoba sunflower and a few other oils, they have a website and supposedly it really anti aging and natural. So today I will officially begin the vaseline challenge. ( fingers are crossed)


----------



## katrosier

Good luck redspiralz I hope it works for you too!


----------



## StrangerNMist

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cousin who is 16 and her mom use vaseline on their faces every night. They have been doing this for years and they both have great skin. Now my question is .. if you're a teen or even older and you smother your face in vaseline every night ..wouldn't you break out in zits? Also her mom ( my aunt) is 40 something and doesnt have a single wrinkle , at first I thought she was just lucky but her sisters who are younger have wrinkles . Are my cousin and aunt just lucky? or is Vaseline a solution for all skin problems? You know, lots of people are afraid of Vaseline. Quite frankly, I've been using it FOREVER, and it works wonders for me! My cheeks get extremely dry in the winter, and nothing else works - nothing. This stuff gets me nice, and smooth again. I also use it to moisturize and exfoliate my lips, and my lips have stayed petal smooth! I've even used it as lip balm in general, and I also use it to make lipgloss as well.

I also have EXTREMELY dry elbows, and the soles of my feet are also very dry, I use Vaseline there, and then everything is baby soft, and smooth.

People think this stuff is so bad, and that it'll do terrible things to your skin, but it doesn't! It's just the opposite. It's saved my skin many, many times.


----------



## ohiomom0503

What dove soap is everyone using? Just the plain old beauty bar? What do you use in the morning...just the dove soap followed by a moisturizer, or something totally different? I'm currently using Serious SkinCare Glycolic cleanser and moisturizer and an antiaging serum, but the antiaging serum isn't really doing anything at all. May have to try the vaseline tomorrow night.

Jamie


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *ohiomom0503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What dove soap is everyone using? Just the plain old beauty bar? What do you use in the morning...just the dove soap followed by a moisturizer, or something totally different? I'm currently using Serious SkinCare Glycolic cleanser and moisturizer and an antiaging serum, but the antiaging serum isn't really doing anything at all. May have to try the vaseline tomorrow night.Jamie

Clickie --&gt; Dove Soap -update??


----------



## ohiomom0503

Thanks


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *ohiomom0503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks u're welcome





report back if u use it, works great for me


----------



## Gvieve

I've read the info on Vaseline being dangerous and unhealthy for the skin. I've also read how it's great for the skin as a moisturizer. Vaseline for most people is a great product for moisturizing the skin as well as for protecting it against the harsh winter elements.

I remember in high school watching a gorgeous A/A Female slather it on her face neck and hands daily in first period. Her skin as well as her sister's was flawless. These girls were flawless. Their mother was flawless. She owned and operated a beauty and charm school. Then I began to notice more and more beauties using it in the same manner. Prior to then I was only familiar with it being used for burns, chapped lips etc...(my mother was a nurse and kept it for those purposes).

A little over a year ago my skin completely betrayed me in a manner that it had never done so before that I can recall. It became dry, chaffed, chapped, and blemish prone like crazy. Lips were literally peeling several times a day which went far beyond a chapped state, my feet were consistently cracking, and I had dry patches here and there randomly scattered over my body. With all of that going on my face had the unmitigated gull to ferociously break out. All over. Not at once but in shifts. As one area was barely going away ( not clearing up because practically every bump made certain to "leave" it's mark in the form of scarring!) OK. I'm 40 something years old and never had this type of thing happen before. My teenage kids weren't fighting acne but now I have to? I thought at this stage in life my thing to fight would be like wrinkles, lines, age spots. Nope. Acne and Acne Spots. Dry and acne prone, I thought that was an oxymoron. Obviously not. Well. I stopped using all of the ridiculously priced products that I had purchased which was most every popular brand from Department stores and Drug stores. This is from someone who never really had a bought with acne prior to this period of time so understand that I was seriously anxious about this because each round of breakouts were leaving scars and I've always had clear skin, until roughly a year ago. People I bought machines, creams, 2 steps 3 steps every concoction going to get rid of stains (on the face) and blah blah blah. Then I began to consider ordering either proactive or murad, a couple of conversations with a few people is what I think dissuaded me from making that investment. Well, glad I did because here I am just about two and a half to three months later after ditching everything but Apple Cider Vinegar and Green Tea (about half and half combo) as a toner and cleanser in combination with Vaseline as a moisturizer/cleanser/makeup remover. Results: Skin is completely even toned, no blemishes and haven't any scarring or spotting left. Skin looks great. Glows. I'll actually go out without makeup and truly don't need foundation. The vaseline was a big part of it because its been the only moisturizer that hasn't broken me out. Ever. Im 45 but always mistaken for 20 something. Genes are a big part of it because I never used a moisturizer until about 40 and low and behold everyone broke me out. Not Vaseline. I tried the Jojoba oil, that broke me out and quite honestly so did Vitamin E oil yet Vaseline never has and I must say that since I am 40 something I've decided to use preventative measures to retain the physical fortune that I have (youthful looks) and so far looks like Vaseline and Apple Cider Vinegar with Green Tea mixed in it will be staples.


----------



## umsaeed77

im also use it sometime as eyemake up remover


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd never jab Vaseline on my face, just a major no-no.


----------



## xkatiex

I've been stuck with dry patches all over my face for days now, so I got the tub of vaseline out and put some on the areas! I'll see if its worked in the mourning



.

I've just seen that Tyra Banks clip..



classic! she was going crazy over vaseline.. seriously that should be the vaseline commercial!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried it yet Leony? No, not yet. I just got my vaseline today! I will definitely post my result!


----------



## redspiralz

day two of the challenge ( for me) I bought the dove beauty soap and even though I loved the way my skin felt, I did break out in bumps all over my forehead. Apparently the stearic acid in it is not too good, is very irritating and can cuase allergic reactions, and is comeodgenic. I onl put the vaseline last nigt and woke up to glowing skin this morning!!!!! yeah, now I know what you guys are talking about!!! very happy.


----------



## angellove

as you all can see in my previous post... i love vaseline!!! but for me there`s one con about vaseline.. that is....... whenever i sleep with vaseline, my face will get `stuck` on the pillow!!! and i only apply a light coat!!! anyone can give me suggestions on how i can prevent this??





anyway, i`m really happy that it`s working for everyone!





p.s it`s a small price to pay though


----------



## redspiralz

As you know I am a licensed Esthetician, so I got out my books and did a little research for you guys!

From Miladyâ€™s Skin Care &amp; Cosmetic Ingredients Dictionary, Second Edition: (2001)

Petrolatum (petroleum jelly, Vaseline) - softens and smoothes the skin. It forms a film on the skinâ€™s surface, preventing moisture loss due to evaporation and protecting against irritation. Its disadvantages lie in the difficulty of effectively and properly removing it from the skin. Studies conducted in 1992 indicate that petrolatum accelerates the recovery of skin surface lipids. It was also indicated that petrolatum neither forms nor acts as an impermeable membrane. Rather it permeates throughout the corneum layer, allowing normal barrier recovery despite its occlusive properties. Petrolatum imparts a greasier feeling than other emollients and also has the potential for clogging pores and causing comedogenicity. It is a purified mixture of semisolid hydrocarbons from petroleum. Although it can cause skin rashes, petrolatum is nontoxic to the skin when properly purified and of high grade.

Stearic Acid:

An emulsifier and thickening agent found in many vegetable fats. Steraic acid is the main ingredient in making bar soaps and lubricants, it occurs naturally in butter acids, tallow, cascarilla bark, and other animal fats and oils, Stearic acid may cause allergic reactions in people with somewhat sensitive skin and is considered somewhat comedogenic.


----------



## geebers

I use vaseline alone at night but put it over my aveeno during the day. I need something slightly lighter than vaseline during my day although I out on such a small amount it doesnt matter. My skin is doing great so far!


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as you all can see in my previous post... i love vaseline!!! but for me there`s one con about vaseline.. that is....... whenever i sleep with vaseline, my face will get `stuck` on the pillow!!! and i only apply a light coat!!! anyone can give me suggestions on how i can prevent this??




anyway, i`m really happy that it`s working for everyone!





p.s it`s a small price to pay though





do u blot w/a tissue 1st b4 going to bed?


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *redspiralz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Petrolatum imparts a greasier feeling than other emollients and also has the potential for clogging pores and causing comedogenicity. It says on the Vaseline site that its 100% non comedogenic. Wouldnt that be false advertizing which is illegal? *confused*


----------



## angellove

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do u blot w/a tissue 1st b4 going to bed? yups but still no difference


----------



## Leony

I have that Milady ingredients book. but it mentioned that _"petrolatum is nontoxic to the skin when properly purified and of high grade"_

So, I think for some people it would be fine but not for others.

By the way, I've tried the Vaseline on my face as a moisturizer last night and I love it! Not greasy at all. I have seasonal skin, by the way.


----------



## ElisMom

I have the world's oiliest skin and I'm 53 years old. No breakouts or blackheads, fortunately! I would be terrified to even think of using Vaseline on my face if it weren't for what you ladies are saying. I am seriously thinking of trying it now! It seems to help all of you with various problems, but can anyone tell me what the anti-aging benefits are? And does it REALLY help fight the oiliness?


----------



## angellove

hi... i was just wondering, you know, the dove beauty bar that goes with the vaseline thingy... is it the dove daily beauty bar? isn`t it use for the body? and is there any difference if i buy the dove exfoliating beauty bar?

thanks


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi... i was just wondering, you know, the dove beauty bar that goes with the vaseline thingy... is it the dove daily beauty bar? isn`t it use for the body? and is there any difference if i buy the dove exfoliating beauty bar?thanks





the exfoliating bar is more of a soap,something that i would use for the body, i did use it on my face once but i cant remember what the results where like. im pretty much sure that its just the normal beauty cleansing bar or the extra sensitive cleansing bar that works best for the face.

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as you all can see in my previous post... i love vaseline!!! but for me there`s one con about vaseline.. that is....... whenever i sleep with vaseline, my face will get `stuck` on the pillow!!! and i only apply a light coat!!! *anyone can give me suggestions on how i can prevent this??*




anyway, i`m really happy that it`s working for everyone!





p.s it`s a small price to pay though





maybe changing to a different material pillow?


----------



## redspiralz

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It says on the Vaseline site that its 100% non comedogenic. Wouldnt that be false advertizing which is illegal? *confused* well no, i don't think so, the books says the comodegenicity depends on the level of refinement, and vaseline is supposed to be the highest level of refinement. So there not falsly advertising, but its when you buy the petroleum jelly that you have to worry....if you look at the cheaper brands they have a lower % of the petroleum jelly.

It's also the same with mineral oil, the more refined it is the less pore clogging, but it does have the potential to be very bad for your skin. I myself can't use anything with it!


----------



## geebers

I switched to the Dove exfoliating bar a few weeks back and it isnt irritating at all. It works great for my body - hardly any flakes! I also use it on my face in the shower because Im too lazy to use my usual Dove for sensitive skin beauty bar for my face since that is in my medicine cabinet! No irritations so far.

I also decided that vaseline works really great when I wear sweaters and dont want to get itchy or irritated! It really protects my skin.


----------



## Kathy

Okay....the last 2 nights I have been doing the Oil Cleansing method with half castor oil and half sweet almond oil, then putting a thin layer of petroleum jelly with vitamin e in it on my face and so far...it's working great! I'm having no irritation or break outs and my skin is really soft. I'm not seeing much else different yet, but I'll keep watching. So far though, I'm really liking it.


----------



## angellove

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the exfoliating bar is more of a soap,something that i would use for the body, i did use it on my face once but i cant remember what the results where like. im pretty much sure that its just the normal beauty cleansing bar or the extra sensitive cleansing bar that works best for the face.


maybe changing to a different material pillow?

hmm...... maybe i`ll use the exofilating one for the body..... thanks lots!







> the exfoliating bar is more of a soap,something that i would use for the body, i did use it on my face once but i cant remember what the results where like. im pretty much sure that its just the normal beauty cleansing bar or the extra sensitive cleansing bar that works best for the face.
> hi, thanks for your reply... but i bought the dove exofilating bar a few days ago and don`t want it to go to waste. hm.... isn`t the ingrediants for the exofilating bar the same as the normal one? except with the exfoliating beads?? why can`t i use it on my face. i`ve tried it on my hand and the texture and after feel feels the same.. once again THANKS


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *justgreen444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vaseline, along with mineral oil and all petroleum products, are not water soluble, which means they are difficult to remove. They also keep anything GOOD out , such as natural moisture. You can get the same effect with jojoba oil, which is the closet thing to our own natural sebum and oil. It also 'absorbs' into the skin and hair quickly and it only takes a couple of drops to moisturize your whole face. Vaseline is a man made plastic by product. Not natural in my opinion.
Petroleum products actually are natural and are by no means a man made plastic byproduct. Petroleum jelly is just an oil byproduct...you know...the kind from oil rigs? It is distilled and purified, and voila - vaseline! So you may not like the idea of using a byproduct of something that comes out of an oil rig, but it comes from one of our most coveted natural resources! And natural moisture comes from inside your body and skin - not from the environment. So like someone else said, vaseline works by creating a barrier, just as all moisturizers do, and keeping the good stuff in that the environment robs you of. Okay, sorry, but I thought that should be noted. I used to use vasoline on my face when I was 19 and 20 years old. I even got my boyfriend into it at the time. One night he came to my parents' house slathered in the stuff and my mom was like, "so she's got you doing this now too, huh?" I used to break out all the time back then, but vaseline never made me break out! I do think there is definately something to using vaseline. I don't think it has any anti-aging properties besides being a great barrier and a great moisturizer, but we all know that all those anti-aging creams that claim to change your life don't really do anything! might as well stick to something basic that works! This thread has reminded me of the wonders of vaseline - i think i am going to pick some up tonight to use on my eyes again. also...vaseline is like the greatest eyemake remover ever! just tissue it off! my mom taught me that! interesting thread!


----------



## Leony

Update: Sorry to say that, the vaseline not working for me, it gave me this tiny red bumps after using it for three days, I used it day and night. But, I think it'll works for dry skin though.


----------



## Saloni

Yeah talking about vasline its texture isn't smooth. And somehow the cream has never worked for me. Well maybe different types of skin need different products. but i believe in natural herbs product. which has helped in all areas of our skin. I tried Emami Gold 24 it really helped me and my wrinkles and dark circles are all gone .


----------



## Kuchen

I'm using it morning and night and I have to say that despite the fact that there are the remnants of some cystic zits on my cheekbone (from too much biotin and my satin pillowcase which always seems to have that effect) the vaseline definitley does not make spots worse. If those suckers heal properly and don't come back, I will be even more impressed with the stuff!


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *redspiralz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well no, i don't think so, the books says the comodegenicity depends on the level of refinement, and vaseline is supposed to be the highest level of refinement. So there not falsly advertising, but its when you buy the petroleum jelly that you have to worry....*if you look at the cheaper brands they have a lower % of the petroleum jelly. *
It's also the same with mineral oil, the more refined it is the less pore clogging, but it does have the potential to be very bad for your skin. I myself can't use anything with it!

I purchase generic 100% petroleum for a $1.00. Vaseline is the copyrighted brand name.


----------



## dalo3et

After reading this whole thread I decided to get my vaseline and try it out. This is only day one and I seen a difference this morning. My skin was like peeling. My dry dead top layer came off. Is, this suppose to happen?

I washed my face as normal this morning and then used witch hazel. I went to wear my make up and this is the first time ever that my make up went on smooth. I'm so shocked. This is a miracle in a jar. I'm so happy since my skin is so very dry especially in the winter and it's embarrassing wearing make up that looks like I took a spatula to put it on.

Saloni I have very very dark circles under my eyes. Where can I find this Emami Gold 24? I never heard of it before.


----------



## Kuchen

I'm getting best results from applying the vaseline when my face is still wet and scrubbed â€“ I suppose that's logical enough because then the vaseline keeps the water in the skin. I used a toner briefly but gave up. I'm sticking to the Ponds cold cream, scrubbed off with hot water and a flannel and followed with vaseline.

I'm not sure about the dead skin thing - sounds like a good side effect though! The scars I have have peeled a bit, which is a nice sign that they're healing.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *dalo3et* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After reading this whole thread I decided to get my vaseline and try it out. This is only day one and I seen a difference this morning. My skin was like peeling. My dry dead top layer came off. Is, this suppose to happen?
I washed my face as normal this morning and then used witch hazel. I went to wear my make up and this is the first time ever that my make up went on smooth. I'm so shocked. This is a miracle in a jar. I'm so happy since my skin is so very dry especially in the winter and it's embarrassing wearing make up that looks like I took a spatula to put it on.

Saloni I have very very dark circles under my eyes. Where can I find this Emami Gold 24? I never heard of it before.

If you have very dry skin doesn't the witch hazel make it more dry? Or are you using the real witch hazel hydrosol type that has no alcohol?


----------



## Teresamachado

Well I have to say that this Vaseline business really works.

My face started breaking out last week. It was more like a rash. I believe it was because of the weather, transitioning from really hot to cold weather, my skin didn't handle it very well. I used Veseline before I went to bed and I only did it for two nights and OMG it fixed my problem right away.

Thank you ladies!


----------



## sarahlynn

hi everybody...i just spent 45 minutes reading thru this entire thread, and, this being my first visit to this site, i had to join because this is so interesting.

question: does this regiment seem to reduce pre-existing wrinkles in any way? i'm 26, and unfortunately, i am already noticing wrinkles (and am freaking out). i've been using dove forever as a body cleanser, so tonight i washed my face with it, and have the vaseline on now



.

i'm just worried it's too late for the wrinkles i already have! any words of hope or advice?


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *sarahlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi everybody...i just spent 45 minutes reading thru this entire thread, and, this being my first visit to this site, i had to join because this is so interesting.
question: does this regiment seem to reduce pre-existing wrinkles in any way? i'm 26, and unfortunately, i am already noticing wrinkles (and am freaking out). i've been using dove forever as a body cleanser, so tonight i washed my face with it, and have the vaseline on now



.

i'm just worried it's too late for the wrinkles i already have! any words of hope or advice?

I don't realli have wrinkles so i can't say if it works for wrinkles or not but i just wanted to say ..... welcome to MuT!. 
As far as fine lines on your face : microdermabrasion and glycolic peels should help


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *sarahlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi everybody...i just spent 45 minutes reading thru this entire thread, and, this being my first visit to this site, i had to join because this is so interesting.
question: does this regiment seem to reduce pre-existing wrinkles in any way? i'm 26, and unfortunately, i am already noticing wrinkles (and am freaking out). i've been using dove forever as a body cleanser, so tonight i washed my face with it, and have the vaseline on now



.

i'm just worried it's too late for the wrinkles i already have! any words of hope or advice?

hi Sarahlynn. no vaseline wont get rid of existing wrinkles but at age of 26 im guessing you dont really have that many anyways. vaseline will just keep ur skin moisturised and protected. im 24 and resently i noticed fine line around my eyes.



. what has really helped with those is just pure grepeseed oil. so i would recomed u use vaseline for moisurization and grapeseed oil for lines.hope this helps


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *alice_alice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi Sarahlynn. no vaseline wont get rid of existing wrinkles but at age of 26 im guessing you dont really have that many anyways. vaseline will just keep ur skin moisturised and protected. im 24 and resently i noticed fine line around my eyes.



. what has really helped with those is just pure grepeseed oil. so i would recomed u use vaseline for moisurization and grapeseed oil for lines.hope this helps





I've never thought of grapeseed oil .. i hate the lines around my eyes and i'm still so young. thx . I'll pick up some grapeseed oil next time i'm @ the grocery store.
now my b/f realli gonna think i'm weird cuz i have 1 bottle of olive oil in the kitchen and one in the bathroom. And Apple Cider Vinegar ... next thing u know ... "our" bathroom is going to become " my " kitchen ..lol


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never thought of grapeseed oil .. i hate the lines around my eyes and i'm still so young. thx . I'll pick up some grapeseed oil next time i'm @ the grocery store.
now my b/f realli gonna think i'm weird cuz i have 1 bottle of olive oil in the kitchen and one in the bathroom. And Apple Cider Vinegar ... next thing u know ... "our" bathroom is going to become " my " kitchen ..lol




i too have 2 "kitchens"Yeah grapeseed oil i awesome.


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *redspiralz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As you know I am a licensed Esthetician, so I got out my books and did a little research for you guys!From Miladyâ€™s Skin Care &amp; Cosmetic Ingredients Dictionary, Second Edition: (2001)

Petrolatum (petroleum jelly, Vaseline) - softens and smoothes the skin. It forms a film on the skinâ€™s surface, preventing moisture loss due to evaporation and protecting against irritation. Its disadvantages lie in the difficulty of effectively and properly removing it from the skin. Studies conducted in 1992 indicate that petrolatum accelerates the recovery of skin surface lipids. It was also indicated that petrolatum neither forms nor acts as an impermeable membrane. Rather it permeates throughout the corneum layer, allowing normal barrier recovery despite its occlusive properties. Petrolatum imparts a greasier feeling than other emollients and also has the potential for clogging pores and causing comedogenicity. It is a purified mixture of semisolid hydrocarbons from petroleum. Although it can cause skin rashes, petrolatum is nontoxic to the skin when properly purified and of high grade.

Stearic Acid:

An emulsifier and thickening agent found in many vegetable fats. Steraic acid is the main ingredient in making bar soaps and lubricants, it occurs naturally in butter acids, tallow, cascarilla bark, and other animal fats and oils, Stearic acid may cause allergic reactions in people with somewhat sensitive skin and is considered somewhat comedogenic.

I've found written info on 100% petroleum jelly /[email protected] to be quite conflicting. Therefore, i'm gonna have to go with what I've seen over the years. This is an age old secret in my family and no one has ever had a problem. I've tried it for several weeks and I'm quite happy!


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *sarahlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi everybody...i just spent 45 minutes reading thru this entire thread, and, this being my first visit to this site, i had to join because this is so interesting.
question: does this regiment seem to reduce pre-existing wrinkles in any way? i'm 26, and unfortunately, i am already noticing wrinkles (and am freaking out). i've been using dove forever as a body cleanser, so tonight i washed my face with it, and have the vaseline on now



.

i'm just worried it's too late for the wrinkles i already have! any words of hope or advice?

Hi and welcome to mut! As for fine lines, I am 41 and have been using the vaseline for about a week. My wrinkles are still there, but you being only 26 your skin should have alot more collagen and elasitcity left. So, if you just start and continue a good skin care regimen you should be able to, at the very least, maintain your skin as it is now. So far, it's making my skin very soft, but not really reducing wrinkles. Even if it never does, after 4-6 weeks or whatever, I am liking the softness of my skin.


----------



## xxmonjovixx

may be yeah


----------



## sarahlynn

thanks for all the feedback and welcoming remarks! sorry, i should have said "fine lines" instead of "wrinkles"...(gotta get the proper lingo going!) i am on my way to the store for some grapeseed oil right now. oh, and i woke up on day one of the vaseline challege with my skin feeling great. this is so exciting! thanks again!


----------



## katrosier

Wow this thread has really grown since I last looked in here! I'm glad almost everyone is getting great results . As for me I'm still vaselining(lol new word) away and still very happy with results. ESPECIALLY on my burnt eyelashes. I had almost given up hope seeing as it happened over a year ago but they are DEF growing longer and thicker. I stopped with the castor oil about 2 nights after I started because it was really drying out my eyelids and making them flake. I would love to be able to combine the 2 to see if they work even better together. Anyone have tips on how to use castor oil on lashes without getting it all over my lids?


----------



## beautynista

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone have tips on how to use castor oil on lashes without getting it all over my lids? I sometimes use a mascara wand (clean and disinfected) and dip it into the castor oil (remove excess oil) then apply it like a mascara. The other thing I do is pour very little into the lid (the bottle's lid) and dip my finger into the oil and gently apply it to my lashes. With both methods I don't get any oil on my lids. HTH


----------



## ms_china

i have used vaseline occasionally when I have had really dry skin (like today) and it has always worked great. I just don't like the initial feeling of greasiness.


----------



## audrey

Ladies,

Thank you very much for this thread. I started using Vaseline two weeks ago and I like the results. Yes, the initial greasiness is not pleasant, but I think its worth it. The strangest thing is that I no longer need to blot my T-zone during the day.


----------



## jessimau

I finally restarted the "Vaseline challenge" because I was talked into buying a new night cream and all it's done is leave my face mildly irritated. I have to go return it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since I knew that might happen, I brought the Vaseline with me for Thanksgiving at my parents' place where it's much drier than where I live. I've only used it for 2 nights now, but the MONSTER blemish I was getting on my cheek has started shrinking! (The BHA only got it to stop growing). My face feels soft &amp; moisturized, even yesterday when I didn't wash my face after getting up. I walked around all day with the remnants of vaseline on my face &amp; didn't feel greasy at all, just comfortable. I'm so glad I started reading this thread!

Sarahlynn, if your face is dehydrated, that could be a reason for seeing fine lines. I'm 26 also and I just have them around my eyes, but my skin tends to be dehydrated. I may have to try the grapeseed oil though!


----------



## dalo3et

I'm still using the Vaseline at night very light coat and it's still working fantastically well for me.

I started putting my moisturizer under the vaseline to make sure I'm not just masking my vase to look and feel soft but treating it as well.

It's working so good for me and my make up is still going on very smoothly and my skin feels so good. My husband can't stop putting his hand on my check and I love it!


----------



## sushi-gal

never thought to use it for face, but it may worth to try, although I don't want my hair and pillow get greasy.


----------



## katrosier

Just pin your hair back. As for the pillowcase it will wash off dont worry .


----------



## Mouna

would if be a good idea if i use it every night instead of my retin a gel u reckon because my face is so irrated and pimples everywhere


----------



## CzarnyElf

I wish vaseline worked for me,unfortunatly i broke out after couple of uses,i tried this kind for babies,maybe I should try orginal one,ehhh my skin is just too sensitive.

Glad it works for most of You Guys


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish vaseline worked for me,unfortunatly i broke out after couple of uses,i tried this kind for babies,maybe I should try orginal one,ehhh my skin is just too sensitive.Glad it works for most of You Guys





Yes, try the origninal, it has no additives.


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish vaseline worked for me,unfortunatly i broke out after couple of uses,i tried this kind for babies,maybe I should try orginal one,ehhh my skin is just too sensitive.Glad it works for most of You Guys





Same here






Originally Posted by *Mouna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif would if be a good idea if i use it every night instead of my retin a gel u reckon because my face is so irrated and pimples everywhere I personally won't use it if I have active pimple.
Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, try the origninal, it has no additives. Which one is the original one?I used this one






Or Maybe this one?


----------



## AngelaGM

I would be afraid it would make my face break out as well.


----------



## evilprincess

I wish i would have read this entire thread. I went to a health store and got some emu oil and did see the grape seed oil there. grrrr. anyway. I also stopped and picked up some vaseline from the store as well.


----------



## Bea

OK, I decided to try this since my skin is acting all crazy from the pre-exam stress. I have been getting both dry, flaky patches as well as pimples. ugh....I cleansed, did an aspirin mask, moisturised witha little bit of Dr Hauschka rose cream and then vaseline. I put on onlt a little and mixed it with some water. I figured it would seal in the moisture in my skin and from the cream. This morning I had high expectations, considering all the raves this has been getting, and I was not dissapointed!! My skin feels more comfortable than it has been in weeks, dry patches and red marks have improved AND my new pimple has shrunk and doesn't feel like it is going to get worse. Hmmm, there is def something about this stuff!!!!!



It's eh...rocking my world today


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, I decided to try this since my skin is acting all crazy from the pre-exam stress. I have been getting both dry, flaky patches as well as pimples. ugh....I cleansed, did an aspirin mask, moisturised witha little bit of Dr Hauschka rose cream and then vaseline. I put on onlt a little and mixed it with some water. I figured it would seal in the moisture in my skin and from the cream. This morning I had high expectations, considering all the raves this has been getting, and I was not dissapointed!! My skin feels more comfortable than it has been in weeks, dry patches and red marks have improved AND my new pimple has shrunk and doesn't feel like it is going to get worse. Hmmm, there is def something about this stuff!!!!!



It's eh...rocking my world today



glad it worked for u


----------



## Saloni

Vasline actually works i agree it takes of pimples and it is one of the friendly products that everyone can actually rely on ....


----------



## LVA

I'm so glad i started using Vaseline again. I 4got how harsh winter can be on my skin. My hands are soo dry right now, I'm gonna have to go buy some gloves 2morrow and slather my hands in some vaseline b4 i hit the pillows


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad i started using Vaseline again. I 4got how harsh winter can be on my skin. My hands are soo dry right now, I'm gonna have to go buy some gloves 2morrow and slather my hands in some vaseline b4 i hit the pillows




Dont forget your feet!


----------



## Bea

I'm still doing good with the vaseline. It soesn't get rid of all the dry patches, but I'm hoping it will eventually. I have no new break outs, less oil and it seems to be evening out my skin tone and redusing some redness (which is great considering I'm so pale). I even tried it under my make up the other day, and was just amased at the fact that it actually kept my skin less oily, made the make up stick and no touch up, not even a blot, all day!!!! Certainly glad I tried this. I think what has made me stay a bit dry in areas is the faact I'm also giving the Dove soap a go. Think that's too much for me. Anyone else still doing this?


----------



## x3kh

actully Vasaline is great for you skin.


----------



## linicolef

I finally grew some cahoonies and tried vaseline last night..

i washed my face, used a apple cider and water mix toner, after

it dried i put on some vaseline.. i was nervous because im getting photos

for xmas with my honey tomorrow.. but when i woke up, my face appeared

more full.. like the skin was plump and healthy, no new pimples and no dry patches, my dark leftover acne spots even seemed smoother and less visible..

i will do it again tonight. i dont wanna put it on in the mornings because i

have oily skin and working all day with vaseline seems odd.. anywho i use emu oil as a moisturizer in the mornings and i like that alot!

Thank you for the Posts! they are sooo helpful!





love, lins


----------



## bluestar

I've used Vaseline/Aquaphor a couple times a week (at night) for most of my adult life. My skin is good, wrinkle-wise, even though I used to tan. Nothing else makes my skin feel so good the next day. Be careful around the eye though- if you don't get it all off your eye makeup will slide around the next day!


----------



## Kuchen

There's some comprehensive information about Vaseline here, on the Beauty Brains. I don't know if anyone has mentioned this site here before, but it's brilliant! Scientists answering beauty questions about products, urban myths and claims by cosmetic companies.

Quote:
No material has been shown to be better at improving skin moisture levels. Quote:
*Is it safe? *After combing through the published medical evidence over at PubMed we could find no studies that linked petroleum jelly to any cancers whatsoever. If someone is claiming such a link, it is not being done by a reputable scientific research organization.


----------



## linicolef

If it is allowed to Post.. what is the website link to the beauty brains?

never mind.. im working and apparently being an idiot!! oopsy sorry! it on there.... beauty and brains is not me today!!!!! teehe


----------



## heyleila

Very interesting thread


----------



## usersassychick0

Wow there is soo many posts in this thread! I don't know where to start haha!


----------



## greeneyedangel

I tired this for 1 night and it made me break out. Won't be doing it again.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It could be great genes because its not staying out of the sun or using sunscreen. Personally I use Vaseline on my eyelids because they get dry and flaky sometimes but if itdidnt clog the pores around my eyes..why would it clog my pores anywhere else?
speerrituall1 thats really funny cuz they use Dove too! oh no ..what if it's Dove that's anti aging??

There is a reason for this. The skin around the eyes does not get oily like the rest of the face. So for oily people putting it around the eyes may be OK but I'm kind of afraid of all over for fear of clogging pores and breaking out.

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm still doing good with the vaseline. It soesn't get rid of all the dry patches, but I'm hoping it will eventually. I have no new break outs, less oil and it seems to be evening out my skin tone and redusing some redness (which is great considering I'm so pale). I even tried it under my make up the other day, and was just amased at the fact that it actually kept my skin less oily, made the make up stick and no touch up, not even a blot, all day!!!! Certainly glad I tried this. I think what has made me stay a bit dry in areas is the faact I'm also giving the Dove soap a go. Think that's too much for me. Anyone else still doing this? What were you using before the dove as a cleanser?


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by katrosier

It could be great genes because its not staying out of the sun or using sunscreen. Personally I use Vaseline on my eyelids because they get dry and flaky sometimes but if itdidnt clog the pores around my eyes..why would it clog my pores anywhere else?

*speerrituall1 thats really funny cuz they use Dove too! oh no ..what if it's Dove that's anti aging??*

It's my belief that Dove, which is soap free, has the proper ph level, the ingredients more closely match our natural chemistry and are easily absorbed by the body. Therefore, it is compatible for most everyone.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *evilprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish i would have read this entire thread. I went to a health store and got some emu oil and did see the grape seed oil there. grrrr. anyway. I also stopped and picked up some vaseline from the store as well. Don't be mad you got the emu, it is great for the skin, even oily skin. It is one of the most penetrating oils there is and doesn't clog pores. I use emu, grapeseed, jojoba, or squalane oil on my face and around my eyes. For the face part I add some Lavender essential oil to the base oil and it works wonders on blemishes and just makes my skin look better than it ever has. I am 50 and have tried almost everythng in the book.


----------



## dlwt2003

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't be mad you got the emu, it is great for the skin, even oily skin. It is one of the most penetrating oils there is and doesn't clog pores. I use emu, grapeseed, jojoba, or squalane oil on my face and around my eyes. For the face part I add some Lavender essential oil to the base oil and it works wonders on blemishes and just makes my skin look better than it ever has. I am 50 and have tried almost everythng in the book. Calico where you getting your squalane oil, I need more and the local place doesnt have it nor does the place I used to get it online.


----------



## missnadia

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dove, which is soap free, has the proper ph level That's exactly what my dermatologist told me..... But being stubborn as I am I always use the Neutrogena pump acne soap.


----------



## Bea

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is a reason for this. The skin around the eyes does not get oily like the rest of the face. So for oily people putting it around the eyes may be OK but I'm kind of afraid of all over for fear of clogging pores and breaking out.

What were you using before the dove as a cleanser?

I just used the Dove soap. Should I have used something first?


----------



## mossaenda

ok i'm joining in



I had used Vaseline strictly on my feet and elbows...but last night after my usual routine i put on a thin coat of Aquaphor on my face, chest and arms. This morning i woke up to very soft skin and it was kind of plumped up, not swollen, very nice effect.

I have combination skin and get the ocasional pimple/bump on the chin area plus i'm prone to scarring and discolorations, but Ã­'m curious to see if this is going to do me any good or if it is going to clog my pores.

So far, what i didn't like is the oily/sticky feel UGH! but i'll put up with it if it proves to be beneficial.


----------



## geebers

I ran out of my vaseline so I switched to A and D ointment. I have to say - the AD is LESS greasy. I think though it may be irritating my skin as it has been red lately. I switched to using it in the day only under makeup - and MUCH better. I like the consistency better. I think in the end, my favorite treatment is Aquaphor.


----------



## alice_alice

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just used the Dove soap. Should I have used something first? Bea u can use dove bar on its own as a cleanser but it can be a little drying. 
ps. Hugh Laurie is hot.............


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just used the Dove soap. Should I have used something first? I was asking what cleanser you used prior to trying the dove, or what was your usual cleanser or soap? Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Amandine

Holy cow. What an interesting thread. I used to get a lot of grief for using petroleum jelly as an eye creme and to rub on spots that were super dry and flakey.

Recently I've gone back to it and am amazed at how much better it works in comparison to all my expensive fancy cremes and gels.


----------



## Gvieve

This time of year more than any I'm slathing Vaseline on knees, elbows, feet, shoulders, everywhere. Makes an incredible difference for the better.


----------



## Bea

Originally Posted by *alice_alice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bea u can use dove bar on its own as a cleanser but it can be a little drying. 
ps. Hugh Laurie is hot.............






Thanks! I love Hugh



He is the perfect man!

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was asking what cleanser you used prior to trying the dove, or what was your usual cleanser or soap? Sorry for the confusion. Oh. Cool. I have a selection of cleansers, but mostly I use this vaseline Intensive Mousse thing, dermalogica daily microfolient and now the Dove bar.


----------



## katrosier

I'm back! And I'm still loving the vaseline. EVERYONE is commenting on how good my skin looks and how dark my lashes are. Now I get the whole good for your skin thing but why its helping my eyelashes is a mystery thats driving me insane!


----------



## desi_dee

i love vaseline also. i use it on my face when the weather gets cold. i also use it on my body for my ashy legs and arms.


----------



## ahyee

This is interesting!!! I subbing!!

Vaseline?? Mb we shud try it out for a week and see if it makes a difference!

lol i know this is beside the point...

in some parts of America I heard that u can get lavae growing under ur skin, a trick to get it out is to smear vaseline over the wiggling bug under ur skin, and it will surface out of ur skin for air... then u kill it

wow vaseline company must be rich cos of us

u cant really use vaseline as a day moisturiser can u?? u wud look oily

ahhh im going to try using it tonight, how do u sleep though?? wudnt ur face be too oily??


----------



## sheil2009

Vaseline does not have spf and therefore is not antiaging. Unless a topical treatment has spf, it cannot affect wrinkles (cause by muscle movement) because it cannot penetrate deep enough


----------



## catNloco2

*Ok, you guys have totally convinced me! Day 1 of the Vaseline challenge begins. I will try the Vaseline first and see what happens then switch to Aquafor if the Vaseline doesn't work.*

*I have combination skin. My skin has some red spots in the cheek area and I get a few pimples every now and then, mainly during my period. I am using a combination of two cleansers right now and it is working terrificly. I use Cetaphil in the morning and Seabreeze at night. Seabreeze has really cleared up my skin. Anyone else use it?*


----------



## smurfette

i use vaseline too but never on the face and yet my skin is smooth and wrinkle free!

im not as convinced that its vaseline that keeps the skin wrinkle-free!


----------



## sheil2009

Originally Posted by *smurfette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use vaseline too but never on the face and yet my skin is smooth and wrinkle free!im not as convinced that its vaseline that keeps the skin wrinkle-free!

vaseline CANNOT keep someone from aging b/c it cannot penetrate deep enough to relax the muscle. Only something with spf can prevent aging because it keeps out the UV rays that do penetrate deal enough to create wrinkle. This is just a fact, and you can't make yourself believe vaseline is anti-aging (though it does moke skin very soft)


----------



## catNloco2

I am pretty impressed so far! I woke up this morning and my red spots looked lighter and my skin was very smooth. I didn't have many problems with the greasiness at all because I put on a thin layer while my face was still damp. It worked great!


----------



## Amandine

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm back! And I'm still loving the vaseline. EVERYONE is commenting on how good my skin looks and how dark my lashes are. Now I get the whole good for your skin thing but why its helping my eyelashes is a mystery thats driving me insane! IMO, I think its creating a barrier layer on your lashes that is protecting them from drying external elements. Its also trapping in whatever natural oils your lashes already have.

Also, I disagree with the comments about how Vaseline cannot be anti-aging because it does not relax the muscles or contain SPF. The main idea behind this thread is prevention, not damage reversal. Wrinkles are not just caused by sun exposure, but elemental exposure in general. And by creating a barrier layer to keep the elements out and natural moisture in, you are retaining the skin's suppleness and elasticity. (Things that wrinkle creme are trying to rebuild) That is a factor in what keeps skin looking young. Obviously it is not the only factor, but it does give validity to what these ladies are saying.

Rather then trying to rebuild their skin and reverse damage, they are trying to prevent/minimize the damage before it starts.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *Amandine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMO, I think its creating a barrier layer on your lashes that is protecting them from drying external elements. Its also trapping in whatever natural oils your lashes already have.
Also, I disagree with the comments about how Vaseline cannot be anti-aging because it does not relax the muscles or contain SPF. The main idea behind this thread is prevention, not damage reversal. Wrinkles are not just caused by sun exposure, but elemental exposure in general. And by creating a barrier layer to keep the elements out and natural moisture in, you are retaining the skin's suppleness and elasticity. (Things that wrinkle creme are trying to rebuild) That is a factor in what keeps skin looking young. Obviously it is not the only factor, but it does give validity to what these ladies are saying.

Rather then trying to rebuild their skin and reverse damage, they are trying to prevent/minimize the damage before it starts.

*nods* Thats what Im doing . I'm only 23 so I dont have any wrinkles yet , I'm just using it to prevent wrinkling , although to be honest in my family we're more saggers than wrinkles , but I dont know how to prevent sagging so lol


----------



## Amandine

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *nods* Thats what Im doing . I'm only 23 so I dont have any wrinkles yet , I'm just using it to prevent wrinkling , although to be honest in my family we're more saggers than wrinkles , but I dont know how to prevent sagging so lol That makes total sense. I'm 25 and have become obsessed with skin care. It just cooks my bacon when someone assumes that anti-aging equals getting rid of wrinkles. There are actually SEVEN major signs of aging. Wrinkles is one thing, but decreases in firmness and elasticity (hence the sagging) are other important factors to consider.
I'm so glad that you started this thread because its very interesting to read. Its also reassuring to those of use who use vaseline on their face even though the outside world calls us crazy for it.

And I think its great when women start protecting their skin at an early age. The best treatment is prevention.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *Amandine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That makes total sense. I'm 25 and have become obsessed with skin care. It just cooks my bacon when someone assumes that anti-aging equals getting rid of wrinkles. There are actually SEVEN major signs of aging. Wrinkles is one thing, but decreases in firmness and elasticity (hence the sagging) are other important factors to consider.
I'm so glad that you started this thread because its very interesting to read. Its also reassuring to those of use who use vaseline on their face even though the outside world calls us crazy for it.

And I think its great when women start protecting their skin at an early age. The best treatment is prevention.

Well whatever it is you're doing is working because your skin looks great!
Btw I love the name Amandine is it your real name?


----------



## remas

thanks

i WOULD try it...


----------



## sheil2009

Originally Posted by *Amandine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMO, I think its creating a barrier layer on your lashes that is protecting them from drying external elements. Its also trapping in whatever natural oils your lashes already have.
Also, I disagree with the comments about how Vaseline cannot be anti-aging because it does not relax the muscles or contain SPF. The main idea behind this thread is prevention, not damage reversal. Wrinkles are not just caused by sun exposure, but elemental exposure in general. And by creating a barrier layer to keep the elements out and natural moisture in, you are retaining the skin's suppleness and elasticity. (Things that wrinkle creme are trying to rebuild) That is a factor in what keeps skin looking young. Obviously it is not the only factor, but it does give validity to what these ladies are saying.

Rather then trying to rebuild their skin and reverse damage, they are trying to prevent/minimize the damage before it starts.

Okay, that makes sense, but any good well-formulated moisturiser could do the job just as well, if not better. Vaseline helps keep moisture in, but so does any good moisturiser, Continual use of both with have a positive effect. And keeping out environmental damage is no good if you aren't preventing sun damage as well. 
Besides, Vaseline looks greasy on the face if you fully cover it. Many moisturisers absorb faster and look less greasy.

Oh, and btw: wrinkle cremes may moisturise well and restore elasticity, but that doesn't get rid of wrinkles. Check out the lit on this, there is a ton of it.


----------



## Amandine

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well whatever it is you're doing is working because your skin looks great!
Btw I love the name Amandine is it your real name?

Aww. Thank you. And yes, Amandine is my real name.

Originally Posted by *sheil2009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, that makes sense, but any good well-formulated moisturiser could do the job just as well, if not better. Vaseline helps keep moisture in, but so does any good moisturiser, Continual use of both with have a positive effect. And keeping out environmental damage is no good if you aren't preventing sun damage as well. 
Besides, Vaseline looks greasy on the face if you fully cover it. Many moisturisers absorb faster and look less greasy.

Oh, and btw: wrinkle cremes may moisturise well and restore elasticity, but that doesn't get rid of wrinkles. Check out the lit on this, there is a ton of it.

Absolutely. Whether a product adds moisture or helps the skin retain it, the end result is pretty much the same. The key is finding the product that works best for you.
If the greasiness of the vasline is a deterent, you're right, tons of other products will do the same thing. But if you don't mind it, petroleum jelly is soooooooo much cheaper and will get the job done without adding additional ingredients that can potentially irritate the skin.

That's what I love so much about it. I could pay more for Elizabeth Arden's 8 hour creme, but it is largely petroleum jelly and has added colors and fragrances that I'd rather avoid if possible.

As for wrinkle cremes and getting rid of existing wrinkles, I really don't know anything about that. But if you post a link to what you were refering to, I'd love to read more about them. I'm fascinated by skin care so new reading material would make my day.



I read in Allure that the only way to truly remove wrinkles is cosmetic surgery. And even then, the results are only temporary. That's why I'm so obsessed with prevention.


----------



## hotturnip

I've been using vaseline as a moisturizer now for about a month and a half and I love it. I also use it as a makeup remover. What I usually do is completely smother my face with vaseline. Then I take a damp paper towel and wipe it all off. It takes off all of my makeup. Then I usually lightly rinse my face and there is still just enough vaseline left on my face to keep it soft and "moisturized" without it feeling greasy. Sometimes, if my skin feels dry still, I'll add just a pea size amount of vaseline to my face. I also exfoliate my skin every couple of days. My skin feels very even toned and soft. Even my forehead doesn't get oily by the end of the day, like it use to.

I have acne prone, combination skin. I can honestly say that it hasn't caused my skin to breakout any more than it normally does. As far as the greasiness goes, I noticed that if I use just a pea size amount of vaseline mixed in with some water, my face doesn't really feel greasy. Also my t-zone doesn't get oily like it normally does. I will definitely continue using the vaseline at least through winter.

I started using vaseline when I ran out of my eye gel and I remembered a friend of mine's mother use to use vaseline as an eye gel and she looked 15-20 years younger than her age. Then I told a friend of mine that I was using vaseline as an eye gel and she informed me that Christina Aguilera uses it as an all over makeup remover. (not sure if this is true but anyways) Also Marilyn Monroe use to use vaseline as a moisturizer. (this is definitely true) That got me really curious and so I did a search on the internet and found this thread which has been very informative. Thanks for all of the advice on this thread.


----------



## AquaBlu

I used to use Vaseline all the time during my early teen years and had no problems with breakouts, and my skin looked smooth and glowy. I think this thread has inspired me to try it out again.


----------



## angellove

ive been using vaseline for about a mmonth.. it`s really great.... sometimes, when i feel that vaseline isn`t enough, i put moisturisers underneth than layer on vaseline.. it helps lock in the moisturiser....


----------



## azul11

I used to use vaseline and cocoa butter at night. My skin was even and had a glow not greasy at all.


----------



## TinaBelle

I've been using it on my hands lately and find it to be better than anything else for the dryness and cracking I get during the winter. As for facial use, I think it's probably safe because I have to be really careful about not touching my face when I've used other hand creams (on my hands) but the with Vaseline it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## AquaBlu

Ive been using the Vaseline over my moisturizer since I last posted, and its been working great. My skin looks so radient and poreless, Ive been getting compliments on my nice clear skin!


----------



## tristen88

DONT USE VASALINE IF YOU HAVE ACNE PRONE SKIN OILY SKIN ECT..... IT WILL MAKE U BREAK OUT CUZ IT IS GOOP!! vasaline is great if u have got dry skin tho... everone is different so no tellin how would work for you but many thing are wat influence u skin. eating healthy exfoliating moisturizing NOT SMOKING...ect...

TIP......... vasaline is great for calus things you get on u feel or ashy feet for black/ darker toned people n some lighter ashy people ha ha.... for calus do that pumic (spelling?) over callus in SHOWER is key cuz it softens tha skin to rub it off. n then put on vasaline n socks to keep crap from stickin to u n keep it on u feet....

for ashiness n dry skin u can do tha same thing wit tha socks.... also try addin it wit some lotion to put on elbows ect. so its not so greasy....


----------



## linicolef

ok I have very acne prone and oily skin... and vaseline still works wonders.

It does not make me break out, in fact it seems to heal any marks i have even

quicker.. goop or not, give it a try..like you said, everyone is different, but on this thread, about every one who uses vaseline on their acne prone skin does not break out more from it.. just a little note.


----------



## krazykid90

The first day I put on vasaline I noticed a few new pimples on my forehead (I have combo-skin). I decided to tough it out for a bit longer. The next day I had a few pimples on my chin. Finally today I looked in the mirror and the pimples are going away and no new ones! I honestly feel that I got those pimples from stress, not from the vaseline. I'm going to try it out a bit longer, but I really don't link the vaseline for making me have pimples, but rather for getting rid of them in only two days!

I've also used vasaline on my hand for about a year now. Last year I got frost bite on my hands, and they were very dry and discolored for awhile after that. The vasaline really helped to keep my hands from getting cracked and dry.


----------



## katrosier

I'm glad its working for you too KrazyKid


----------



## joeysauce

hi, i'm new to the site, just searching on yahoo what i should be putting on my face...i'm 17, i've been visiting the dermatologist for a few months. my acne isn't THAT bad, but i have a habit of overmedicating and having to go back for visits often. i can't really show my face in school right now, i'm very embarrassed. people dont recognize me like this and i just cant do it, im so embarrassed. how am i supposed to get my ex-girlfriennd back like this, especially when she has feelings for some other guy who has no acne what-so-ever? right now, i dont really have any pimples. it's weird...my cheeks are kinda dried up and i have like hard scabby kinda areas and peeling areas on my face. and this isnt the first time though, and i think all i did that time was just stop using my medication and use regular face washes. i've been using Finacea for a few weeks now, and yesterday, realized that theres a few things i shouldnt have been doing to help my face. i stopped using Finacea last night, since I was only supposed to use it every other night before bed, and believe me, i used it alot more than that. but the problem is like now...my cheeks are really blotchy and red. and in areas where pimples were, im left with red marks. i'm not positive on what you would call these red marks, but i think they're blemishes...they wont go away, its been like 2 days and i dont know what to put on them. they're like little dried up red areas. when my face gets dried up, they're kinda like peely and a LITTLE rough. but if i were to wash or put something on them, they're just very smooth, yet still red. i dont know what to do. the acne has all dried up and now left like dark circles. i'm suffering and crying over all of this. i just took vaseline off my face after about an hour. i dont really see any results. i tried SO many different things and i just dont know what to do. i mainly want to get rid of the red marks. please tell me what to use/do. my dermatologist closes at 1 today so i can't make it there. i'm very upset, and concerned, i dont even want to leave my house tonight. someone, please help me. i have a HUGE bottle of water that i keep filling up. i just need to get rid of these "blemishes" or scars or whatever they are. please help me.

also, should i just stick this out and continue to use noxema like face creams and put on sea breeze after? and what would keep noxema on my face and going to sleep for a few hours do? anything? and is putting sea breeze on my face with cheap toilet paper a bad thing? (im all out of cotton balls lol) &gt;&lt;


----------



## mossaenda

Originally Posted by *joeysauce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi, i'm new to the site, just searching on yahoo what i should be putting on my face...i'm 17, i've been visiting the dermatologist for a few months. my acne isn't THAT bad, but i have a habit of overmedicating and having to go back for visits often. i can't really show my face in school right now, i'm very embarrassed. people dont recognize me like this and i just cant do it, im so embarrassed. how am i supposed to get my ex-girlfriennd back like this, especially when she has feelings for some other guy who has no acne what-so-ever? right now, i dont really have any pimples. it's weird...my cheeks are kinda dried up and i have like hard scabby kinda areas and peeling areas on my face. and this isnt the first time though, and i think all i did that time was just stop using my medication and use regular face washes. i've been using Finacea for a few weeks now, and yesterday, realized that theres a few things i shouldnt have been doing to help my face. i stopped using Finacea last night, since I was only supposed to use it every other night before bed, and believe me, i used it alot more than that. but the problem is like now...my cheeks are really blotchy and red. and in areas where pimples were, im left with red marks. i'm not positive on what you would call these red marks, but i think they're blemishes...they wont go away, its been like 2 days and i dont know what to put on them. they're like little dried up red areas. when my face gets dried up, they're kinda like peely and a LITTLE rough. but if i were to wash or put something on them, they're just very smooth, yet still red. i dont know what to do. the acne has all dried up and now left like dark circles. i'm suffering and crying over all of this. i just took vaseline off my face after about an hour. i dont really see any results. i tried SO many different things and i just dont know what to do. i mainly want to get rid of the red marks. please tell me what to use/do. my dermatologist closes at 1 today so i can't make it there. i'm very upset, and concerned, i dont even want to leave my house tonight. someone, please help me. i have a HUGE bottle of water that i keep filling up. i just need to get rid of these "blemishes" or scars or whatever they are. please help me.
also, should i just stick this out and continue to use noxema like face creams and put on sea breeze after? and what would keep noxema on my face and going to sleep for a few hours do? anything? and is putting sea breeze on my face with cheap toilet paper a bad thing? (im all out of cotton balls lol) &gt;&lt;

You might be having a bad reaction to some medication or maybe your skin is irritated by too much products. I advise you to get to your dermatologist even if it subsides a little, your doctor should see it. In the mean time, i know is difficult but the best course of action might be to do nothing..don't put on the medication or make up or anything else. Try to just clean it with a gentle cleanser like Cetaphil and do not put anything else on it, as it might make the skin even more irritated. Please don't despair, try and calme down..remeber that whatever you have stress will make it worse.


----------



## TinaBelle

Ditto to Mossaenda's reply. I suggest Paula Begoun's Cosmetics Cop website for additional info on choosing products which will not aggravate the acne. The only thing I totally disagree with dermatologists is that diet is a strong factor. Avoid sugar, dairy fat (ice cream, butter, etc) pastries made with white flour and sugar. Eat your veggies; get plenty of sleep and make sure your pillow case and towels you use are washed with HOT water or ironed before you use them. Change them at least every other day. Stop worrying and take action and relax. Get plenty of exercise and find passtimes that are healthy, purposeful and enjoyable.

P.S. Also keep your phone and hands away from your face.


----------



## christineab

1. vaseline can do something for dry skin.

2. the texture of the skin was decided when we were born. that is why some people have really good skin but most of us have normal.

personally i would not use it as age care products


----------



## joeysauce

i can't handle this. i'm crying again. my mom's yelling at me. my dad's yelling at me. this isn't normal. there's no acne on my face. my dermatologist isn't open tomorrow, and i have to get lucky to get an opening at another one. i don't know what to do. my mom is gonna go out and buy me something, what should she buy? a blemish product? oil of olay? noxema? cetaphil? aloe vera? what am i supposed to do? i cant even go to a party with all my friends right now. it's not pimples or acne, it's all red, dry, peeling skin. what do i do? /cry

i just want a dermatologist to see it right now and tell me what to do and what not to do. that would be perfect. &gt;&lt;


----------



## Mouna

wash ur face with cold water NOT HOT and cetaphil and moisture at night b4 sleeping with vaseline see if it works dont worry man who doesnt like it can f*ck off its not in ur hands if it was in our hands we would all have clear skin but wat can we do man put tinted moisture if u have to


----------



## vodkastars

Interesting info.


----------



## AquaBlu

Originally Posted by *joeysauce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can't handle this. i'm crying again. my mom's yelling at me. my dad's yelling at me. this isn't normal. there's no acne on my face. my dermatologist isn't open tomorrow, and i have to get lucky to get an opening at another one. i don't know what to do. my mom is gonna go out and buy me something, what should she buy? a blemish product? oil of olay? noxema? cetaphil? aloe vera? what am i supposed to do? i cant even go to a party with all my friends right now. it's not pimples or acne, it's all red, dry, peeling skin. what do i do? /cry
i just want a dermatologist to see it right now and tell me what to do and what not to do. that would be perfect. &gt;&lt;

It sounds like you have irritated your skin terribly with something. I would just rinse with cool water and apply jojoba or emu oil. Dont put a bunch of stuff on your face until you can get a derm appointment.


----------



## jenny_p

Cool! maybe i should try it out then...vaseline eh..


----------



## statickitten

This thread is what got me to register to post in the forums. Otherwise I'm a lurker. I did this the other night, and the next day I broke out in a rash. I'm not sure if it was the vaseline or not, I think it may have been the facial wash I was using. But, I think that I will switch soaps, and try this again. I will post my results. But I will make note that when I put the vaseline on, I did have a blemish, that had gone down significantly the next day.


----------



## monniej

ladies fyi, in the january issue of essence patti labelle says that her one staple makeup remover is vaseline! patti is 62 and fab-u-lous! just thought i'd share!


----------



## wendy29

OMG I am In Love With Vaseline!!

I recently got a ficial and got a REALLY BAD BAD reaction. My face got Itchy, Blotch, Red, bumpy (every time i touch my face, it felt like i am rubbing sand)

I still have the symptoms (i got my facial on 12th and the symptoms broke out on Sat. this is wednesday 17th.)

So I was looking for some ways to calm it down and make it heal faster but i didn't want to use any chemical on my face.. I was afraid to make it worse.

So I've done some researching(this is how i found out this forum) and I thougt, vaseline is good for chipped lips, burns and..basically it heals whatever the problem is..

So its been 3 days that i use Vaseline on my face, and i use HQ Mint Mask everynite for 3 days..

the redness is gone, its not itchy anymore, i still have tiny bumps on my face but it looks WAY BETTER....

So If you are not sure about vaseline, or you don't want to use it every nite, try when you have bad reaction on your face.. it will help.


----------



## empericalbeauty

In cosmopolitan issue of february they showed this really gorgeous woman and guess what her secret was? a thin layer of vaseline each night before bed..wierd. she was GLOWING! ultra beautiful.

I started using aloevera as a moisturizer and then last night i added vaseline. i woke up to a visibly softer skin.

FYI: Aloevera is the best moisturizer and it makes your skin loook less dull. I use one that is infused with hempseed oil made by aloe-Ha. sold at biglots.


----------



## kristiex0

i wash my face with daily facials for oily skin, and then apply witch hazel.. and i've been using vaseline as a moisturizer .. and my skin has gotten soo smooth.


----------



## lynnda

Well I have spent almost an hour browsing this HUGE thread and I am going to Wal-Mart tomorrow for some Vaseline..........I will keep you all posted!


----------



## dentaldee

I just started using vaseline at night for 3 nights now......b/c I saw it in cosmo too.......and I must say I like it.

my skin was flaky in spots b/c of the winter, but that's gone. my oil t zone is gone, the oil stayed away all day today!! and my make up stayed on better too. my skin feels very soft..........I check in later to let you know if any of the discouloration goes away!!


----------



## annicken

i would NEVER put vaselin in my face, it makes youre hair gro faster, and if you put it under youre eyes or on youre lips where the skin is to thin, it it to fat and it will make youre skin sweat(!?) and the vaseline then goes into youre pores, and lie there and rotten. if you have these white little zit alike things under youre eyes, then you have got it because you use normal face cream or something even fater under youre eyes.

ok


----------



## katrosier

Annicken .. where did you get this info from? I'm just curious as I haven't had any problems with vaseline?


----------



## annicken

i got it from a nu skin class thing.. but i asked a skin care expert, and she confirmed it, she did not know if the hair growing was correct.. but i used to put vaseline on my eye brows, and it maked them grow faster..


----------



## sheil2009

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FYI: Aloevera is the best moisturizer and it makes your skin loook less dull. I use one that is infused with hempseed oil made by aloe-Ha. sold at biglots. Actually that is not true. The best moisturizers are petrolatum, lanolin, mineral oil, and dimethicone (a silicone). For max moisture benefits on your body a combo of these are a great ideal

Quote:
i would NEVER put vaselin in my face, it makes youre hair gro faster, and if you put it under youre eyes or on youre lips where the skin is to thin, it it to fat and it will make youre skin sweat(!?) and the vaseline then goes into youre pores, and lie there and rotten. if you have these white little zit alike things under youre eyes, then you have got it because you use normal face cream or something even fater under youre eyes. 
ok

Umm okay. I dunno who told you all of this but (1) No prodcut has ever been shown to increase/decrease hairgrowth, though Vaniqua can slow it. Vaseline does not make hair grow faster, that is a myth. If you believe it, fine, but just know it has never been proven in a scientific study or otherwise. It can make hair appear more dense...but thats about it. And normal face cream is fine for undereye use...most of the time fancy eye creams have the same ingredients anyway. I don't know where you got the idea the undereye area cannot absorb vaseline or other fatty waxes (nothing is as moisturizing as petrolatum, or Vaseline) because it definitely can.


----------



## annicken

ok the hair thing is ok, i belibe you.

but when youre laken about the under eye area

if you put too much eye cream there youre eyes will svallen.

if you put normal face moisture under there, its to fat for the thin skin under you're eyes and it will make youre pores open and the cream will go inn to youre skin, and it cant get out again, please strech out the skin under youre eyes and check, it makes those tiny spot a like things. i dunno whats its called in english.

if this isnt true, i need something more than that and i belive you, but rigth now i belive in my teacher..




my english is to bad, laken- talking, belibe- belive..






haha


----------



## sheil2009

Originally Posted by *annicken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok the hair thing is ok, i belibe you.
but when youre laken about the under eye area

if you put too much eye cream there youre eyes will svallen.

if you put normal face moisture under there, its to fat for the thin skin under you're eyes and it will make youre pores open and the cream will go inn to youre skin, and it cant get out again, please strech out the skin under youre eyes and check, it makes those tiny spot a like things. i dunno whats its called in english.

if this isnt true, i need something more than that and i belive you, but rigth now i belive in my teacher..




my english is to bad, laken- talking, belibe- belive..






haha





Okay, i am looking for a link right now, but for now (1) pores do no open. They can expand due to heat, but large pores are due to whats in them, and while one can make them appear smaller, you cannot shrink them. No cream will "open your pores." And in this link about moisturizers: http://www.emedicine.com/derm/topic506.htm, there is no mention of any of your claims, making me very skptical to believe them. It is true that too much rich product can cause milia or the white bumps (similar to whiteheads) you had, but that is if you are using too much and your skin is being smothered. However, a thin layer of vasaline, shea butter, Bag Balm, lanolin, mineral oil or dimethicone will be absorbed, there is no such thing as a "fat" molecule, and I had no luck finding any source proving any of your absorption claims.


----------



## annicken

Originally Posted by *sheil2009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, i am looking for a link right now, but for now (1) pores do no open. They can expand due to heat, but large pores are due to whats in them, and while one can make them appear smaller, you cannot shrink them. No cream will "open your pores." And in this link about moisturizers: eMedicine - Moisturizers : Article by Robert A Schwartz, MD, MPH, there is no mention of any of your claims, making me very skptical to believe them. It is true that too much rich product can cause milia or the white bumps (similar to whiteheads) you had, but that is if you are using too much and your skin is being smothered. However, a thin layer of vasaline, shea butter, Bag Balm, lanolin, mineral oil or dimethicone will be absorbed, there is no such thing as a "fat" molecule, and I had no luck finding any source proving any of your absorption claims. ok im sorry expand, i am norweegian, and don't speak perfect english..! jeesim not saying that the cream opens youre pores!!!!!!!! im saying that it makes the skin sweat, and then youre pores open, !?!? and then the vaselin, or what ever you use, go into the pores.. what do you call a thin layer of vaselin? its like putting oil on youre face.. and again sorry im not saying the correct words, and i think its kinda rood to correct a norweegian girl on her use of words. i have many proofs in this, but all this in norweegian, but ill seach, and see. but if you dont belive me, and having this hard too belive me, fine.. (check out my education) if you want..

but i feel this is turning in to something bad.. and i think we should end the discussion now while the game is good..


----------



## jewele

Well you guys I have been using this for about two months now, and have had no problems at all. My eye area is moisturized andI have noticed a difference in my eyelashes too!!! For me this stuff is great, hasn't made me break out at all, and I am acne prone. So give it a try!!!


----------



## annicken

im glad it worked out for you





the discussion, is about whats right right to do (wrinkles,pores,time wise)

and i migth have learned wrong,hope not, eek dont wanna pay 4 nuttin..

well anyway, good 4 you and youre skin








and if you like to know, wear at least spf 15 all days all year, the sun is a wrinkle factor delux.. i just have to much information, and i need lo let it out sometimes



lol..


----------



## Sheikah

Ok I'm getting really curious about this. My face is very oily... not sure if I should try it. I wonder what is it that makes it work, since it's not absorbed by the skin, it's more like a barrier. I never would have imagined that putting a barrier on the skin would help it so much... hmmm but I have oily skin... I'll let you know when I use it. I probably will cuz I'm too curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheil2009

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I'm getting really curious about this. My face is very oily... not sure if I should try it. I wonder what is it that makes it work, since it's not absorbed by the skin, it's more like a barrier. I never would have imagined that putting a barrier on the skin would help it so much... hmmm but I have oily skin... I'll let you know when I use it. I probably will cuz I'm too curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that when I run I use a layer of vaseline on my skin to make a barrier to the wind so my skin doesn't get chapped, that is one way a barrier can help. And vaseline is absorbed into the skin...? It is listed in eMedicine as an emollient an most definitely absorbed


----------



## xxmonjovixx

goes into the pores and lie there and rotten???

oh my god

are you sure???


----------



## annicken

i think you should forget the whole thing..

and do whats best for you


----------



## katrosier

I doubt anything gets under your skin and lies there till it rots. I don't know why but Im pretty sure its biologically impossible. It just doesnt sound right somehow. I mean water gets into your pores and your skin contains water naturally ..how come it doesnt rot?


----------



## xxmonjovixx

yeah you're right


----------



## Gvieve

Annicken no worries. Your English is good. Hey, way better than my Norweigan lol



Anyway, you gave an opinion and information that I'm sure some will benefit from just like many will benefit from using Vaseline. It's all good.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In cosmopolitan issue of february they showed this really gorgeous woman and guess what her secret was? a thin layer of vaseline each night before bed..wierd. she was GLOWING! ultra beautiful.I started using aloevera as a moisturizer and then last night i added vaseline. i woke up to a visibly softer skin.

FYI: Aloevera is the best moisturizer and it makes your skin loook less dull. I use one that is infused with hempseed oil made by aloe-Ha. sold at biglots.

I have to check out my biglots, can you give me the name of the product? I too love both aloevera and hempseed oil. Both are great for the skin, both inside and out. Here is some info on aloe(I'm sure more than you wanted to know).

Excerpted from â€œAloe Vera, Myth or Medicine?â€ by Dr Peter Atherton

M.B.Ch.B., D.Obst. R.C.O.G., M.R.C.G.P. (Dr Peter Atherton is currently

a research Fellow at Oxford University studying the medicinal effects of

Aloe Vera, and author of â€œThe Essential Aloe Veraâ€.)

Many patients, after treatment with aloe for various skin problems,

commented that their skin quality had improved and felt softer and

smoother This is not surprising as Aloe Vera has been added to many

cosmetic products for many years because of its known rejuvenating

action.

It achieves this in several different ways. Firstly the

polysaccharides act as moisturizers, hydrating the skin. Secondly, aloe

is absorbed into the skin and stimulates the fibroblasts to replicate

themselves faster (10,11) and it is these cells that produce the

collagen and elastin fibers, so the skin becomes more elastic and less

wrinkled. Aloe also makes the surface of the skin smoother because of

its cohesive effect on the superficial flaking epidermal cells by

sticking them together. It also possesses the ability to interfere with

the enzyme that produces melanin deposits in the skin, preventing the

formation of 'liver spots', which tend to form in aging skin. If Aloe

Vera is applied regularly and for long enough it will often cause

established spots to disappear. The best demonstration of this effect

that I have ever seen was shown by Dr. Ivan Danhof, an American

physician who has worked with topical aloe products in the cosmetic

industry for 30 years. When testing new creams and lotions, being right

handed, he always applied the material with the fingers of his right

hand to the back of his left hand in order to test its texture, smell

and penetrability. He now declares that he has one old hand and one

young hand and indeed the comparison when he puts his hands together to

show the backs, side by side, is quite remarkable. One hand is the

typical hand of a seventy year old with thinning, wrinkled skin covered

in a variety of blemishes, whilst the other, his left hand, is clear and

smooth and looks 30 years younger.

Aloe Vera is an important source of:

1. Vitamins

It is rich in all vitamins excluding Vitamin D, especially the

antioxidant Vitamins A (beta-carotene), C and E and even contains a

trace of Vit. B12, one of the very few plant sources of this vitamin.

This is important for vegetarians and vegans.

2. Enzymes

Several different types of these biochemical catalysts when taken orally

aid digestion by breaking down fat and sugars. One in particular,

Bradykinase, helps to reduce excessive inflammation when applied to the

skin topically and therefore reduces pain, whereas others help digest

any dead tissues in wounds. Lipases and proteases which break down foods

and aid digestion are present.

3. Minerals

Calcium, Sodium Potassium, Manganese, Magnesium, Copper, Zinc, Chromium

and the anti-oxidant Selenium. Although minerals and trace elements are

only needed in very small quantities, they are essential for the proper

functioning of various enzyme systems in different metabolic pathways.

4. Sugars

These are derived from the mucilage layer of the plant which surrounds

the inner gel, and are known as mucopolysaccharides, which enhance the

immune system and help to detoxify. Aloe Vera contains both mono and

polysaccharides, but the most important are the long chain sugars

involving glucose and mannose or the gluco-mannans which I have already

referred to. These sugars are ingested whole from the gut, not broken

down like other sugars, and appear in the bloodstream in exactly the

same form. This process is known as pinocytosis. Once in the blood

stream they are able to exert their immuno-regulating effect. Some of

these polysaccharides are not absorbed but stick to certain cells lining

the gut and form a barrier preventing absorption of unwanted material so

helping to prevent a "leaking" gut syndrome. In topical preparations the

sugars are also the main moisturisers.

5. Anthraquinones

There are twelve of these Phenolic compounds which are found exclusively

in the plant sap. In small quantities, when they do not exert their

purgative effect, they aid absorption from the gastro-intestinal tract

and have anti-microbial and pain killing effects. In some commercial

health drinks, the anthraquinones are removed because of the fear of

producing abdominal pain or diarrhea, but I feel that they are actually

beneficial in small amounts. The important ones, Aloin and Emodin, act

as painkillers. They also function as anti-bacterials and anti-virals.

6. Lignin

This in itself is an inert substance but when included in topical

preparations it endows Aloe Vera with a singular penetrative effect so

the other ingredients are absorbed into the skin.

7. Saponins

These soapy substances form about 3% of the Aloe Vera gel and are

capable of cleansing, having antiseptic properties. These act powerfully

as anti-microbials against bacteria, viruses, fungi and yeasts.

8. Fatty Acids

Cholesterol, Campesterol, b. Sisosterol and Lupeol. These four plant

steroids are important anti-inflammatory agents.

9. Salicylic acid

An aspirin-like compound possessing anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial

properties.

10. Amino Acids

The body needs 22 amino acids â€“ the gel provides 20 of these. More

importantly, it provides 7 out of the 8 essential amino acids that the

body cannot synthesize.

I'll save hempseed info for another post.


----------



## tfigueroa

Vaseline Is Petro Based. So Im Guessing Her Skin Looks Good Partly To Keeping It Moisturized, But Everyones Skin Acts Differentit Also Could Be Due To Good Genes And Lifestyle . I Wouldnt Recommend It Because Petro Is Pore Clogging.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to check out my biglots, can you give me the name of the product? I too love both aloevera and hempseed oil. Both are great for the skin, both inside and out. Here is some info on aloe(I'm sure more than you wanted to know).

Excerpted from â€œAloe Vera, Myth or Medicine?â€ by Dr Peter Atherton

M.B.Ch.B., D.Obst. R.C.O.G., M.R.C.G.P. (Dr Peter Atherton is currently

a research Fellow at Oxford University studying the medicinal effects of

Aloe Vera, and author of â€œThe Essential Aloe Veraâ€.)

Many patients, after treatment with aloe for various skin problems,

commented that their skin quality had improved and felt softer and

smoother This is not surprising as Aloe Vera has been added to many

cosmetic products for many years because of its known rejuvenating

action.

It achieves this in several different ways. Firstly the

polysaccharides act as moisturizers, hydrating the skin. Secondly, aloe

is absorbed into the skin and stimulates the fibroblasts to replicate

themselves faster (10,11) and it is these cells that produce the

collagen and elastin fibers, so the skin becomes more elastic and less

wrinkled. Aloe also makes the surface of the skin smoother because of

its cohesive effect on the superficial flaking epidermal cells by

sticking them together. It also possesses the ability to interfere with

the enzyme that produces melanin deposits in the skin, preventing the

formation of 'liver spots', which tend to form in aging skin. If Aloe

Vera is applied regularly and for long enough it will often cause

established spots to disappear. The best demonstration of this effect

that I have ever seen was shown by Dr. Ivan Danhof, an American

physician who has worked with topical aloe products in the cosmetic

industry for 30 years. When testing new creams and lotions, being right

handed, he always applied the material with the fingers of his right

hand to the back of his left hand in order to test its texture, smell

and penetrability. He now declares that he has one old hand and one

young hand and indeed the comparison when he puts his hands together to

show the backs, side by side, is quite remarkable. One hand is the

typical hand of a seventy year old with thinning, wrinkled skin covered

in a variety of blemishes, whilst the other, his left hand, is clear and

smooth and looks 30 years younger.

Aloe Vera is an important source of:

1. Vitamins

It is rich in all vitamins excluding Vitamin D, especially the

antioxidant Vitamins A (beta-carotene), C and E and even contains a

trace of Vit. B12, one of the very few plant sources of this vitamin.

This is important for vegetarians and vegans.

2. Enzymes

Several different types of these biochemical catalysts when taken orally

aid digestion by breaking down fat and sugars. One in particular,

Bradykinase, helps to reduce excessive inflammation when applied to the

skin topically and therefore reduces pain, whereas others help digest

any dead tissues in wounds. Lipases and proteases which break down foods

and aid digestion are present.

3. Minerals

Calcium, Sodium Potassium, Manganese, Magnesium, Copper, Zinc, Chromium

and the anti-oxidant Selenium. Although minerals and trace elements are

only needed in very small quantities, they are essential for the proper

functioning of various enzyme systems in different metabolic pathways.

4. Sugars

These are derived from the mucilage layer of the plant which surrounds

the inner gel, and are known as mucopolysaccharides, which enhance the

immune system and help to detoxify. Aloe Vera contains both mono and

polysaccharides, but the most important are the long chain sugars

involving glucose and mannose or the gluco-mannans which I have already

referred to. These sugars are ingested whole from the gut, not broken

down like other sugars, and appear in the bloodstream in exactly the

same form. This process is known as pinocytosis. Once in the blood

stream they are able to exert their immuno-regulating effect. Some of

these polysaccharides are not absorbed but stick to certain cells lining

the gut and form a barrier preventing absorption of unwanted material so

helping to prevent a "leaking" gut syndrome. In topical preparations the

sugars are also the main moisturisers.

5. Anthraquinones

There are twelve of these Phenolic compounds which are found exclusively

in the plant sap. In small quantities, when they do not exert their

purgative effect, they aid absorption from the gastro-intestinal tract

and have anti-microbial and pain killing effects. In some commercial

health drinks, the anthraquinones are removed because of the fear of

producing abdominal pain or diarrhea, but I feel that they are actually

beneficial in small amounts. The important ones, Aloin and Emodin, act

as painkillers. They also function as anti-bacterials and anti-virals.

6. Lignin

This in itself is an inert substance but when included in topical

preparations it endows Aloe Vera with a singular penetrative effect so

the other ingredients are absorbed into the skin.

7. Saponins

These soapy substances form about 3% of the Aloe Vera gel and are

capable of cleansing, having antiseptic properties. These act powerfully

as anti-microbials against bacteria, viruses, fungi and yeasts.

8. Fatty Acids

Cholesterol, Campesterol, b. Sisosterol and Lupeol. These four plant

steroids are important anti-inflammatory agents.

9. Salicylic acid

An aspirin-like compound possessing anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial

properties.

10. Amino Acids

The body needs 22 amino acids â€“ the gel provides 20 of these. More

importantly, it provides 7 out of the 8 essential amino acids that the

body cannot synthesize.

I'll save hempseed info for another post.

Ohh thanks for the info. i recently picked up some aloevera infused with tea tree oil. even my boyfriend (who i just got to start moisturizing) loves it, well mostly the tea tree but he still loves it.


----------



## Sheikah

Ok I finally decided myself to try it... I don't know if it's right but I put on my usual creams and then I slathered the vaseline. So now I'm sitting here with vaseline on my face, lips, hands, feet, elbows and knees hahaha. Let's see how it goes tomorrow. 

In relation to the absorption thing I got this from Wikipedia:

"Chesebrough originally promoted Vaseline primarily as an ointment for scrapes, burns, and cuts, but physicians have shown that Vaseline has no medicinal effect or any effect on the blistering process, nor is it absorbed by the skin. Vaselineâ€™s effectiveness stems from its sealing effect on cuts and burns, which inhibits germs from getting into the wound and keeps the injured area supple by preventing the skin's moisture from evaporating."

Feel free to disagree but I think it's not really absorbed and it's not really moisturizing, it is only preventing your own moisture from escaping. But who knows I gotta try it myself and see how it goes... My hands are feeling really nice btw. I also gotta try it without my creams underneath it. Will update tomorrow.

Great Thread!


----------



## kristiex0

where did you find aloevera infused with tea tree oil?


----------



## Gvieve

wow great site that just keeps getting more and more interesting


----------



## raskey

any cream that give your skin nourishment will help to reduce wrinkle..

but personally i dont think only topical application can prevent u from wrinkled face...

i think it water is imp part in maintaining your body moisture... one should add salads n fruits to their meals..

i think using any oil like sesame or oil will help to prevent wrinkle.




)


----------



## katrosier

Of course Raskey ..good health habits are the best wrinkle fighters!


----------



## Noir Sakura

Okay, I'm still not sure about anti-aging, but I do know that using Vaseline has definitely helped prevent windburn on my face this winter. When I just used my normal sunscreen, I still got blotchy, rough red spots on my face from the cold. Now since I've been wearing Vaseline for the past few days, nothing but nice smooth skin.


----------



## meganwku22486

this could be just me, but i have oily skin and am acne prone and started putting a thin layer of vaseline on my face every night and my face hasn't been as oily and i've had less pimples. it's also smoother and everything.. go figure!


----------



## laura112

You guys are making this so tempting to try but I have very oily skin and have always had problems with it, I just started the clinique 3 step programme and my skin has never been better so I don't want to ruin the effects by starting something new. But if vaseline only works as a barrier it can't do any harm right? hmmm I'll have to think about it.


----------



## kristiex0

Originally Posted by *laura112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys are making this so tempting to try but I have very oily skin and have always had problems with it, I just started the clinique 3 step programme and my skin has never been better so I don't want to ruin the effects by starting something new. But if vaseline only works as a barrier it can't do any harm right? hmmm I'll have to think about it. i would defffffinitely try it.


----------



## candle

hmmm

i use it on my lips ... it is great

i dont think i can use it on my face !!!


----------



## itzmarylicious

dude i use vasline all the time...

when im at home i put it in the corner of my eyes so it doenst get dry...

put it on my lips...

use as hand cream and put cotton gloves over it...

i got a light burn from cooking and i used vaseline on it....

I USE IT EVERYWHERE!!!

btw, tyra banks said one time her mom puts vaseline on the corner of her eyes and her mom has yet to develop wrinkles...deep ones anyways.

i think cybil shephard went on rachel ray and said she put it on her whole face once a week!

VASELINE IS FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## missally

Thank you guys so much for posting this, it's been really helpful! I would love to try this too, I think I'll start today!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I now upped it to using it underneath my aveeno daily moisturizing lotion during the day too - It's kept my skin perfectly soft the entire day. After my vaseline is finished Im going to start using vitamin A&amp;D ointment and see how that works out.

i think any ointment vaseline included would work better than a cream cause of the barrier it holds moisture better, my mom uses this and after reading all of this im gonna try it, i have really dry skin.


----------



## cracka

I tried this last night but I think the skin on my forehead is a bit oily this morning

Did that happen to anyone

I only used about a dime size and rubbed it everywhere


----------



## kristiex0

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried this last night but I think the skin on my forehead is a bit oily this morningDid that happen to anyone

I only used about a dime size and rubbed it everywhere

i only use a TINNY THIN LAYER on my face ...


----------



## Oh_no_not_this_

my mom did it sice college and her face is amazing


----------



## cracka

okay

I tried again with just a pea sized amount I think it is working

I can't really tell


----------



## missally

I've been using this for three nights so far, and my face looks amazing! Before it was quite bad, but now I only have a small amount of acne.


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *missally* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been using this for three nights so far, and my face looks amazing! Before it was quite bad, but now I only have a small amount of acne. That's great! YAY! I'm glad it's working for you!


----------



## shar

I would suggest using vaseline, since it is a emollient, to your lips, elbows, feet or hands. It is good for restoring moisture to that area. But the truth of it is that in order for you to have results you would be re-applying it alot. If you are blemish prone I would suggest you not apply it to your face.

Shar

Originally Posted by *kristiex0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i only use a TINNY THIN LAYER on my face ... I would keep the vaseline off your areas of skin that have a tendency to become oily and only apply it in your areas of skin that continue to be dry. Apply your moisturizer first, wait one minute or less and then apply the vaseline over it. The vaseline will act as a sealant and keep the moisture in. 
Shar


----------



## Mezzi

People with oily skin are said to be less prone to wrinkling skin opposed to people with dry skin...so maybe the oils absorbing into your skin, plays a positive factor in that theory..

i hate my oily skin because my nose is ridiculously shiny every half hour and ibelieve its the reason i break out...but hopefully i'll just grow out these breakouts and later in the future, i'll have nice wrinkle free skin in the far future


----------



## -KT-

I tried using vaseline last night but I didn't see result any different from using my tea tree oil and vitamin E mix. I think I will continue to use the vaseline around my eye and on my eyelashes cause i'm hoping it will help my lash growth.


----------



## magosienne

i put vaseline on my body. i started to use it also on my cheeks and lips, and i can really tell the difference. i don't put it on my t zone, though, i have enough pimples on it.


----------



## gina2328

Vaseline is derived from petroleum and to me that would be a toxin, something I would not put on my skin. I would rather use a natural ointment like coconut oil, shea butter, or combine aloe vera and jojoba oil.

Celebrities have had cosmetic surgery, that is why they look so good at their age. Any others, could have good genes. From the original post, 40 is not that old, you do not have that many wrinkles, sagging at that age, and could still pass for 30.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *gina2328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vaseline is derived from petroleum and to me that would be a toxin, something I would not put on my skin. I would rather use a natural ointment like coconut oil, shea butter, or combine aloe vera and jojoba oil.
Celebrities have had cosmetic surgery, that is why they look so good at their age. Any others, could have good genes. From the original post, 40 is not that old, you do not have that many wrinkles, sagging at that age, and could still pass for 30.

It depends where you live really. If you live in harsh weather conditions (which they do) you would sag/wrinkle faster than people in a moderate climate.


----------



## cracka

I have been doing this faithfully for about a week now

I can't say that I have noticed any improvement

Am I suppose to?


----------



## Tinkerbella

i love vaseline



..

i apply a little on my face before going to bed ..and the next morning i just feel good ..

sometime i apply vaseline on my body, the next day i take a shower and scrub my body, it feels smoother to the touch as well


----------



## purpleRain

Great Thread!

I have read a lot of the posts here to see if it's working, the Vaseline...

I see lots of positive reactions, so it's very interesting! I think I will give it a try and see what it will do for my skin.

I have combination skin, dry and oily, prone to breakouts and blemishes and I have some red marks (which I hope will fade by time)



, so the whole 'vaseline on face'-thing is not the first thing that comes to mind hehe....

I try it for nighttime moisterizer, seems to greasy for the day. And I have lotion with SPF for the morning.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been doing this faithfully for about a week nowI can't say that I have noticed any improvement

Am I suppose to?

Most of us saw improvement the first time we used it. Maybe it just doesn't work for you?


----------



## LipglossQueen

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been doing this faithfully for about a week nowI can't say that I have noticed any improvement

Am I suppose to?

I noticed softer, smoother skin and it also brightens up underneath my eyes.


----------



## wvpumpkin

How much should I use and should I rub it in completely, or leave a layer to soak in over night. I just hate putting that against my bed linens.


----------



## Kathy

Very little...the size of a pea at the most. Leave a thin layer overnight. Just try changing your pillow case more frequently.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Most of us saw improvement the first time we used it. Maybe it just doesn't work for you? Do you use the one from a jar or the vaseline in a small tube?

Thanks.


----------



## shar

I would suggest only applying



a pea size shape to the whole face. And gently rub it in. Since it is a sealant it will stay on the top layer of your skin. Unless you sleep on your back the whole night it will probably get on your pillow cases. You might think of using a moisturizer and applying a skin care sealant cream that will go into the skin, keeping your skin moisturized and with no stains on the pillow cases.








Shar


----------



## cracka

I just found this article about Vaseline

These are another important ingredient in the manufacture of skin care, soaps, detergents and cooking. Olive oil is used in the Mediterranean, Shea butter in West Africa and Jojoba Oil by the native Americans. However in America a gentleman called Chesborough discovered that the grease used around the drills in Texas could be used in skin care. Thus the artificial product now known as Vaseline was manufactured. Vaseline cannot be absorbed by healthy skin and creates a thin film on the surface of the skin, blocking the pores and preventing the skin from functioning normally. Vaseline does not contain any Vitamins and disturbs or even stops the skin from being able to absorb fat-soluble vitamins.

Vaseline's is detrimental to the skin with long-term use. Mineral oils appear to moisturise the skin but in reality they suppress its normal, healthy functioning. The skin then becomes 'dependent' on constant applications of mineral oil which, in turn, result in a deterioration of the skin's character and ability to keep itself healthy. It clogs the pores, is hard to remove and is a bit like having cling film wrapped around your body.

Natural Skin Care - Make your own cosmetic products with Aromantic

What do you guys think?


----------



## LipglossQueen

That's exaclty why it works...it seals moisture in, it's only bad IMO if you use it to _moisturise_ ie; using vaseline for lips, but using it at night on damp skin or after using a night cream does wonders. I don't think it's that hard to remove as long you wash your face in the morning, instead of just rinsing with water.


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just found this article about Vaseline
These are another important ingredient in the manufacture of skin care, soaps, detergents and cooking. Olive oil is used in the Mediterranean, Shea butter in West Africa and Jojoba Oil by the native Americans. However in America a gentleman called Chesborough discovered that the grease used around the drills in Texas could be used in skin care. Thus the artificial product now known as Vaseline was manufactured. Vaseline cannot be absorbed by healthy skin and creates a thin film on the surface of the skin, blocking the pores and preventing the skin from functioning normally. Vaseline does not contain any Vitamins and disturbs or even stops the skin from being able to absorb fat-soluble vitamins.

Vaseline's is detrimental to the skin with long-term use. Mineral oils appear to moisturise the skin but in reality they suppress its normal, healthy functioning. The skin then becomes 'dependent' on constant applications of mineral oil which, in turn, result in a deterioration of the skin's character and ability to keep itself healthy. It clogs the pores, is hard to remove and is a bit like having cling film wrapped around your body.

What do you guys think?

Where did you find this article? Please edit your post by adding the source for this article. Thanks...


----------



## shar

I agree with who ever wrote that article. But what they don't tell you is that individuals who have inherited acne (meaning from their parents or grandparents) would have a problem with the shea butter on their face. It is comedogenic (acne causing). The vaseline, olive oil and Jojabo Oil is non-comedogenic. The mineral oil is also non-comedogenic (non-acne causing) if it is the pure oil and nothing added to it.

Shar


----------



## yourleoqueen

Congratulations! You all have finally discovered the secret black women have known for years. Vaseline is why 'black don't crack.' LOL Vaseline is all my mother and grandmother used on their faces, and they never wrinkled (and my grandmother smoked 2 packs of cigarettes a day for over 50 years and). My mother turned 60 in December and people think she's in her early 40's.

Funny story, my brother took Mom to dinner on her birthday and as she was coming back to the table from the ladies room their waitress (who was in her late 20's) said to her, Your husband is very handsome. My mother said, child that is my son. I am 60 years old today and he brought me here so I could have my first glass of wine. The woman didn't believe she was 60 so she showed her her drivers license.

She has to show her DL whenever she asks for the senior citizens discount. LOL


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you use the one from a jar or the vaseline in a small tube?Thanks.

I use the stuff in a tube , but they're both the same . Tube is just more hygenic.


----------



## LipglossQueen

Wow I didn't know Vaseline came in a tube...off to find a pic.


----------



## SuperNanna

*I'm a bit concerned about everyone jumping onto using vaseline. It's not just a matter of whether or not we break out from it or if it makes our skin soft. Our overall health should be taken into consideration when we choose our skincare and cosmetics. It seems vaseline and mineral oil can be damaging to the liver. I found this excerpt regarding use of vaseline or mineral oil:*

Mineral oils : cheap substances : The paraffinâ€™s derived from oil are very advantageous for cosmetic industry - because they are at the same time simple to work with and very good to market - but not for the skin. These artificial oils prevent the skin from breathing. Mineral oils as Paraffinum liquidum, are made up of hydrocarbon chains which cannot be metabolized by the skin. A major disadvantage for a face cream of daily use. These oils do not stimulate the various functions of the skin, they clog and impede the valuable skin functions .

The OMS research group proved that mineral oils can be stored or semi-absorbed to find their way to damage the liver, or to incite inflammation of the valves of the heart (due to paraffin waxes for example). Currently, only some mineral oils and some petroleum products were tested, but the alarming results should commit us right now to give up these products, at least in the manufacture of the lipsticks where the highest concentrations paraffin bases are found.

If you wish to read further about this and other cosmetic preparations, the URL is:

IntelCosmet Natural Cosmetics | Phyto Aromatic Natural Cosmeceutical Skin Care | Toxic-Free Products - How to distinguish Pseudo Natural and Semi-Natural Cosmetics


----------



## vabookworm

I've been using Vaseline on my face and feet at night for the past few nights and it feels great. I've also switched to using olive oil after my shower instead of baby oil. I don't see how some people can say petroleum jelly is so bad for your skin when many of the lotions on the market contain a portion of petroleum jelly.


----------



## brenda307

I tried this last night and my skin was glowing this morning! Thank-you!


----------



## yourleoqueen

Also, I use a hair remover on my entire face except eyebrows once a week, and nothing is better after that than Vaseline. The hair remover is like a little chemical peel, afterwards I smooth on a thin layer of Vaseline and go to bed, my face is so soft the next morning. I also use it on my feet after a pedi, slip on some socks, nuthin but softness the next am.


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, I use a hair remover on my entire face except eyebrows once a week, and nothing is better after that than Vaseline. The hair remover is like a little chemical peel, afterwards I smooth on a thin layer of Vaseline and go to bed, my face is so soft the next morning. I also use it on my feet after a pedi, slip on some socks, nuthin but softness the next am. your skin looks very, very nice, but may i ask why you use hair remover all over it?!




sorry...it just sounded sort of crazy to me when i read that. maybe there is something about it i don't know.....but i would think the chemicals in a depilatory would be really bad for facial skin. a chemical peel uses sugar acid compounds...i'm not sure what chemicals are in a depilatory. where did you hear about that? i'm just curious....your skin is perfect....so obviously you're doing something right!

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's exaclty why it works...it seals moisture in, it's only bad IMO if you use it to _moisturise_ ie; using vaseline for lips, but using it at night on damp skin or after using a night cream does wonders. I don't think it's that hard to remove as long you wash your face in the morning, instead of just rinsing with water. but all a moisturizer does is seal in moisture and act as a skin barrier - vaseline is just a stronger barrier, and that is why it works so well. using a night cream followed by vaseline is just using two barriers - the first barrier is just not as strong and may have antioxidants that are absorbed by the skin. it is possible skin can be tricked into thinking it doesn't need to produce as much sebum if you overmoisturize, but that is true of any moisturizer and not just vaseline. some people say you should skip moisturizing a couple nights a week to trick your skin into producing more sebum, but i don't know how true that is. could be. overall, moisturizing the skin is better than not because it protects your skin from cold, heat, wind, pollution to a degree, and various other things.


----------



## yourleoqueen

Originally Posted by *jessica9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif your skin looks very, very nice, but may i ask why you use hair remover all over it?!



sorry...it just sounded sort of crazy to me when i read that. maybe there is something about it i don't know.....but i would think the chemicals in a depilatory would be really bad for facial skin. a chemical peel uses sugar acid compounds...i'm not sure what chemicals are in a depilatory. where did you hear about that? i'm just curious....your skin is perfect....so obviously you're doing something right! Yeah, I'm an odd duck. I just don't like facial hair at all and my side burns would grow down to my jawline if I'd let them LOL. I use Magic Shave Mild, it's a hair remover made for black men who suffer from razor bumps as an alternative to shaving. 
And uhm, no my skin is not perfect LOL, but thanks for the compliment. I have started using Neutrogena products recently and I LURVE them! My skin hasn't looked this great in a long time. I actually didn't have skin problems until after I had my son and then for some strange reason my skin started to think it was 16 instead of 26. I am uber oily and prone to white heads.


----------



## jessica9

it's all hormonal. i actually have a mild hormone imbalance (so my gynocologist told me). i always thought it was the fact that i'm mediterrainian and eastern european descent, but apparently not. i just started trying to balance my hormones naturally using dong quai and saw palmetto. there are other herbs that work as well. i have felt more alert and have noticed a difference in my skin as well.

here is an article about how researchers are finding that drinking spearmint tea helps too...

BBC NEWS | Health | Tea 'controls female hair growth'

i'm thinking of trying that myself.

this has nothing to do with vaseline, but yay for vaseline!

anyways...you do have very nice skin!


----------



## IBMis2

I love using vaseline on my face, it has done my face wonders. My only arguement would be if it's so bad for us, why do they tell you to put it on babies butts, and sell it in the baby department???


----------



## kristiex0

Mineral Oil in Cosmetics

i came across this article and it makes such sense. everyone thinks oils and things are natural, but so is mineral oil. it doesnt seep into your skin, so why does everyone think its so bad?

very good article, a must read.


----------



## katana

Vaseline is an awesome moisturizer if it's all that's handy. Personally I prefer something else, but I do sometimes use it on my lips when they get really dry.

Just dab some on before bed, wake up to fully moisturized, kissable lips!

(Just don't lick it off....yuck)


----------



## Serenader

I just finished reading this whole thread...that took a while...lol ;-)

I think I will take the Vaseline Challenge as well. My hubby is a chemist and says that it makes sense that the molecules would be too large for the skin to absorb and clog the pores.


----------



## rakshana

INTRESTING! i have heard about the benefits of vaseline, i will try it all over my body. But i do hear vaseline is a good moisturizer. I will tell you gals something! Staying out of the sun is the best way to fight wrinkles! We will experiment on this.


----------



## vader

i havent posted on this board in ages, i even forgot my user name lol

anyhoo i am the official vaseline queen. ive been using vaseline since i was 8.

yes 8 years old






i had very dry hands as a kid and this was the only thing that helped me.

when i got to be around 14 i started using vaseline to remove my makeup and to moisurize my dry nose due to a nasal drip (im just one big mess lol)

then my lips got dry and why not good ole vaseline worked for my other ailments so to my lips it went.

you could imagine how goopy i am most of the time, so much goop i didnt know what to do with my greasy hands..then i discovered my hair!! i needed a place to wipe all the excess vaseline so i started rubbing it on my hair ends.

it made my hair so soft and shiny and no frizzies ever again. i then began to do weekly vaseline sessions on my hair. i slather on some vaseline right before bed (not a whole lot) then the next morning id shower and condition as usual.

i have a bad habit of dying my hair like 4 times a year, bleach everything you name it.

i do all this myself at home. my hair has never suffered from all the dyes, never fell out or even looked frazzled, i have a feeling vaseline is the reason why

so from an 8 year old kid with dry hands my vaseline craze started. i am now 36. vaseline went

from my hands, makeup remover, nose, lips and then hai, i feel i am truly the vaseline queen lol

now my great grandmother, well shes the Ponds cold cream queen. shes been using ponds cold cream since geez i dunno the 20's?? when she died at 96 years old her skin was beautiful!


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *vader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i havent posted on this board in ages, i even forgot my user name lolanyhoo i am the official vaseline queen. ive been using vaseline since i was 8.

yes 8 years old





i had very dry hands as a kid and this was the only thing that helped me.

when i got to be around 14 i started using vaseline to remove my makeup and to moisurize my dry nose due to a nasal drip (im just one big mess lol)

then my lips got dry and why not good ole vaseline worked for my other ailments so to my lips it went.

you could imagine how goopy i am most of the time, so much goop i didnt know what to do with my greasy hands..then i discovered my hair!! i needed a place to wipe all the excess vaseline so i started rubbing it on my hair ends.

it made my hair so soft and shiny and no frizzies ever again. i then began to do weekly vaseline sessions on my hair. i slather on some vaseline right before bed (not a whole lot) then the next morning id shower and condition as usual.

i have a bad habit of dying my hair like 4 times a year, bleach everything you name it.

i do all this myself at home. my hair has never suffered from all the dyes, never fell out or even looked frazzled, i have a feeling vaseline is the reason why

so from an 8 year old kid with dry hands my vaseline craze started. i am now 36. vaseline went

from my hands, makeup remover, nose, lips and then hai, i feel i am truly the vaseline queen lol

now my great grandmother, well shes the Ponds cold cream queen. shes been using ponds cold cream since geez i dunno the 20's?? when she died at 96 years old her skin was beautiful!

Do you use it under the eyes to help with dryness? I am really trying to find a good cream for under the eyes and wondered how this would work?


----------



## Serenader

Ok, so I've been putting vaseline on my face for about a week. At first I was only putting it on at night and wasn't noticing too big of a difference. So I tried putting it on night and morning and that made a huge difference. My make up goes on so much better. My skin is so much smoother. My new face washing routine is as follows. At night: Aveeno foam face wash, a very small amount of vaseline. In the morning: Aveeno bar, Noxzema Deep Clean Mask, a small amount of Face lotion, a very small amount of vaseline, then makeup. It's working GREAT for me so far. My skin is really soft and smooth. And my make up is still in great shape in the evening.


----------



## arrhythmia

I gonna use vaseline on my eyes and lips for staff my wrinkles.


----------



## purpleRain

I have used vaseline for a few days in a row, at night, a thin layer on my face.

I really can't see any difference but I also can't see anything wrong with it too...

I don't know what the effects are.

I am looking for a good eyecream for fine lines under my eyes... ( I am almost 26 and I can see some are already there...is this normal?? whehe freaking out a little ;-) )

Anyway, is the vaseline a good thing to use under the eyes?


----------



## Sparkling Wine

Looks like everyone missed the part about what Tyra Banks said, she uses moisturiser first and then applies vaseline where needed on dry areas......

Vaseline is not a moisturiser it acts as a barrier on the skin, it prevents moisture loss and protects skin against irritants like the cold and so on..... If you will use vaseline you need to apply a moisturiser underneath it...... I would not apply vaseline to face daily, it is too thick and heavy for the facial area to be used daily, it pulls and drags the skin.... maybe dark skins could get away with it as they have thicker/stronger skins but white skin it's a no no.... and Tyra did not say she applied it all over her face just elbows, around eyes and lips knees and so on.... but after her moisturiser..... she showed her routine where she applied moisturiser everywhere even her breast and then she talked about the vaseline.....ask any skin expert they will tell you the same thing.

ONE MORE THING, IT DOES NOT PENETRATE THE SKIN.... THE MOLECULES ARE TOO BIG..... WHY IT IS CALLED A BARRIER NOT A MOISTURISER...... it just sits there....

I would never use vaseline on my face.... Vader I agree with you, overtime I am convinced it would cause more wrinkling..... You are doing the right thing.... Why not take advantage of all the new technology in skin creams that is offered to us in this day and age..... they offer so many more benefits then vaseline!


----------



## Kimmi201

sooo ladiesss i just got done reading all 24 pages lol anddd i used to use vaseline all the time as a makeup remover when i was younger ( mom does this) anyways i stopped but i wanna start using it around my eyes n on eyelids cause they tend to get dry and i also want to start using some type of eye treatment to prevent wrinkles...im only 19 but never too early to start right...

also to all the black women here I deffffffff always noticed that older black women never have wrinkles ..my b.f also says this all the time too and all this time i just thought it was some type of genetic thing when really everyone was probably just using vaseline!!! lol

The main question i had was what about using vitamin e...my sister had her boobies done and i was with her in the office for a checkup and the plastic surgeon said rub vitamin e on the scars ( i was expecting here to say some perscription cream) idk if it faded the scars but anyways i wonder if this can b used on the face to make skin smooth and moisturized also it is a vitamin so its completely natural and healthy ( i dont believe vaseline is harmful at all but to some its questionable) I wonder if it would make the skin break out( im only talkin about around the eyes tho) has anyone ever tried this or know anything about it?????


----------



## Sparkling Wine

Hi, I have a friend who was in a skiing accident and she was told to put vitamin e on the scars also..... but after a while it did clog her pores and she had breakouts, little white bumps...... pure vitamin e is too rich to be used every day all the time..... and depending on the vitamin e for example the vitamin supplements or vitamin e oil are produced and processed for ingestion or for healing purposes so they do not worry about the molecules being big or the product being oxidized and they are, so do not penetrate the skin just heal the top layer of the skin..., vitamin e in skin creams for face or eyes are specially processed in a way that the molecules are very small to be able to penetrate the skin to reach the lower levels of the skin where the beginning of skin wrinkling begins .. vitamin e has to reach the lower levels of the skin to have an antioxidant anti aging effect...... Hope this helps.


----------



## chic_chica

Why did i not visit this thread earlier? I'm gonna try using vaseline from sunday night. Got to go out this weekend.....and don't want to take the risk..even though i have not heard anything bad about it. However,tonight i'm gonna put vaseline on the rrest of my body just as a little test to see if anything happens to my skin in general. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## Kimmi201

thanks sparklin that helps alot n makes a lot of sense =) i think im just gonna try using the vaseline..i really wanna do it to my whole face but im scared i will break out but i think im gonna b brave n try tonight...ahhhh =/


----------



## rebeccalynn69

Love using vaseline under my eyes at night.


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *rebeccalynn69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love using vaseline under my eyes at night. Why? What does it do for you? Do you rub it in or just smear it on and leave it?


----------



## meganwku22486

ok well i was going through these again, and it's been over a month since i posted about having started using this. i am happy to report that my skin looks awesome! smooth, glowy, nooo pimples. it's great. i wish it worked for everyone!


----------



## Sparkling Wine

Tyra Banks has posted on her site not to use vaseline if you have oily or acne skin, she said only if you have dry skin.......


----------



## rebeccalynn69

I'll put any moisturizer under my eyes and let it sink in then top it with vaseline. Really soft and supple in the morning. Vaseline is supposed to work as a barrier so I think it helps add to the moisturizer benefits.


----------



## Harlot

I use it for under and around my eye area as well as my lips and I think it works great! I started using it after I heard a beauty reporter said she uses it and it has become a cult favourite. I might consider using a bit for my entire face but Im a bit hesitant since my skin has been pretty retarded lately


----------



## vader

i should have added this in my above post, but i do NOT use vaseline under my eyes as an anti wrinkle or moisturizer in the delicate eye area.

vaseline is way too heavy to leave on under the eyes. i think in time it would cause sagging of the skin

i'll use it to remove stubborn eye makeup but i tissue it off gently.

i use nivea Q10 eye cream under my eyes


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *rebeccalynn69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll put any moisturizer under my eyes and let it sink in then top it with vaseline. Really soft and supple in the morning. Vaseline is supposed to work as a barrier so I think it helps add to the moisturizer benefits. Oooh! That's an interesting approach! I think I will try that this evening.

Originally Posted by *vader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i should have added this in my above post, but i do NOT use vaseline under my eyes as an anti wrinkle or moisturizer in the delicate eye area.vaseline is way too heavy to leave on under the eyes. i think in time it would cause sagging of the skin

i'll use it to remove stubborn eye makeup but i tissue it off gently.

i use nivea Q10 eye cream under my eyes

Does anyone else have any thoughts on this theory? I was going to try under the eyes tonight!


----------



## SkinCareFreak

Going to try Vasaline for the first time on my face.............

It's on, I'll let you guys know the results in the morning


----------



## kissmydress

I just bought some "Un-petroleum" jelly from Whole Foods because they don't sell the regular stuff, but apparently it acts the exact same way without any petroleum, paraffin, mineral oil, or artificial fragrances. I'm going to try it tonight. I'm such a dork, I always get really excited when I try new things like this.


----------



## Kimmi201

well 2nd day of vaseline on my whole face...it feels very smooooth and def. not oily..also no breakouts n i have combo skin which is why i was afraid...anyways im reallyyy happy w/ this !!!..i also washed my face off n then put a very tiny bit on in the morning also..=)


----------



## SkinCareFreak

So i put on vasaline last night, but had to wash it off because it was too goopy, I put way too much on.

I just put a TEENY TINY bit on to test, and it feels fine, I won't need to wash it off.

I'll put a tiny bit more on before I go to bed and I'll let you guys know tomorrow.


----------



## LipglossQueen

I use it under my eyes at night and I notice no matter how little sleep I get my eyes aren't dark or puffy in the morning!


----------



## chic_chica

Ok ..mission vaseline - night 1 lol.

I'm so scared haha..praying to God i don't break out!!

Ok..i just put it on my face!! I thought i would have been gooey and icky..but it's just icky lol. I'll let u all know what happens to my skin tmrw. BTW...i started using aveeno moisturiser...so i put that one about and hour ago and well i just put the vaseline.

Ok so its morning now. My face looks the same, but it does actually feel a bit more moisturized. It feels soft. I tried putting it just now before putting on my makeup. It does look nice from far but from near it looks like if i have on excessive foundation on. But for me its too heavy. I like light makeup and with the vaseline there its feeling too heavy. (I don't know if i put too much on). But the thing is i think i'm gonna just stick to applyin it before i go to sleep.


----------



## vader

i used to apply it AFTER my makeup in winter months back in the day

what i used to do was after all my makeup was done, foundation and blush, id rub a tiny bit of vaseline between my two fingers and then gently and lightly pat it onto my cheeks for a glistening glow (that in winter months i needed)

if applied lightly it can look great, too much and you can look greasy

i did this for a few years until they came out with all those shimmers for the face, now i just use them instead whenever i want a glistening dewy look






got my trusty big ole jar of vaseline right next to my computer lol...if they ever went out of buisness i think id shrivel up like a prune!


----------



## Catdeluxe

my mum uses vaseline on her eyelids and on the area around eyes and it really helps to eliminate those lines due to dehydration.

I prefer moisturizing eye creams.


----------



## chic_chica

How did my posts get joined up like that? The first part i did last night and well the other this morning.

Oh well lol.

Tonight is my second night..well i just put on my aveeno, so i'll put the vaseline on in a little while.


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *chic_chica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How did my posts get joined up like that? The first part i did last night and well the other this morning. 
Oh well lol.

Tonight is my second night..well i just put on my aveeno, so i'll put the vaseline on in a little while.

Check out this thread. That'll tell you how.




https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...rge+doublepost


----------



## chic_chica

LOL i see!!! thanks


----------



## sumsumsam

maybe i should give it a try, but i dont want my pillow get dirt.


----------



## AngelaGM

I would love to use Vaseline but I am afraid it would break me out.


----------



## chic_chica

Believe me AngelaGM, u won't break out. On my vaseline container it says its hypo-allergenic and non-comedogenic, no colors, fragrances or irritants. They even say you can use it on your face.

I used it 2 nights so far...and i didnt break out yet...and i doubt that i will.

The only problem that i have with it is that most of it rubs off on my pillow-case when i sleep so i don't think my face gets the full benefit of the vaseline all night long.


----------



## Kimmi201

ya AngelaGM im also break-out prone w/ combo skin and it just makes your skin feel soft n not oilyy at alllll not even skinny in my opinion....its great..i was so scared too but do it..i just figured like everyone says wuts the worst that can happen..u get a pimple i mean chances are ur whole face isnt gonna b covered in acne just cause u use it one night ya kno =)


----------



## macupjunkie

don't get mad don't get mad at me &gt;.&lt; but..........

I'm too lazy to read through 25 pages, but it's just a simple question. So the regiment is to:

cleanse skin at night, put on vaseline (the thick one that comes in the tub/container)

Sleep

--in the morning

do I just rinse my face or do I use a cleanser (because some are saying that you don't even need to use a moisturiser in the morning, so I don't know if I'm suppose to wash it off with a cleanser)?

Also does this make the pillow greasy and the hair that touches your face at night?


----------



## Kimmi201

ya i usally wash my face or cleanse and then apply the vaseline..it shouldn't stick to the pillow unless u pileeee it on..u only need a lil just a thin film ya kno...

in the morning i usally rinse my face just cause i cant wakeup unless i do =)...but u dont really need to it feels so smooth and dry u'll b really suprised!!


----------



## chic_chica

Originally Posted by *avenged* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't get mad don't get mad at me &gt;.&lt; but..........
I'm too lazy to read through 25 pages, but it's just a simple question. So the regiment is to:

cleanse skin at night, put on vaseline (the thick one that comes in the tub/container)

Sleep

--in the morning

do I just rinse my face or do I use a cleanser (because some are saying that you don't even need to use a moisturiser in the morning, so I don't know if I'm suppose to wash it off with a cleanser)?

Also does this make the pillow greasy and the hair that touches your face at night?

My routine is:

1. Cleanse skin

2. Moisturize skin

3. Aplly layer of vaseline over skin about 20 mins after (I still apply moisturizer because from what i've been reading i've picked up that it just acts as a shield to your skin - so in my head the vaseline aids in keeping the moisturizer in)

4. Cleanse in the morning - with a facial wash

5. Apply moisturizer

5. Aplly makeup if going out


----------



## macupjunkie

TY everyone



I shall try this when I get a chance. I still have to 'patch test' i suppose.


----------



## princess_eyez

My father uses Vaseline on his face and arms, it makes his skin soft


----------



## moonie

i kow its good for dry and flaky skin. also for the eyelashes and as a makeup remover. but i've never heard of it as a face cream. i guess it may work for some but not for others. consider your skin type. i'm thinking acne prone skin should avoid this.


----------



## sumsumsam

i just try it yesterday, i found my skin is moistured and softer, not as dry as i usually wake up. i am sure i will keep doing it everyday.


----------



## shellie

i use vaseline too at night!

i don't slather it on but i put a nice layer over my dry flaking spots when i get them and they are usually gone or almost gone the next morning.

sometimes i do this even if i don't have any dry spots. of course, i put aloe vera gel on before i apply vaseline. aloe's my moisturizer.


----------



## chic_chica

I was all excited about the vaseline 'experiment'. lol but then my mom put on some white pillow cases on my bed...so i stopped using it. Cuz she'd probably kill me for messing it up. I intend to start back using the vaseline though.

But for right now...i just use it on my nose area cuz it's pretty dry around that area.


----------



## Harlot

Has anyone broken out from using vaseline?


----------



## chic_chica

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone broken out from using vaseline? I didn't break out from it. And from reading this entire thread.....i didnt read about anyone else breaking out from it.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *chic_chica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't break out from it. And from reading this entire thread.....i didnt read about anyone else breaking out from it.




havent heard of anyone else who broke out from using it.


----------



## Prettynylongirl

I have been using it for a long time now, when I run out of my hardcore hormoned cream Edna's Skincare. And it holds in all of the moisture, and I always get comments on my skin, how soft and pretty it is, and my pores are pretty small.


----------



## Savvy_lover

wouldnt that make your pores larger due to the oil in vaseline?


----------



## Prettynylongirl

You would think it would, but when I take the vaseline off, and put on my foundation, that helps a lot. And also, maybe it is genetics too, I have very small pores, and I am 37. But, I have never smoked cigarettes, I am super allergic to alcohol, when I was 17 years old I was rushed to the hospital, because I couldn't stop (gross) vomiting. Stayed off alcohol all my life, I was told then I was allergic, stayed out of the sun as much as possible. And I have always been concerened about making my skin younger looking even in my early 20's!!! Isn't that funny, when I was 17 I was thinking about keeping my face and body young looking.


----------



## chic_chica

No it doesn't make your pores larger. I don't think it has oil in it (have to check on that).


----------



## katrosier

About the pores being larger thing , I dont think it has any effect on them , as someone mentioned earlier , the molecules of vaseline are too big to actually get in your pores at all which is why it isnt absorbed but just sits on top of your skin.


----------



## calico

Originally Posted by *Prettynylongirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been using it for a long time now, when I run out of my hardcore hormoned cream Edna's Skincare. And it holds in all of the moisture, and I always get comments on my skin, how soft and pretty it is, and my pores are pretty small. I never heard of Edna's hormoned cream. Where do you buy it? I have to ask, are you young or middleaged as I think a lot of products make a difference based on your age and condition of your skin.
Thanks so much


----------



## BeneBaby

My best friends Mom has amazingly beautiful and smooth skin. She is in her fifties and has NO wrinkles or pores. I asked my friend what her Mom uses and she said Dove soap to cleanse and Vaseline as her moisturizer. I was floored!!

As Vaseline is petroleum jelly, and water insoluble I have never had the guts to try it. I have always been scared it would clog my pores. But it seems to work wonderfully for her.


----------



## reginaalear

I've got a Creamy petroleum jelly it says it can be applied to the face. It also has Vitamin E in it. I'm going to start trying it tonight. Should I get the regular Vaseline or would the Creamy lotion kind be ok? Also can it be applied to the eyelids? Everyone has me wanting to try this now.


----------



## calico

I looked for the small tube of petroleum jelly at several stores and couldn't find it. What is everyone using, just the regular jar of it?


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I looked for the small tube of petroleum jelly at several stores and couldn't find it. What is everyone using, just the regular jar of it? I use a tube but its the same formula . I think most of us like using the tube cuz its more hygenic. If you cant find a tube you can just try using a clean spoon to get it out of the jar





Originally Posted by *reginaalear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got a Creamy petroleum jelly it says it can be applied to the face. It also has Vitamin E in it. I'm going to start trying it tonight. Should I get the regular Vaseline or would the Creamy lotion kind be ok? Also can it be applied to the eyelids? Everyone has me wanting to try this now. What brand is this? does it look like regular vaseline? My tube is kinda "creamy" as in the vaseline thats in it is easier to spread. I'm assuming thats what you mean. If thats the case then it should be ok to use around the eye area. Check the label to make sure it says pure vaseline just to be on the safe side.


----------



## reginaalear

It has other ingredients in it. It says on the front Pure petroleum jellywith Vitamin E . It actually looks like a lotion and soaks in like a moisturizer. It is some cheap name brand.


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *reginaalear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It has other ingredients in it. It says on the front Pure petroleum jellywith Vitamin E . It actually looks like a lotion and soaks in like a moisturizer. It is some cheap name brand. Hmm... weird . I mean the ingredients sound ok for facial/eye area use , but I've never seen lotion vaseline . I've seen lotions WITH vaseline in them but not a vaseline lotion..if that makes sense. I'd try it on my face but not around the eyes if I were you . If you dont have any adverse reactions then I'd do a tiny spot test near the eyes and see how that goes. I'm not a pro and I've been known to carry out a stupid idea or 2 so don't listen to me!

Hopefully someone can help you out


----------



## misstee

katrosier!

i`m wondering how you apply your vaseline to make your eyelashes thicker?

i use vaseline and i love it.


----------



## katrosier

I close my eyes and coat my lashes by spreading it down, then I look up and do the same thing on the underside of my lashes


----------



## Kimmi201

ya i like vaseline for my lashes too it makes them nice n soft...i usally apply mavala which is a protein treatment- to the roots- then vaseline to the lash

also, question..do u girls apply vaseline to ur face when u have pimples too? w/ a big one i would skip the spot but sometimes i get one or two little ones and i dont wanna apply it so i skip it n then im not consistant????


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *Kimmi201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ya i like vaseline for my lashes too it makes them nice n soft...i usally apply mavala which is a protein treatment- to the roots- then vaseline to the lash
also, question..do u girls apply vaseline to ur face when u have pimples too? w/ a big one i would skip the spot but sometimes i get one or two little ones and i dont wanna apply it so i skip it n then im not consistant????

I rarely get breakouts , atleast not the volcano sized ones I used to get , but when I do I put vaseline over it and surprisingly it shrinks . If you read back to the beginning of the post, you'll see some girls said it helped with their acne.


----------



## fififi

Vaseline creates a barrier between the skin and builds up on the skin its also hard to wash of.

__________________


----------



## katrosier

You shouldnt use so much that its hard to wash off. Most of it comes off on the pillow case while you sleep anyway. What's left I can get off with plain water and a wash cloth in the morning.


----------



## misstee

Originally Posted by *Kimmi201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ya i like vaseline for my lashes too it makes them nice n soft...i usally apply mavala which is a protein treatment- to the roots- then vaseline to the lash
also, question..do u girls apply vaseline to ur face when u have pimples too? w/ a big one i would skip the spot but sometimes i get one or two little ones and i dont wanna apply it so i skip it n then im not consistant????

i STILL coat my face with it even if i do have a pimple. i find that it makes it shrink!


----------



## tothemax

for those of u who have trouble with the greasiness, i think u might put too much of vaseline on ur face. I have a method that is working great for me. I dont' know if u guys all know about the infamous, crazily expensive Cream de La Mer, well, the texture of it is a lot like vaseline and the instructions on how to put the cream on ur face is to put a bit of the cream in ur hand, then warm it with ur fingers, then pat it on ur face. I do the same with Vaseline, i put a pea size of vaseline into my palm, srub my two palms together to warm it up, then pat it lightly onto my entire face. After that, any excess of vaselines that i still have left on my hands, i just scrub it onto the back of my hands and work it like u putting on hand lotion. Voila, i have moisturized face, eyes and hands without the greasiness.


----------



## chic_chica

Originally Posted by *tothemax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for those of u who have trouble with the greasiness, i think u might put too much of vaseline on ur face. I have a method that is working great for me. I dont' know if u guys all know about the infamous, crazily expensive Cream de La Mer, well, the texture of it is a lot like vaseline and the instructions on how to put the cream on ur face is to put a bit of the cream in ur hand, then warm it with ur fingers, then pat it on ur face. I do the same with Vaseline, i put a pea size of vaseline into my palm, srub my two palms together to warm it up, then pat it lightly onto my entire face. After that, any excess of vaselines that i still have left on my hands, i just scrub it onto the back of my hands and work it like u putting on hand lotion. Voila, i have moisturized face, eyes and hands without the greasiness. interesting method....must try it.


----------



## angellove

a little update! i'm using vaseline ever since i saw this thread some time ago




AWESOME! i dont have much pimples anymore and it moisturises perfectly! i LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## SMAMI

I bet you it's true. I wash my face with olive oil every night and it's the best thing EVER! I just don't know if Vaseline clogs pores or not - olive oil does not and is water-soluble.


----------



## tothemax

i tried to wash my face with olive oil but it's so weird for me because i never tried that before. I prefer to wash my face with something that gives foam as i feel it's cleaner that way. WHen i wash with olive oil, i still can feel a bit of oil left on my face. Olive oil + vaseline is too much for my skin, i got 3 to 5 small pimples after taht. SO i just wash my face as usual with my regular cleanswer and use vaseline only on my cheek and eyes. My T Zone is oily and Vaseline doesn't seem to help it. My cheeks and eyes arears however, feel very very soft after vaseline treatment


----------



## dentaldee

here's my update



...........I've been using vaseline every night now for a few months and I love it!!!!!!!!! the past week or so I'v been mixing it with jojoba oil and now I love it even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As I posted before, I said that I used to put vasaline on my eyelids. I did it again and found that my eyelids felt heavy and my eyes felt tired. Does anyone experience the same? Not me , but I know it happens with some eyecreams. Apparently it has something to do with not spreading it on right. You're supposed to do it as if you're massaging your eyelids ( gently of course) to help with "drainage". I THINK you massage under your eye from the inside out , from inner corner near nose towards temple, and the eyelids from the outside in from temple to inner corner so you're tracing a circle and then tapping very very gently over the whole area. If you still have the same problem a few days later then it's probably just too heavy on your skin , in which case I try jojoba oil.
HTH


----------



## MissMaryMac

Ok, I'm new here. I'm gonna take the Vaseline and Dove soap challenge too. I'll keep you guys updated. Wish me luck!


----------



## speerrituall1

I'm still using petroleum jelly and not having any problems. I could just slap myself upside the head



when I think of how long I avoided it! Grandma was right.


----------



## igor

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's my update



...........I've been using vaseline every night now for a few months and I love it!!!!!!!!! the past week or so I'v been mixing it with jojoba oil and now I love it even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehe



I was just qoing to ask whether anybody uses vaseline together with the jojoba oil (because this is my night moisturizer) and here I read your post. But, do you actually mix them together or apply one after another?Also, could you ,please, tell me, what skin type are you?


----------



## MissMaryMac

Well last night was the 1st night I tried the Vaseline and Dove beauty bar. I think I already see some changes. My skin is more even toned, some redness has faded and I swear some of my pores (i have large ones, like an organge peel) have gotten smaller. I'm very excited.


----------



## joeysauce

yeah, i'm back here again. i wish i knew what to do about my face. what to use, what not to use. what i'm doing wrong, what i'm doing right. i'm going crazy, i cut school today after 4th period to go home and hide myself. i'm getting very depressed, i don't know what to do anymore. i just wish my face would go back to normal like it used to be. anyways, can someone tell me what's the best to use right now as my face has like dark redish...i guess scars or blemishes, yet after i wash my face, they somewhat become a little peely and after popping and picking some acne, i have i guess little scabs and maybe a few pimples. what's the best thing...a regular non-name brand face cream thats like noxema, um, neutrogena oil-free acne wash or oil of olay. and what is "neoceuticals acne spot treatment gel" good for? my mom got me samples...thanks, please help me. =/

edit: oh and is vaseline okay to put on the scabby parts?


----------



## calico

Yes my eye lids feel very heavy and tired if I put vaseline on them. I'm not putting a lot on either.


----------



## Ashlee

Vaseline is absolutely amazing!!! I have combo sensitive skin prone to clogged pores and my skin has never been better! I do not need foundation and my skin looks airbrushed!! I use cetaphil daily facial cleanser and vaseline to moisturize at night. In the day i use cetaphil spf moisturizer with a bit of vaseline on top. Give it a try!!! AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## bronze_chiqz

Im up for the challenge! Just slathered a thin layer of vaseline on my face yesterday night.Let's see how it goes...


----------



## SupaFly10579

I've been using vaseline on my face every night and I wake up with the silkiest skin in the morning.


----------



## bronze_chiqz

what about slathering vaseline down there?Will it lighten or moisturize that area?i've the driest down there!


----------



## Kimmi201

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I close my eyes and coat my lashes by spreading it down, then I look up and do the same thing on the underside of my lashes



do u apply it directly to the roots or just the lash/ and is it still working for u ( less fall outs etc.)?i gotta start this religiously again cause ive been using mavala n its been drying them out, i think like 4 fell out today ick ick


----------



## MissMaryMac

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what about slathering vaseline down there?Will it lighten or moisturize that area?i've the driest down there!



It's ok for anywhere. My cycling friend uses it down there to avoid chaffing on theose long bike rides.


----------



## Ophy

Hi girls, using it on the face is all fine as it does work as a moisteriser, but look at the results when you use it on the lashes, you get lucious eyelashes and they don't fall out as much, but then think... will it promote hair growth on your face? that bit worries me.


----------



## trinigul

LOVE LOVE LOVE petroleum jelly for the eyelashes and around the eyes at night.


----------



## charish

uh, no i've never heard of vaseline causing hair growth. if anything it makes the hair look shiny which makes it look healthy, and depending on how much you use greasy. but i doubt you have to worry about it causing facial hair. it probably makes the lashes look longer b/c they look wet. but i wouldn't put them on my lashes b/c i wear contacts and anything near my eyes makes them all smudgy.


----------



## onthebeach

I remember years ago I knew an elderly lady that used vaseline every night on her face and every morning after she washed her face with Dove soap, she would apply an ice cold (from the fridge) clean damp cloth baby diaper to "close her pores" she would say.....at the age of 87, she had virtually not a wrinkle. I was amazed by her simple beauty routine.


----------



## bronze_chiqz

my face is kinda hairy..and i'll use bleach to lighten them every month.I was in doubt too IF Vaseline could regulate facial hair..?*confused*


----------



## katrosier

Vaseline does not promote hair growth as far as I know. What it does do is moisturize lashes and keeps them from drying out and turning brittle, as a result lashes are stronger because of the light coat of vaseline under the mascara , and therefore will break less giving the appearance of longer fuller lashes. Kind of like the hair on your head , it's less likely to break if you keep it healthy so it looks longer and fuller.


----------



## charish

well i've started using the vaseline at night, and the only thing i've noticed is it get in my hair and makes it greasy some. but i've only been using it on my face for a few nights. but my skin does feel more moisturized in the morning. so time will tell if it makes any more changes.


----------



## bronze_chiqz

ive developed small small breakouts on my face?ive been slathering Vaseline for the past 3 days and then i stopped 2 days back..*wondering*


----------



## katrosier

If your skin is acne prone , I suggest really "diluting" the vaseline. Pat some on your face, then wet your hands and run them over your face , wipe your hands on a towel , wet them again , run them over face etc till you've got just the teensiest layer on. HTH


----------



## Ophy

Thanks for that, upon waking my skin doesnt feel as gunky as it does when freshly applying Vaseine, instead it feels silky smooth.

Ive also become a fan of the aspirin mask.


----------



## MissOli

pweeeeeh...have read ALL the posts *lol*

And going to bed in a minute..and I'm very interested in this whole vaseline thing.

So I think I'll give it a go tonight!


----------



## katrosier

Good luck missOli let us know how it goes!


----------



## charish

asprin mask, that's sounds familiar, can you tell me about it?


----------



## laura112

I'm giving it a go tonight as well, Ashlee did the vaseline really have that effect on your skin??? you didn't try anything else or change your routine in any other way? my skin is also sensitive with clogged pores. After reading the posts it would seem that the people with oily skin actually get quite good results. Anyway heres hoping.


----------



## speerrituall1

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif asprin mask, that's sounds familiar, can you tell me about it? https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...t=aspirin+mask


----------



## charish

oh yeah, thanks. i knew it was on here somewhere.


----------



## laura112

I tried the vaseline last night just washed my face as normal and slathered it on. I woke up with lovely soft skin and my usual redness was definatley reduced but it didn't last as by the middle of the day it was back to its tired, haggard looking self. After changing my skin care routine to the clinique 3 step program I have had brilliant results until recently when my skin just suddenly decided to look awful no matter what.

But as it was only my first try I'm going to keep at it and I have another nights application on as I type!


----------



## mowgli

I've been using vaseline at night for a while now, alternating with camellia oil. So far so good, my skin looks a lot brighter these days too..


----------



## MissOli

one week has passed and smooth as a baby's butt





and I'm feeling a difference too...my skin got more elastic...so going to continue!


----------



## le_tink

It does work wonderfully, the key is using a warm wet washcloth to remove it.


----------



## angellove

a little update: been using vaseline since i think the start of this thread....

oh god... my skin has never been better.. i only use it at night tho..

and i use the teeniest layer on my face.. one more thing I SWEAR that my lashes have grown so so so much



they look so long my friend actually thought that i use fake individual lashies and the best part, she thought that i found a miracle cream! i did! it's vaseline!

a little tip: i find that after exfoliating at bedtime and applying vaseline, my face looks super good in the morning.. xD give it a try


----------



## angekay

I keep meaning to come back and post on this thread! I started the Dove/Vaseline treatment about a month ago. I had to give up the Dove part within a week and go back to Cetaphil (lesson learned: Dove is not good for my face!), but have kept up the Vaseline. It does feel weird, but you get used to it and my skin has defn been softer. Since I don't wash my face until after my morning run, I have that "greasy face" for a bit - but it's worth it.

Thanks much for this tip!


----------



## Ashlee

Absolutely!! I di not change anything else. Cetaphil and vaseline is all that works for me. Good Luck!!


----------



## troysympatico

so, which is better to put on the face, vaseline or virgin coconut oil?

though, when i searched google, some research says that vaseline can cause breakouts...


----------



## MissOli

I didn't get any breakouts...and my skin is super sensitive

Also read in this thread that some scientists say that no one has been allergic to Vaseline...but who knows.

U might wanna give it a try


----------



## Prettynylongirl

Well, I have been using it since I was in my twenties, my Dad told me, that is the best there is all those high dollar creams are just high dollar. So, I have stayed out of the sun since I was 13, well tried, I would go out in the beach after 3pm, and have a lot of block on. But I am telling you it must work because any Doctor or nurse, or sexy guy that felt my face exclaimed how soft and silky my skin is, yes I put it on my arms after a shower, and pat dry for the excess. And my hands melt some men. My face is really soft, no wrinkles or anything, good genes or Vaseline??? You probably think I need to be spanked for being so like I am bragging, but I am saying it really works!!!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda

Originally Posted by *Prettynylongirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I have been using it since I was in my twenties, my Dad told me, that is the best there is all those high dollar creams are just high dollar. So, I have stayed out of the sun since I was 13, well tried, I would go out in the beach after 3pm, and have a lot of block on. But I am telling you it must work because any Doctor or nurse, or sexy guy that felt my face exclaimed how soft and silky my skin is, yes I put it on my arms after a shower, and pat dry for the excess. And my hands melt some men. My face is really soft, no wrinkles or anything, good genes or Vaseline??? You probably think I need to be spanked for being so like I am bragging, but I am saying it really works!!!



I think good genes and avoiding the sun are the most important factors.


----------



## magosienne

i have some dry skin around my mouth (still have to figure out why) and it's red so i look like i have a big smile, like Sally in the nightmare before christmas. but vaseline is here !

i love vaseline.


----------



## charish

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think good genes and avoiding the sun are the most important factors.



yep you're right.


----------



## MissMaryMac

Well it's a been a few weeks and I will continue to use the Vaseline, it evens out my color, my pores only got smaller during the 1st week, they still look like orange peels. I had to ditch the Dove soap, it dries me out.


----------



## xlooseleaves

"But getting back to the Vaseline. Years ago, Vaseline heard I was a fan of the product, and they sent me a bling bling jar of the product. I loved that hot little jar of Vaseline and wanted to share that with my audience. Each jar I gave to the studio audience was worth $100. I know that's a whole lotta money for some Vaseline, but it's because they were all hand beaded with Swarovski crystals. But underneath all that bling is just a regular jar of Vaseline that you can get at the drugstore or in your own medicine cabinet. I have been reading your messages and a lot of you are concerned that putting Vaseline on your face is not the best thing to do. I have very dry skin, so Vaseline is great for the skin on my face. But if you have oily or acne prone skin, you should probably keep the 'LINE (nickname for Vaseline - pronounced "LEENE") off of your face."

-Tyra Banks

in that case i definitely couldnt use vaseline,

it would make me break out like no other haha


----------



## raineywife

My mother was all for Vaseline &amp; Pond's Cold Cream. She even made us all smooth it all over our faces and bodies. We were all clean and shiney - not ashy





I use it on my five-year old and on my body, lips, and to take makeup off my eyes.


----------



## beautynista

Ok, I'm going to try this. I have to find a way to keep the Vaseline on my face and off the pillow at night!


----------



## Loreal

If I used this, could I still put my regular face medicine from the dermatologists on, or no?? thanks!


----------



## Kathy

I don't see why you couldn't put your derm's stuff underneath the vaseline. The vaseline will help seal it in.


----------



## MissOli

think one month have passed..or something...still no breakouts..so I'll continue with it



love the way my skin feels...even tho I didn't such a bad skin..it made it alot better!


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see why you couldn't put your derm's stuff underneath the vaseline. The vaseline will help seal it in. i haven't posted on here in awhile, but wow, this thread has really grown astonomically! i came back just to check this thread to see if everyone is still on the vaseline bandwagon like myself. 
honestly - can't live without the stuff now! i quoted kaville because that has been most effective for me. i use retin a and then apply a light anti-aging cream that is not very moisurizing, wait 15 minutes, then put a thin layer of vaseline on top. i even got some of my girlfriends into using it. oh..and my boyfriend uses it now too! and as far as i am concerned, all those lip plumpers you can throw away, cos vaseline makes my lips look better than any of them ever did. the women who claim to use it always have much younger looking skin than other women their age.

i don't know what the controversy is about vaseline clogging pores. it says it is non-comedogenic, and judging from the girls who are greasy and break out and have acne, seems like their claim is true. vaseline is a petoleum "product." so is gasoline! would gasoline clog your pores? you bet! look at the consistency of vaseline. it has to do with particle size and mass. i use it on my hands now too and i am convinced it is going to keep them looking young! sunscreen on face hands and neck during day - vaseline on face, hands, and neck at night. don't forget the neck!

glad to see everyone is still vaseline obsessed!


----------



## softcow

I did the Vaseline thing for a while because my skin is very dry and developed an allergic reaction to all petroleum products (I had to throw out nearly all my cosmetics since they all contain paraben.) I was exfoliating a lot too because of the flakiness. Raw skin + petroleum products = bad idea. Only a small percentage of people are naturally allergic to petroleum products, but if you use them on broken skin the chances of you becoming sensitized go up by a lot. So if you are going to use it (or any non-natural moisturizers since nearly all of them contain paraben) avoid applying it to broken or raw skin.


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *softcow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did the Vaseline thing for a while because my skin is very dry and developed an allergic reaction to all petroleum products (I had to throw out nearly all my cosmetics since they all contain paraben.) I was exfoliating a lot too because of the flakiness. Raw skin + petroleum products = bad idea. Only a small percentage of people are naturally allergic to petroleum products, but if you use them on broken skin the chances of you becoming sensitized go up by a lot. So if you are going to use it (or any non-natural moisturizers since nearly all of them contain paraben) avoid applying it to broken or raw skin. i hear what you're saying, but i think the whole "natural" thing has become somewhat of a misnomer. petroleum products obviouly come from petroleum, which is esstentially fossilized organic material. so what makes something natural vs. not natural? if you are speaking of processing a product, i don't necessarily think that makes it "unnatural." personally, the whole natural this, natural that think irks me because unless you are tearing open an aloe leaf and smearing it on your face, i can't think of many other organic products that don't go through processing. olive oil is considered "natural"...but there is a process from olive to oil. same thing with almond oil, or any oil. the process it goes through can be quite complicated and involve preseratives, etc. I hate seeing certain skincare lines that claim to be "natural" that are anything but. also...there are many great skincare formulations - superior skincare formulations - out there that are synthetic or involve processing to get it to that point. people love the idea of using something natural, but everyone seems to be quite confused about what is natural and what is not. fossil fuel is just as natural as using corn oil. the effects upon the environment are different, and the same can be true of so called natural skincare products. many are extremely irritating to the skin. sorry...it's just that petroleum jelly is more so-called "natural" than many things if you think about it from a chemical standpoint.


----------



## beautynista

When applying moisturizer before the Vaseline - do I wait unil the moisturizer sinks in and is completely absorbed THEN apply Vaseline? or should I apply it right away to seal it in?

TIA!


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When applying moisturizer before the Vaseline - do I wait unil the moisturizer sinks in and is completely absorbed THEN apply Vaseline? or should I apply it right away to seal it in? TIA!

tia - i wait 15 minutes myself. seems to work for me. i've tried sooner, and 15 minutes seems to be a good time to wait i've found.


----------



## softcow

Quote:
i hear what you're saying, but i think the whole "natural" thing has become somewhat of a misnomer. petroleum products obviouly come from petroleum, which is esstentially fossilized organic material. so what makes something natural vs. not natural? if you are speaking of processing a product, i don't necessarily think that makes it "unnatural." personally, the whole natural this, natural that think irks me because unless you are tearing open an aloe leaf and smearing it on your face, i can't think of many other organic products that don't go through processing. olive oil is considered "natural"...but there is a process from olive to oil. same thing with almond oil, or any oil. the process it goes through can be quite complicated and involve preseratives, etc. I hate seeing certain skincare lines that claim to be "natural" that are anything but. also...there are many great skincare formulations - superior skincare formulations - out there that are synthetic or involve processing to get it to that point. people love the idea of using something natural, but everyone seems to be quite confused about what is natural and what is not. fossil fuel is just as natural as using corn oil. the effects upon the environment are different, and the same can be true of so called natural skincare products. many are extremely irritating to the skin. sorry...it's just that petroleum jelly is more so-called "natural" than many things if you think about it from a chemical standpoint. Sorry, I should clarify what I meant by "non-natural." I am not one of those hippies who thinks that if it's not straight off the tree then you shouldn't use it. I actually agree with you on the point that processing these chemicals (i.e. refining them) makes them a lot better for you to use.
By non-natural, I meant most commercial products (as opposed to stuff like generic jojoba oil.) I would say 99% of them contain paraben as a preservative. Some of them do have warnings that you shouldn't use them on broken skin but I know a lot of us just ignore those labels when we're having a breakout or whatever and slather it on anyway. I know I used to, which is why I have this problem now and can only use mineral foundations.


----------



## Loreal

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see why you couldn't put your derm's stuff underneath the vaseline. The vaseline will help seal it in. Thanks! So would I just put the derm stuff on first and let it absorb for a little bit and then put a tiny layer of Vaseline on over it and go to bed?? And so if I already have acne now, will it actually help that, or will it just not hurt it?? Sorry all the questions...




Thanks for all your help.


----------



## speerrituall1

Been using generic petroleum jelly for several months now without any problems. The major pluses have been smooth, soft skin and longer lashes. The lash thing scared me at first. I kept thinking something was in my eye, actually I was looking through my lashes.


----------



## Lindsey2

I started using Vaseline on my face almost every night when I was 20 years old. I'm now 43. Last week, I joined my local YMCA. The girl who signed me up appeared to be around 25. She asked me if I was 29 years old yet since up through age 28 you get a young adult discount. This is the third time in the past couple of months that I've been told by strangers that I look much younger than I really am. I think a lot of the reason I look younger is faithfully using Vaseline all these years.


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *Lindsey2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I started using Vaseline on my face almost every night when I was 20 years old. I'm now 43. Last week, I joined my local YMCA. The girl who signed me up appeared to be around 25. She asked me if I was 29 years old yet since up through age 28 you get a young adult discount. This is the third time in the past couple of months that I've been told by strangers that I look much younger than I really am. I think a lot of the reason I look younger is faithfully using Vaseline all these years. oh my God Lindsay! That is so awesome...that must feel GREAT! it's not like how my mom still gets carded for alcohol at the liquor store and is all excited at nearly 50! i mean...she looks great but she doesn't look 20! you must actually really look really young for your age! do you do anything else besides vaseline? do you eat a certain way or have a certain lifestyle or cheery outlook on life? if it were all vaseline, haha..i would love that! but you must have amazing genes or be doing other things right too. just want to know...cos i try to do what i can. have you used vaseline consistantly all this time? thanks in advance!


----------



## Loreal

Lol this thread has been going on forever, but I have finally decided to join in the Vaseline fad!! Yay! I used it last night, and actually, I couldn't really tell a huge difference this morning... sadness.



But since it's the summer and I will just be hanging out for a few months, I decided now would be the best time to try it. I will update as soon as something happens!


----------



## Lindsey2

Hey Jessica. Yes, I've been very consistent about using Vaseline since I was 20. Other than using Vaseline, I'm very careful about staying out of the sun or I use A LOT of sunscreen when I'm outside. I started using Retin-A when I was 25. But, I could only use it once a week and I finally stopped using it altogether because it irritated my skin so much. For the past couple of years, every night I apply to my face and neck MD Forte Lotion I, then a moisturizer, then Vaseline. I think Vaseline is the most important step in my routine because it holds in the treatment product and the moisturizer so well and it soothes my sensitive skin.

In my case, diet and positive attitude don't play a part in my looking younger. I get depressed from time to time. And, when I do, I eat junk food to try and feel better. I enjoy working out though.


----------



## katrosier

595 posts ! Vaseline seems to work for most of us! I wonder why they dont expand their line and advertize more. I too am still using vaseline and still loving it! The eye were most lashes broke off are at almost the same length as the other eye, which is really saying something seeing as they broke off christmas 2005! Now if I can only figure out how to smother the ends of my hair with it without getting greasies.


----------



## Loreal

Well I used it for a few nights, but honestly I didn't like it! Sadness!!!
















I really wanted it to work. It actually seems to break me out. O well. But I'm glad it's working so good for all of you guys!!!!


----------



## katrosier

Awww



sucks it didnt work for you. Try Jojoba oil? that's what I use when I run out of vaseline.


----------



## cissy2222

I am break-out prone, but I use vaseline on my eyelids and around my eyes each night before bed. One of my grandmothers did it, so I dont know if it is more a family habit of why I do, or if it really does something. But it does not make me feel greasy at all.


----------



## beautynista

I dunno if this is funny or sad....but I really can't keep the Vaseline on my skin, it's always somehow rubbed off on my pillow/douvet. Also, I don't sleep well with Vaseline on my face, I wake up like every hour and I have nightmares only on the nights I apply it. LOL.


----------



## Life1nDreaming

That sounds so unpleasent :


----------



## princessmich

It's awesome to remove eye makeup.


----------



## James

I really like vaseline for my lips, but anywhere else I break out like crazy. Even if I put too much on my lips, I get tiny pimples around my lips. It's not so lovely.


----------



## speedinggt

Very interesting





I have a tube of creamy Petroleum Jelly...wondering if any tried it and got results.

Found it at the $ store enriched with vitamin E


----------



## cissy2222

I havent seen this kind, I have only used the original, but with the vitamin E it sounds really good. I will have to take a look for it when I go to the store next.


----------



## suzizack

My MIL used Crisco on her face &amp; neck and had gorgeous skin. I tried it and got clogged pores and my dog wanted to lick my face .LOL


----------



## suew

I only use Vaseline on my lips and dry eyelids. Sounds tempting though, to use it on the face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suzizack

I have the Creamy Vaseline and use it at night on my feet. Leaves my heels etc very smooth and soft. I tired it to clean off eye makeup but the creamy version did not work as well as the regular version of vaseline. I prefer olive oil or jojoba oil to clean off waterproof mascara and eye liner.


----------



## spion1

I wouldn't dare try it either. Too risky for my oily acne prone skin. Maybe they just have exceptionally good skin and genes and it has nothing to do with the vaseline?


----------



## lisaveta

I have used it on my eyelashes for years, whenever I think of it. The next day if I put on mascara they are crazy thick. It also makes them softer (good for butterfly kisses!).

Can;t imagine using it on my face, cause of blemish-prone skin. Isn't it toxic?! That's what the hippies say!! Or maybe to them it's an environmental concern, fossil fuels, etc.


----------



## suew

I think you need to dilute it with water if you want to use it on the face, but I don't think I would try it. It feels heavy, and I might get it smeared all over my pillow!


----------



## vtmom

I like it on my lips and my cracked heels, but my face - NEVER! I would be a complete broken-out mess the next day.


----------



## suew

I use it to remove any eye makeup, and to moisturise dry elbows too.

Btw, someone mentioned 'creamy vaseline', how is it like? It is a lotion or something?


----------



## aeys1

It's good for your lips but all over the face? I don't know...


----------



## Very_Tammy

I have the creamy version. It's like a thick and rather greasy cream. I actually got it because of this thread. I liked the positive effects of Vaseline mentioned here, but I didn't want to risk breaking out, so I tried Vaseline Deep Moisture Creamy Formula. It is very moisturizing, but I haven't really noticed anything amazing from it. I think I'll risk using the regular version of Vaseline next time. For reference, I have combination skin and I don't think that I'm break out prone (strange -- I know, but I'm just not quite sure about that, lol). I use this as a night treatment, but if you have dry skin, you could probably get away with using it as a day time moisturizer too. I actually tried it during the day with some loose powder over it, and I like it. It didn't look very oily or greasy.


----------



## suzizack

I found some good smelling vaseline with lavender scent and one with shea butter at Walgreens. I have been using these on feet, legs, arms, hands and cuticles. Very smooth skin now !

The creamy vaseline is nice on feet and legs too and does not leave a greasy residue at all.

Jane


----------



## lml6509

Ok this is my first post





I have been reading all of your posts and am excited to say I just left walmart with my first jar of Vaseline and am ready to try!!! I really hope it works, my skin is just dull right now and I want to rev it up


----------



## skyla

hi, guys i am new here and i love this thread very much.

i also tried to put vaseline on my face last night and the result was amazing. my skin was so soft this morning !!!



love the skin i am in .


----------



## shar

I would only recommend vaseline to individuals that are not acne prone. Vaseline helps prevent evaporation of moisture from the skin and protects the skin from irritation. Be aware that petrolatum (vaseline) can cause allergic skin reactions in the hypersensitive individuals. Emollients like vaseline are good for restoring moisture to parched areas of dried-out lips etc. But in order for that to work, you need to apply it obsessively!! The more frequent the application of the vaseline, the faster your results.

Shar


----------



## idrmofgucci

I have actually heard of this but I have never tried it. I am 32 years old and I smoked on and off for quite awhile. So I am going to try this for a couple of weeks and see what happens. I couldn't read all the posts in this thread but have the experiments (sp?) worked out well?


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *idrmofgucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have actually heard of this but I have never tried it. I am 32 years old and I smoked on and off for quite awhile. So I am going to try this for a couple of weeks and see what happens. I couldn't read all the posts in this thread but have the experiments (sp?) worked out well? Yes!! For many of the ladies on here it has. That's partly why we made the thread a "sticky", so people could find it easier. Give it a try and post your results.


----------



## idrmofgucci

I tried vaseline for the first time last night and I have to admit I was really impressed. I really thought that is might be possible I could have woke up with pimples galore but I didn't and my skin felt great. I am going to stick with it for awhile. Thanks all you beauty pioneers that tried it first.


----------



## max06

Hello, I'm new around here. Just wanted to say HI and also wanted to ask you people if you have any other tips regarding antiaging products beside vaseline



)

Thanks


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Moisturiaze like crazy. Anything with some oil in it. Use it like crazy. I have always used vaseline on my feet though.


----------



## shar

Good morning Max06 and Welcome Aboard to Make-Up Talk! There is so much to see on this site and learn. Please visit the forums that advertise skin care products and if you see a few that strike your fancy then contact them for help.

Vaseline is not for all individuals. If you are acne prone, I wouldn't advise using it on your face. But Kookie-for-coco is correct. Vaseline can safely be applied to feet, (be sure and wear socks) elbows, hands, etc.

Shar


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *max06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello, I'm new around here. Just wanted to say HI and also wanted to ask you people if you have any other tips regarding antiaging products beside vaseline



)Thanks

Welcome to mut! Depending on what your questions are, I would first suggest using the search function because there are many, many threads about anti-aging and different products. The Vaseline thread is a "sticky" because so many people looked for it on the site and it seems to work for many. It is, by no means, the only thing out there. If, after doing a search, you still don't find an answer to what you're looking for, then start a new thread and ASK! If we can help you, we will!


----------



## Scarlette

I just started using Vaseline two days ago!!!

I am acne prone and oily.. so here goes the review.

I do not feel like it stays on top of my skin, it actually penetrates and leaves my skin smooth. I don't notice any line reduction yet, but I haven't gotten a pimple! I will let you know more once I start using it regularly!


----------



## xxevrsoswtxx

I use it to remove my eye makeup using a cotten ball. Works fantastic



, plus it moisturized my eye area. I don't think i'd put it all over my face though. That would feel a bit gross.


----------



## Jeny81

Hello people and thank you for your advices. I tried once vaseline and the result wasn't pretty, so ...I don't want to try it again. That is way i'm interested in finding a cream that should solve my problems and gave results as soon as possible .

Thank you


----------



## AliciaMoor

For my wrinkles I have used XXXXspam edited by moderatorxxx products, they made my face look younger and brighter. The best thing about these creams is that they are made from natural ingredients and they are not tested on animals. I am glad thet my face looks very young now.


----------



## shar

Vaseline has no active ingredients that will take the wrinkles away. Its function is to heal dry skin, protects skin from wind burn and chapping, and will reduce the appearance of fine, dry lines. It holds in moisture when applied to the skin.

Shar


----------



## jelic_delacruz

i use it before bed on my feet then i wear socks..


----------



## shar

Socks are a must when using vaseline on your feet. If applying vaseline to your hands I would suggest wearing gloves for awhile until the vaseline goes into the skin






Shar


----------



## pebbles81

I have been wondering the same thing...anyone have any comments?


----------



## makeuptard

SO then if you wear it on your face... shoudl you wear a face mask?? stupid question maybe... sorry .. sorta spamming..


----------



## shar

I would suggest if wearing vaseline on your face that you apply it lightly to the skin so it will asorb in and not get on your pillow cases when your sleep.

Shar


----------



## LOVEBIRDS

Really it is very great and makes the skin looks younger and smoother, i used it for a long time and nothing happened to my skin.


----------



## cocopuffsweety

i duno about anti age, but i do know that if you scrub your lips with vasline and a toothbrush that it atkes away the ashy lips look! haha got that one from tyra &lt;3


----------



## nymphadora

I was curious when reading this thread how to keep it off of the pillow cases? I have heard of this for feet for a long time, but I can't stand having socks on my feet in bed...I am a barefoot gal.


----------



## joeysauce

okay so its been months, my face has def. improved but im not happy with it right now...on my cheek, theres this area where i had a large, somewhat long, dry bump. kinda seemed like it spread across my cheek, but anyways, in a few areas of it, it had heads that i popped and most of this bump went away. but now its in one place and i dont want to mess with it again, after i did once to make it smaller, unlike all the other bumps that just went away. i was using an exfoliating scrub for a while, seemed like it helped my face. but i wanna know how to get rid of this. its a little dark on top, and smooth, i can tell theres puss in it, but i dont wanna irritate it. how could i get rid of it? and/or what is it?

and basically, i just wanna know what to use to bring my face back to how it used to be, when i was like 12 or 13. just random pimples but nice smooth skin. i wish i knew what to use. =/ when is this gonna end? im thinking about proactiv, think its worth it?


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *nymphadora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was curious when reading this thread how to keep it off of the pillow cases? I have heard of this for feet for a long time, but I can't stand having socks on my feet in bed...I am a barefoot gal. You only use a very thin layer of vaseline so not much will make it to your pillow case. But, some will and I guess you just have to change them a bit more frequently.


----------



## Prisca712

Interesting thread so far...personally I'd be a bit nervous about using Vaseline on my skin, but for those who had great results more power to you! I find that using cocoa butter works nicely. However, I do love Vaseline for my hands and feet (perfect for the cold Canadian winters!) What I usually do is apply a bit of lotion, then 'seal' it in with Vaseline and wear socks (or cheap gloves). In the winter I do this right after my showers before I go to bed and it definitely helps keep my skin from getting all dry and flaky/cracking.


----------



## allyoop

Prisca, Welcome to MUT.

Have you seen the Oil Cleansing thread? Very interesting!


----------



## Prisca712

Hi allyoop, thanks for the welcome



I haven't seen the Oil Cleansing thread - I'll check it out (I'm already learning so much just browsing the forum!)


----------



## allyoop

Sometimes desparation kicks in and people will try anything to fix or improve their skin. You can always try a 'test' area of your face before you take the plunge...then if you rash, turn red, breakout, it's just a small spot and not your whole face?? I wish I'd done that myself sometimes!


----------



## feedxmexglamour

can you put it on with a normal moisturizer? maybe i wil do my regular moisturizer in the morning, and vaseline at night. hmm. ill try it.


----------



## max06

Hi there,

why should someone use vaseline and not a product that could help and moisture her skin just vaseline does ?I tried vaseline once and it was awfull...


----------



## allyoop

You lose moisture from your skin through evaporation. I venture to guess that it helps by holding moisture in. It is best to moisturize regardless of what you use, immediately after showering.


----------



## feedxmexglamour

i tried the vaseline thing last night and it was horrible! it made my skin feel so gross and beyond oily, and it was so hard to wash off! It felt sooO disgusting, and i felt like it was clogging my pores..it may work with very dry skin, but not with normal/combo skin like mine!!


----------



## reesesilverstar

Hey, I read somewhere that vaseline is good for moisturizing the skin on your lips. I tried it but my lips still feel really dry. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sheikah

I'm doing a research right now with my Organic Chemistry's Professor about beauty products and pretty much everything we put on our faces does nothing. All the skin of our body is covered in a thick layer of keratin. Almost nothing goes through it, no vitamins, no collagen, etc. What my professor told me is that the best thing you can do is slather on vaseline or some other really greasy substance *if your skin can tolerate it* as it'll work as a shield, nothing harmful comes in, nothing good leaves. Personally, I can't stand it, my skin doesn't tolerate it and neither do I so I don't think I'll be doing it anyway.


----------



## allyoop

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, I read somewhere that vaseline is good for moisturizing the skin on your lips. I tried it but my lips still feel really dry. Any suggestions? About a week ago, I used a soft toothbrush and scrubbed my lips with the vaseline. They're still softer than before. It didn't cause break outs around my lips. 
I also have used it 3 or 4 times at night - thin layer. It didn't cause breakouts.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif About a week ago, I used a soft toothbrush and scrubbed my lips with the vaseline. They're still softer than before. It didn't cause break outs around my lips. 
I also have used it 3 or 4 times at night - thin layer. It didn't cause breakouts.


Hey Thanks allypoop!!!

I'm gonna try yr suggestion tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## aliciaesthetics

It's an occlusive barrier, that's it. It traps what you have on your face in and not to evaporate


----------



## feedxmexglamour

it made me break out horribly!! my face STILL hasn't recovered =[


----------



## suzizack

Yes it can cause breakouts, clogged pores and eventually dry facial skin for some.

I'd not use it on my face at all. Just over lotion on feet , hands, legs.


----------



## charish

i haven't had any problems with it. i just try to put it on kind of thin b/c i don't like the greasy feeling, if you're prone to acne or if it's about that time of the month then i can understand the breaking out part. i have pretty normal skin and very rarely breakout.


----------



## sofia4ever

Well, I don't like the smell of it and it's been quite a while since I quit applying any sort of petrolium jelly, not even to my lips. Also, I think it's a bit too thick to be able to apply just a thin layer without pulling the skin.


----------



## vedakimx

I heard vaseline is great for very dry skin. However, I have oily skin and I have tried vaseline on my face and it ended up making me break out. ): I personally don't like the smell and consistency but that's just me. It's really hard to get off. However, I use Vaseline on my lips when it's feeling really dry. It works like a charm.


----------



## aieshxgrl

i love this stuff! i always use it near my eyes during the winter months or on any dry patches


----------



## pinkribbon

Don't care for the stuff myself...


----------



## poy

I always apply Vaseline on my lip everyday but I haven't lay it on my face. I think it's greasy and make you face oily.


----------



## MamaRocks

My friends mom has ben using it as an eye cream for for her whole life and she, too, has nearly no wrinkles =)


----------



## cracka

I use my eye cream at night and then once it has had time to sink into the skin I apply a drop or two of pure castor oil and I have found this has helped with the fine lines and wrinkles around the eye


----------



## butterscotch

I personally would never use a petroleum product on my face, but the fact is that it's an excellent moisturizer. I'd use an alternative product like you'd find at a health food store. But then, I'd use it only as a moisturizer. If you have problems with breakouts, any kind of cream, lotion will lock in all the bacteria that cause acne.


----------



## elkron

Vaseline is a petroleum product (like mineral oil) - it coats your skin like saran wrap and doesn't allow toxins to release from your pores! In the short run, it might seem like it works, but in the long run it promotes acne, slows down skin function and cell development which results in premature aging. It's very cheap, and therefore, very popular. Make sure to use products that are organic, no chemical base with organic products added, do not contain mineral oil, or animal by-products.


----------



## Bobbi John

Though I would not personally use Vaseline all over my face, I do know it works for some. However, I can recommend a very thin coat of Vaseline on eyelids to enhance eyeshadow color and to make it adhere to the lids longer.


----------



## Lelenn

Vaseline actually makes my skin dry.


----------



## Sauless

It seems like all it could possibly do is moisturize?


----------



## Cassandra Hope

I've been using Vaseline on my stumpy eyelashes for quite a few months now. After I coat my lashes, I take an eyelash curler and Voila! my lashes become long and thick. I then use an eyelash comb to separate any stickies. The effect is so dramatic, I don't even need to use mascara.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I personally wouldn't put it on my face.


----------



## Olivia23

I use vaseline at night every once in a while. I only put it on very, very thin. Even then I will still take a little water and rub it in after I put on the vaseline, it helps thin it out more and not be so greasy. I watched Tyra Banks talk show one day and she uses it on her face also.


----------



## LadyFrog

As vaseline is more of a barrier cream, i know that with my skin it generally makes dryness worse. But if you put it on over wet skin then it might trapn the moisture in?


----------



## mrembo

I once asked my dermatologist if its adviseable for me to use vaseline, and he it's no good on skin cos when you apply it the skin cannot breath.However he said it is ok to use it on lips and rubbing it on nails.I'm really attempted though to use it around the eye area.

I'm definately trying the oil cleansing.Thank u gals for that.


----------



## vtmom

I *never* thought I'd let this stuff anywhere near my face, but my skin was particularly parched today. So I put a pea-sized amount on my fingers, mixed it with a little of my regular moisturizer (clinique moisture surge, which is a gel consistency) and 2 drops of jojoba oil. I spread it all over my face, neck, and around my eyes. I'm telling you - it felt heavenly. It has left a soft matte finish, not gross at all. I'm in complete disbelief. Now, I don't expect I'll be doing this every night, but every once in a while for sure. You have to realize that I've always been very oily and acne prone, and at 50, I still am. I'm really surprised at how great it feels!


----------



## godfreygirl

Inspired by what someone said about Tyra Banks... and I went searching for Vaselina and Tyra Banks on youtube.com... and look




thought I would share it... I watched that too. I thought that was quite bazaar for Tyra......but I read on a post she put on her website that she was doing an "Oprah Spoof" for when Oprah gave away all those cars....hence the Vaseline she gave away all being on key chains. 

YouTube - Tyra Banks Goes Insane

It's interesting though, this thread, because I have been using it for a while now and I think this is one of the best kept secrets, the cheapest one I know certainly... I use it on all of my body actually. I'd like to know more about this. With winter coming and me being in the pool at my gym, my skin gets SUPER dry. HOW do you keep the Vaseline from getting on your sheets? I've put it on my hands with thin rubber gloves and on my feet with socks and it works GREAT to soften. So, I'd like to use it all over, but doesn't it make your sheets messy? I'd like to know so I could do this too. Thanks.


----------



## NYCSusie

Vaseline is really BAD for your skin, its Petroleum, it clogs pores and creates really bad problems.


----------



## quut

I would go as far as using vaseline on my lips and foot


----------



## Bee Luscious

Originally Posted by *elkron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vaseline is a petroleum product (like mineral oil) - it coats your skin like saran wrap and doesn't allow toxins to release from your pores! In the short run, it might seem like it works, but in the long run it promotes acne, slows down skin function and cell development which results in premature aging. It's very cheap, and therefore, very popular. Make sure to use products that are organic, no chemical base with organic products added, do not contain mineral oil, or animal by-products. 
YES!!!!!

Vaseline destroys skin cells and actually causes premature aging. I mean would you put gasoline or motor oil on your skin!? By using petroleum jelly that is basically what you are doing.


----------



## NYCSusie

Great posts,thank you bee luscious for your input


----------



## StereoXGirl

I'm surprised some people have said this makes their skin dry!

I have very dry skin, and vaseline hydrates it quite well (better than any moisturizing lotion I've used). I thought it might give me zits because people are saying that it coats your skin so it can't breathe. But it's actually the opposite for me. My skin has gotten clearer...


----------



## MissMaryMac

Everyone is different. It will affect people in all different ways.


----------



## livelovelaughxo

wow, i would never cover my whole face in Vaseline


----------



## cstaplehurst

Marilyn Monroe used to do this, the only thing it is proven to do is make more hair grown, apparently before she died her make-up artist said that she did have an increase of downy hair on her face. Vaseline doesn't moisturise, it just acts as a barrier and does dehydrate your skin.


----------



## laura9

Dehydrate the skin????????? ohhhhhhhh my! I put vaseline in my entire body after shower (and at night in my eyes). I live in Denver CO very dry weather and vaseline is the only product that will last the entire day on my skin so bye bye itching, and now....bye bye moisture.

Cstaplehurst thanks for the info.


----------



## msjkirklee

I use vitamin e oil. I think vaseline is too heavy.


----------



## chavette

doesn't that suffocate their skin? wouldn't like to see their pillows in the morning either! GREASY!


----------



## RussianDoll

I just use it as a makeup remover...

there are no properties in Vaseline that would make it anti aging

maybe its simply the added moisture, which you can get out of any cream


----------



## Kiraboshi

I've only really used it whenever my lips are chapped. Well, once last winter I tried putting it on my face when I had really dry skin, but it really clogged my pores.


----------



## farahm

vaseline works!

wonders

and I have read this post in the chatelaine forums also and they voted for vaseline too


----------



## shouyien

interesting..but since my skin is oily I don't think I'd try it..

they prob don't have wrinkles because moisturized skin doesn't wrinkle as much as dry skin..


----------



## Sinford

I only saw this thread a week ago when I joined here, and decided to give it ago, I was having real problems with scaly dry patches on my forehead and some blemishes between my eyebrows and on my chin. And I swear to god Vaseline took care of them all.

It seems to make the skin plumper or something - I have some scar things on my forehead from scratching my dry patches years ago, kind like thin indents, and they're even less noticeable.

I take my make up off my usual way at night - Body Shop Vitamin E Cream Cleanser and Hydrating Toner and Camomile Eye Make Up Remover, put on my moisturiser (Dear John by Benefit) and a layer of Vaseline on top, in the morning I wash or scrub my face (I alternate) with Body Shop Jojoba Face Wash of Exfoliating Scrub put more moisturiser on and a tiny bit of vaseline.

My make up goes on and stays on well - it's almost as if I don't need a primer - and the dry patches don't reappear half way through the day as they usually do.

So for anyone who hasn't tried it, give it a chance and you never know it could just change your life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pri

ohh, i wanna try this.


----------



## diwucy

I think I might give this a try, but as a once a week or once a month thing. I really don't want to clug my pores


----------



## Ardin

I am scared to try that, could be very good or very bad. I use refined coconut oil under my eyes at night, works a treat.


----------



## godfreygirl

Originally Posted by *Ardin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am scared to try that, could be very good or very bad. I use refined coconut oil under my eyes at night, works a treat. I ordered a 54 oz bottle of "Organic Coconut Oil" online.....could find it nowhere around here.... even in the specialty section of our largest grocery store..... and I wanted to ask you what it does for under your eyes when you put it on at night.....moisturize, fade dark circles....??? I finally bought some after all the great posts here on how wonderful it is for our face....... but I don't know if I've read anything on what it would do if put under our eyes. Thanks.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Originally Posted by *laura9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dehydrate the skin????????? ohhhhhhhh my! I put vaseline in my entire body after shower (and at night in my eyes). I live in Denver CO very dry weather and vaseline is the only product that will last the entire day on my skin so bye bye itching, and now....bye bye moisture. Cstaplehurst thanks for the info.

If you apply it while your skin is damp, it'll hold the moisture in, actually.


----------



## godfreygirl

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you apply it while your skin is damp, it'll hold the moisture in, actually.



I'm not sure Vaseline will stay on your skin if it's still moist from water. But, I asked my dermatologist about this when I went for a checkup. He said Vaseline will work great ONLY if you massage a good moisturizer into your skin FIRST....then put a thin layer of it over that. He said if you put it on alone, it CAN dry your skin or irritate it because of the petroleum content. When we put it on our feet at night and put socks on (I've done that), it works because the socks hold in our natural skin oils by warming our feet (or hands with gloves)......but it's not the Vaseline doing the job alone....it's working with OUR oils and the warmth. So......(by his information), Vaseline is ONLY good on our face, feet, hands, etc. IF we apply a good moisturizer FIRST......then the Vaseline will act as a "barrier" (like a shell I guess) to hold IN the moisturizer and make IT more effective.



Just thought I'd pass this on since it came from a professional and is not just my opinion.


----------



## Ardin

Originally Posted by *godfreygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered a 54 oz bottle of "Organic Coconut Oil" online.....could find it nowhere around here.... even in the specialty section of our largest grocery store..... and I wanted to ask you what it does for under your eyes when you put it on at night.....moisturize, fade dark circles....??? I finally bought some after all the great posts here on how wonderful it is for our face....... but I don't know if I've read anything on what it would do if put under our eyes. Thanks.






I have never put it all over my face, but for my eyes... it really does reduce the look of fine lines, and bags, (I don't get dark circles so I can't say anything about that) it's like the skin is plumper... during the day make-up would create little stiff lines under my eyes, that hardly happens anymore. I wash my face as normal, moisturise, put the coconut oil under my eyes and then smear a little aqua phor over top (I only do it at night with the aqua phor) but oil under my eyes morning and night.
Hope that helps.

I use aqua phor on my face each night, sealing in my moisturiser... it really helps those dry patches clear up during winter, all those pesky sub zero head winds.


----------



## godfreygirl

Originally Posted by *Ardin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wash my face as normal, moisturise, put the coconut oil under my eyes and then smear a little aqua phor over top (I only do it at night with the aqua phor) but oil under my eyes morning and night.
Hope that helps.

I use aqua phor on my face each night, sealing in my moisturiser... it really helps those dry patches clear up during winter, all those pesky sub zero head winds.

Yes, your post did help. I will try that. I've also read good things about Aquaphor. I think I'll get some of that too. We've been having some VERY cold weather too and I get in the pool at my gym 3 times a week. That REALLY does a job on my skin....itchy, itchy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ceeinthesun

Originally Posted by *farahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif vaseline works!
wonders

and I have read this post in the chatelaine forums also and they voted for vaseline too

i have been trying this for the last week and to my delight it works wonderfully. i was so surprised that it had all gone by the morning, leaving my skin soft and plumped and glowing. this is definately going to be part of my beauty routine for ever. thanks everyone who wrote here and is spreading the word!


----------



## wvpumpkin

Is this alright to do..... I put on my night moisturizer first, after cleaning of course, let it soak in fairly well, then add the vaseline. Is this going to alter or help the vaseline from doing its job?


----------



## cherie

I hope vaseline can make my oil well of a face less so. I'll try it out starting tonight. This should only be done at night time, is that correct?


----------



## acneXpert

Isn't vaseline supposed to be oily?


----------



## NSR160

Lol you guys ehm girls.

Should have a lesson in diet.

The way to have good skin is good eating.

Drinking and eating fish, olive oil and oils containing omega 3.

Will give you better skin.

You should not apply moisturizing only when needed.

The problem with applying is that you have too keep doing it.

And it will dry you out.

Perfumes and chemicals, will also dry out you skin.

The best way to apply you skin moisture from the outside.

Is using baby oil, after you have been in the shower.

When you go to bed, (unless you want to shine all day long)





Do this once a month.

Using mild soaps on you skin, also when you remove makeup with alcohols.

Most makeup removers are not easy on the skin.

If you have a local tattoo artist, it could be a good idea to go and ask them.

About skin care.


----------



## kayleigh83

Loooove Vaseline. I occasionally put it on before bed, just a very thin layer that I then dab with a tissue. Wash it off in the morning like usual and my skin is so soft and glowy!


----------



## ekajojox3

I wouldn't do that if i had sensitive skin. Maybe if I had drier skin, but I dont think i need it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## michelledreams

I have to say I'm loving the effects of Vaseline.I just put a light covering on face before going to bed and so far skin has made a complete turn around.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Vaseline is simply an excellent moisturizer because it creates an occlusive barrier on the skin's surface that slows down water loss. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Kentuckygirl

I am going to try this. I was about to buy some pricey stuff I saw on tv on an infomercial but now I am going to try the vaseline first. I am just not sure what type of cleanser I should use first. I have dry skin and roscea and stated noticing fine lines around my eyes and face.


----------



## SpiritWind

I started using vaseline when I was about 12. I put it around my eyes after reading that Marie Osmond used it every night around her eyes and on her eye lashes. She claimed not only did it keep the skin soft but the eye lashes stay soft and won't break so easily. The trick is after washing your face with a good mild cleasner leave some water on the skin so when you apply the vaseline it locks in the moisture. Your skin just soaks it up while you sleep and you wake up with soft skin. During the winter months you can also put in on your hands, around cuticles and then put your hands in some socks while you sleep. You will wake with soft hands and cuticles. I am now 42. Everyone is shocked to find out I have 4 teenagers because they say I only look like I am 32.


----------



## Kristines

will this help if you already have some wrinkles...I'm 54, don't have a lot of wrinkles..but I can tell my face is starting to look it's age.

Guess I'll have to try this, can't hurt.

Thanks


----------



## Kentuckygirl

I have done it now for the past 2 nights and no beakouts. I must say it has helped with my rosacea too. I think I have found a new beauty routine. If it just didn't feel so goopy on your face! What we won't do to look good!!!!


----------



## beautyandjanine

Use your own personal judgement and let your skin do the talking. The secret might not be the Vaseline, just the fact that they moisturized every night or their limited exposure to the sun which is very important in preventing wrinkles. My aunt who is now 40 plus, used cocoa butter every night. I do not like how it feels on my skin and I think it is to heavy. It would probably be the same with Vaseline. You should moisturize according to your skin needs. For example, use a heavier moisturizer in the winter and ALWAYS use a moisturizer with SPF 15 or higher. The better the protection you have, the less chance of wrinkles. If you are Acne prone, I do not suggest it or if you are a teenager or in your early twenties. A reg. moisturizer every night should be fine.


----------



## godfreygirl

Originally Posted by *Kentuckygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have done it now for the past 2 nights and no beakouts. I must say it has helped with my rosacea too. I think I have found a new beauty routine. If it just didn't feel so goopy on your face! What we won't do to look good!!!!  I had some reservations about using vaseline on my face too, but after hearing so many good things about it here, I tried it. I found the secret is using your moisturizer FIRST....then put a VERY thin layer of vaseline over that. Moisturizer has water in it and the vaseline keeps that locked in so it doesn't evaporate. Now I use it every night and my skin is SOOO soft and also makes my moisturizer work better. Now I also do the same thing on my hands &amp; feet.... put moisturizer on FIRST, then a very thin layer of vaseline, then my gloves (hands) and socks (feet).....it works wonders. Hope this helps with that "goopy" thing.


----------



## glamlisa

I believe it.. My mom uses Vaseline every night along with other products and she looks 15 yrs younger than what she is. She has very dry skin and never broke out with acne in her life, maybe this is why it works for her?


----------



## beautyguru

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cousin who is 16 and her mom use vaseline on their faces every night. They have been doing this for years and they both have great skin. Now my question is .. if you're a teen or even older and you smother your face in vaseline every night ..wouldn't you break out in zits? Also her mom ( my aunt) is 40 something and doesnt have a single wrinkle , at first I thought she was just lucky but her sisters who are younger have wrinkles . Are my cousin and aunt just lucky? or is Vaseline a solution for all skin problems? OMG - They must be very lucky and very greasy. Vasaline is not a moisturizer in any way. In fact over long periods of time it will dehydrate the skin. People who use vasaline on the lips always have dry lips this is because the vasaline draws the moisture from the lips. My advice is to go to a rep beauty salon and try a good brand not a dept store.

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vaseline is simply an excellent moisturizer because it creates an occlusive barrier on the skin's surface that slows down water loss. Nothing more, nothing less.



yes you are right it does create a barrier but it will absorb, please do not even try to put this product around the eyes.


----------



## yello

My mom uses Vaseline everywhere but her face.. ever since she was little... and she is now 61 and does not look it at all.. and my mom has super oily skin... soo yeah.. i guess it depends on the person.. but i dont like the feel of vaseline on my skin soo i dont use it...


----------



## beautyguru

Originally Posted by *yello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My mom uses Vaseline everywhere but her face.. ever since she was little... and she is now 61 and does not look it at all.. and my mom has super oily skin... soo yeah.. i guess it depends on the person.. but i dont like the feel of vaseline on my skin soo i dont use it... no please do not try this, I am a trained beauty therapist and beauty trainer aswel as make up artist. This will do no good to your skin. Invest in a good moisturizer and eye cream.


----------



## vera jones

Vaseline is petroleum based so it should after a period of time, have drying affect I don't think I would use it. I like Elastiderm (by obagi) it seems like it not only moisturizes my skin but it looks like it is getting better (smoother)


----------



## soniababonia456

i dont know about your whole face but i use it on my eyelids at night to make the skin more soft and prevent it from getting wrinkles.


----------



## godfreygirl

I've used the Vaseline many times, but ONLY a VERY thin layer over my moisturizer to make a sort of barrier over it. It worked very well. But, I have now found something that I think is MUCH better for my skin, makes it baby smooth and won't clog anyone's pore.

It's *"Jason Natural Cosmetics Pure Beauty Oil, 5,000 IU Vitamin E Oil*" It's only $6.99 at drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more and has a very pleasat light fragrance. I will be using this for a long time now.......but NOT to replace my moisturizer......just to enhance it. I LOVE the way my face looks and feels.

Oh, by the way, *"Aura Cacia Natural Skin Care Oil, Grapeseed"* is also another wonderful product for your skin and all over your body. I love that too. It's only $4.49 for 4 oz. I put a link below to show were it is......the Vitamine C Oil....and I hope that works. I've not put a link in that space before.


----------



## Um Azooz

_I think it's right .._

_Vaseline does miracles and I saw that on many women.._

_As mentioned before Tyra use it and even __Cybill Shepherd, they asked her once about the secret behind her smooth skin, she said it was Vaseline.. She puts it all over her face before going to bed.. _

_And you know what, my mum use it too on all over her face during her day and she always tell me to do it too but I make fun of her that NO WAY Iâ€™ll do that but really my mumâ€™s face is smooth and with no wrinkles .._

_Iâ€™ll try to use it during the day and see the results



_


----------



## irkenfetus

Oh man, I just finished reading this thread - it took me all of yesterday up until now! Well, I got curious about halfway through and tried it last night, and I did wake up to that glowing skin everyone's been describing. I have combo/pimple prone skin, but it didn't seem to make me break out. I did wake up with one of those "under the skin" pimples on my chin today, but I think I would have anyway, since it's that time of the month. Well anyway, I woke up, used Cetaphil mixed with Clean &amp; Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser for sensitive skin, rinsed, used a damp towel to lightly scrub my skin, rinsed with cold water, then while skin was still damp applied my regular Oil of Olay Active Hydrating Beauty Fluid. I then used a small amount of Vaseline, mixed with a bit of water, applied it in a thin layer over my face, then blotted a bit with a tissue to remove any excess. That pimple already looks smaller, and my t-zone isn't it's normal greasy self. It's sort of...satiny. Evenly dewy but not greasy looking, that's the only way I can describe that "glow" look I got. Hopefully this will keep working!

And to think, I used to think that Vaseline was only good for lubing up things when making sculpture molds!


----------



## magosienne

lol !


----------



## laurreenn

i can't imagine using vaseline all over my face!


----------



## honeycombed

As a woman of color, I've heard some women swear by Vaseline, but never really used it myself other than for chapped lips or dry areas of skin in the winter time. I'm not even halfway through this thread, but hearing about the great results many of you have had with it prompted me to try it tonight.

I made sure to use a thin layer and I put it on while my face was still wet after washing it. I do like the "dewy" look it gives me, and it really doesn't feel that heavy on my face. I think I will just use Vaseline before bed. Hopefully I'll also have good results.


----------



## msmack

I wouldn't put vaseline anywhere near any of me - its a petrol oil product... yikes! To each their own though!


----------



## bulbul

I had use vasline alot, it is great


----------



## Elspeth

Do you wash your face with Dove BEFORE you put vaseline on your face? Or do you wash vaseline away with Dove? Or both? *confused*

I had never heard about vaseline doing miracles on face, I used to use it a lot on my lips when a teenager but nothing more. I have applied it on my face 2 nights now and wow, skin looks so smooth and healty! And I have such a dry skin

Edit: I stopped using vaseline after a few days. I need moisturizing and vaseline didn't do it, my skin started to feel kind of strange so I went back to my Lancome.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg

my husband and all his family have used vaseline on their faces all their lifetime and all of them have beautiful skin.....and no wrinkles at all....so i use it also when i remember to..after reading this thread i think i will try to remember putting it on more often...from all the times ive used it, i must say i always woke up with nice soft skin


----------



## suzizack

Vaseline can lock moisture in, form a barrier. I do use it on my feet after I put shea butter on my feet and hands at night. Then put loose socks/.gloves on for a few hours at least if not overnight.

Makes my feet stay softer, less trouble with callouses. But vaseline on my face makes more plugged pores, etc..

It all depends on your skin tho. My MIL used crisco for years on her face and neck. She had smooth skin,but lots of wrinkles .

Jane


----------



## terra

Vaseline works great, my mom also uses it.


----------



## HollyC

If vaseline works great what about a thin layer of Olive Oil? Wouldn't that achieve the same moisturizing and protective purpose while adding positive benefits? Just wondering if anyone has tried this,


----------



## godfreygirl

Originally Posted by *HollyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If vaseline works great what about a thin layer of Olive Oil? Wouldn't that achieve the same moisturizing and protective purpose while adding positive benefits? Just wondering if anyone has tried this, *The reason the Vaseline works better is because...the way I use it...when you put your moisturizer on FIRST and then put on a VERY thin layer of Vaseline, it works as sort of a 'shield' or 'barrier' to keep that moisturizer on your skin. That way it doesn't evaporate, rub off on your pillowcase or anything else. Like others have posted, it also does the same for your hands and feet. Put your moisturizer or FIRST, then smooth a VERY thin layer of Vaseline and it will keep that moisturizer close to your skin so it can do its job...does any of that makes sense? I don't think olive oil would work the same way because it's more of a moisturizer itself and wouldn't work as a barrier to keep in your moisturizer like the Vaseline does. I hope I said it right.




*


----------



## MsAubreyM

Vaseline can be used as a cheap moisturiser only by people with really dry skin. Otherwise, you would find that it can block pores causing break outs.

If anti aging is what you are after, then vaseline is not it.


----------



## Aniger86

I heard about Vasaline being good for skin too. One tip I read was to apply a thin layer of Vasaline on the face and leave it on for the night or for 20 mins as a mask. Anyway, I tried the later. I think I developed white bumps all over my face in the end, so nope, it didn't work for my skin. Works great on my very dry lips though, I've been using them for years and have gone though many miniature bottles of them.


----------



## Yola

I have known and heard of many people who have used this since a young age. I'm not one who's kept up with it continuously but when I do my face is especially soft and glowy in the mornings. I will agree without doubt that it does wonders for the feet.


----------



## Roxie

Vaseline, huh? I am huge on anti-aging, so I might have to give it a try some time. It makes a good liploss, that's for sure.


----------



## Grindy

I would only put vaseline on my lips, knees, and elbows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kewchhi

Me and my family use vaseline on face and we all have beautiful skin without any wrinkles.


----------



## Oz_princess

I wouldn't use vaseline on my face, I think it would cause acne


----------



## Snoo

Vaseline is actually noncomedogenic, so your skin can breathe, even if you are acne prone


----------



## sasha_

I would have thought that vaseline, which is made of petroleum no? , would be clogging for the pores! maybe though...


----------



## przmaticprinces

*I am in my 40's with acne prone skin and have used vasoline on my eye area and any really dry patches since I was a teen. Though my skin is not perfect I still don't have wrinkles around my eyes and I to swear by it. I have recieved other eye creams in various make-up and skin care kits and all them seemed to irritate my skin, but never my vasoline. : )*


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *sasha_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would have thought that vaseline, which is made of petroleum no? , would be clogging for the pores! maybe though... It is, it's petroleum jelly, but it works great against dryness, so when nothing else has worked, i reach for it. As to be anti aging, our skins are all different from each other, and i believe a well moisturized skin always looks better


----------



## bellerose

I'm going to try this! Should be interesting!


----------



## eromi

Hi I am new to this forum, I joined after reading all the posts. And I'm going to try it but i wasn't sure what the routine was. Are you supposed to wash morning and night with dove and the add vaseline each time or do you just use vaseline at night. If it's just at night what do you need to put on in the morning? A lot of questions but I just want to make sure that I get this right. It sounds like an answer to all my skin problems.

Eromi


----------



## pinksugar

eromi, I'm guessing they just use it overnight after washing their face with the dove bar? I might try it on just my eye area






If anyone has been using it recently, have you noticed any difference?


----------



## lauren84

I use the Dove as my face wash and would not switch for any amount of $$...I will exfoliate every few days but my skin has never been so healthy...I love Vaseline...I am sometimes lazy but I usually put Jahoba oil around my eyes and often ALL over my face and then let is absorb then apply a thin layer of vaseline...it seems to really make my face glowy the next day! It is not dry hardly ever if I keep this routine..and I have less breakouts then when I don't use it..and it makes my super oily skin less oily!! Love it!!


----------



## bellerose

Aww shucks. I tried it and clogged me up pretty bad... I basically used a biore strip all over my face and I've never had anything come out.. well, it came out this time. 

I'm still using it under my eyes since I'm pretty dry and gross under there. It works great as an undereye moisturizer. I'm going to still use the beauty bar too and see if it'll help me out. So sad it didn't work out.


----------



## Jimmy_nv

I believe only natural products. i think your aunt have a great personality.


----------



## eromi

Just out of curiosity, has anyone found using vaseline has given them the skin that they want? I've been using the dove soap and vaseline and I've noticed an improvement, but I still haven't found ANYTHING that gives me that spot free clear complexion that I'm after.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eromi, I'm guessing they just use it overnight after washing their face with the dove bar? I might try it on just my eye area




If anyone has been using it recently, have you noticed any difference?

cheers pink, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## EYE

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK day 2 : my skin looks great!!! its all soft and glowey! Still no break outs. Flakey dry patch has disappeared and make up goes on smoother on eyelids
oh I forgot to mention , seeing as we dont have vaseline here in france I use pure petroleum jelly. It comes in a tube (labeled vaseline lol) and its more like Gel than the vaseline texture so its easy to spread on and doesnt feel as sticky.. I dont know if that makes any difference with the "anti aging" properties but it sure does make using it easier.

BTW if anyone wants to know why a 23 year old has suddenly become obsessed with slowing down time ...its because I found a white hair smack in the middle of my bangs!!!!!!!

Please tell me I'm not the only one going prematurely gray!





i am 27 and i have couple of white hair at the sides , i dont know i had a friend in collage we were 21 by then and she had one wondeful hair silky ,black and long with one white hair at the back .it definetly takes your attention .

i dont know if its gene but my parents didnot have white hair early , but i know exactly how you feel?

so you are not the only one.

Originally Posted by *przmaticprinces* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I am in my 40's with acne prone skin and have used vasoline on my eye area and any really dry patches since I was a teen. Though my skin is not perfect I still don't have wrinkles around my eyes and I to swear by it. I have recieved other eye creams in various make-up and skin care kits and all them seemed to irritate my skin, but never my vasoline. : )* Do use vaseline normally as eye cream alone without anything else ?

because here in egypt eyecream brand is really too expensive. if this worked, it would be a save

is there types of vaseline with different company or something?


----------



## pinksugar

Update!

I've been using it for a while, I do think my under eye area looks plumper, more hydrated... and I think it has even reduced the tiny lines I have a little bit! I feel like it is doing something whereas the expensive eyecreams I've used don't always feel like they're effective.

This is a great cheap solution. At the moment I only use it around my eyes although maybe once every few weeks I use it all over my face for extra hydration.

Now to try the dove beauty bar!!


----------



## Johnnie

I'm glad to hear that PJ is working for you Rosie. Just within the last few weeks of using it, my under eye area is softer and smoother



I love this stuff!


----------



## Panda816

I think it's finally time for me to try this on my eyes!


----------



## pinksugar

I've started using the dove beauty bar... (original) just out of interest, how long did you guys wait to get/see results?


----------



## Bec688

This entire thread has nearly given me a nervous breakdown! lol I just don't know where to begin with explaining how bad it is to use vaseline as a skin care fix.. it's just bad, bad, bad!!!! There are much better options out there... much.


----------



## magosienne

Lol Bec, since i discovered shea butter my tube of vaseline is miserably collecting dust. I was thinking of recycling it for my leather shoes


----------



## pinksugar

mags, what brand have you got? how is it working? the vaseline is the only thing I've found that really sinks in and provides the eye area with moisture. Not even expensive eye creams have had that effect


----------



## magosienne

The brand is Mercurochrome, they make mostly bandaids of all sorts, and their tube was pretty inexpensive. But i don't like mine because it's half liquid half jelly, yuck yuck.


----------



## bronze_chiqz

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The brand is Mercurochrome, they make mostly bandaids of all sorts, and their tube was pretty inexpensive. But i don't like mine because it's half liquid half jelly, yuck yuck. magÂ§ If u want the Vaseline brand of petroleum jelly, U can get it at the little indian are at Gard Du Nord. They have tons of it


----------



## magosienne

Cool, thanks !


----------



## Safa

i think im going to try this as well. but im scared, first because i've already got a gigantic zit on my chin and second because my skin ends up super duper oily after i use a moisturizing cream :-/


----------



## bluengold2007

I do use the Dove soap I think it works very well.


----------



## MsFit

I would love to try the Vaseline.

I know alot of people use it to moisturize their bodies.

I break out on my face easily, usually on my nose and forehead so like everyone else

i'm just concerned about waking up to big red zits on my face.


----------



## mebs786

I remember my sister used to apply vaseline every night after cleansing her skin. I might try this...


----------



## Doya G

i usually put vaseline on my face every night before going to bed. especially on those days when i feel so dry.

its really good and i wake up feeling good.

after cleansing my skin, i apply it all over my face..and wait for a while before hitting the pillows..


----------



## melodie5

my mom and grandma both use vaseline on their faces, and have done for YEARS! theyve tried to convince me to do it so I tried it for a little while and my face was a greasy break out nightmare....I think it works fore some people but I dont know how I feel about smearing petrolium by products on my face. I prefer more natural skin care products, but do use vaseline as a body moisturizer in a pinch when I run out of my regular stuff. It works but no better than anything else imho.


----------



## Young-Simba

I would never do that, talk about breaking out all over.


----------



## Lesley-Anne

dunno if this has been said lol dont have time to go thru the 39 pages lol! but marylin monroe apparntly slathered it all over her face everynight and for makeup she used to layer vaseline and powder everyday!


----------



## MsFit

I have actually heard about this.

I think that's pretty neat. She did seem to have beautiful skin..

Originally Posted by *Lesley-Anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dunno if this has been said lol dont have time to go thru the 39 pages lol! but marylin monroe apparntly slathered it all over her face everynight and for makeup she used to layer vaseline and powder everyday!


----------



## Andi

I donÂ´t understand which ingredient in vaseline should have any anti-aging properties? All it can do it moisturize...and skin aging does not happen to due dryness of the skin. ItÂ´s a mix of sun exposure, loss of collagen etc. Of course you can get some wrinkles from major dryness, but most people care enough for their skin to prevent that.


----------



## ladycallie

I can't believe people would believe this. Petroleum jelly is a horrible thing for your face. =/ If anything, it actually sucks moisture. Something must be up.


----------



## Ssue

Being aware of your skin type would be a consideration when deciding when to use it and how often.

For dry, sensitive skin it is a great remedy as a quick spot treatment to get rid of those dry, scaly skin patches. (Especially in the winter.) Vaseline is also one of the only things that works for me in preventing eczema. (More severe dry, scaly patches of skin).

A&amp;D ointment is also a good all purpose treatment for dry skin as well. It keeps the skin very soft. Just a very light layer once in awhile a night works well to keep your skin wonderfully soft.


----------



## Jooksta

I have used umpteen different oils and butters, various combinations thereof, for my daugther's eczema, to make lip balms and glosses, lotions and so on. From almond, avocado, borage, coconut, emu, evening primrose oil...shea butter, walnut oil... I could work my way through the alphabet here with the different things I have tried. Different brand lotions too- from aubrey to weleda. Mostly organic stuff. And now I am back to using Vaseline for everything. I was almost disappointed to find that after having spent so much money on natural, organic oils, Vaseline just works better on her eczema. It works on my face too.


----------



## magosienne

Have you tried calamine lotion ? It works nicely. Or you could try Uriage Cu Zn (copper zinc) cream, both are my staples.


----------



## beauty beauty

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cousin who is 16 and her mom use vaseline on their faces every night. They have been doing this for years and they both have great skin. Now my question is .. if you're a teen or even older and you smother your face in vaseline every night ..wouldn't you break out in zits? Also her mom ( my aunt) is 40 something and doesnt have a single wrinkle , at first I thought she was just lucky but her sisters who are younger have wrinkles . Are my cousin and aunt just lucky? or is Vaseline a solution for all skin problems? Vaseline might be a single factor..there will also be some other factors..for ex; wrikles can form if you use hot water for your bath all the time, if your face was exposed to hot sun's rays most of the time, like that..


----------



## sunpower9

Thank-You very much...It works for meee...




my skin is oily n sensitive...I recently tried the ocm method n unfortunately it didnt work for me n i ended up having new pimples all over my chin area...So i tried vaseline the one i had at home was white petroleum jelly..

i applied it very lightly all over my face,no smothering jus a light touch all over my face...n i applied a lil more on all the affected areas...thats all..this was before goin to bed...In the morning i apply a light clay mask n wash off with warm water...reapply vaseline on affected areas only...throughout the day I applied it again and again mayb 6-7 times,it takes away pain n irritation almost instantly,the gunk came out v easily...second day most of my irritation was gone,pain is gone..redness has reduced a bit...n when i applied it on new bumps they seem to have vanished the nex day !!!

M loving this...It has smoothened my skin...Vaseline definitely protects n heals the skin no doubt...very little of it is more than enough...yay.!!

works for me works for me....i definitely will recommend it to people oily pimple prone skin...(esp with redness n painful swelling) it works...


----------



## rubyrhodes

Well, I guess their skin is not sensitive to vaseline, and another reason could be the skin is now used to that over the long haul.


----------



## bathory313

Ummmmm.........petroleum jelly. PETROLEUM.

From What is Petroleum Jelly?

"It can also trap infectious agents under the skin"

"Unfortunately, petroleum jelly should not be used around the nose, as it can cause a condition called lipid pneumonia, a lung infection caused by the inhalation of fats. It may also interfere with the nose's ability to naturally scrub air as you inhale, which could also contribute to lung infections"

" "Is it true that petroleum causes cancer?" Many petroleum compounds (and there are thousands of different compounds found in or made from petroleum,) are known to be carcinogenic, so it's a qualified 'yes.'"

And please look up "Petrolatum and Petroleum Jelly Health Concerns" (sorry I can't post the link yet)

I think I'll pass on the Vaseline............


----------



## Caityd90

Omg so I put Vaseline all over my face last night and when I woke up my skin felt so smooth! A minute after I put it on I couldn't even feel it and while I was sleeping it didn't feel heavy or smothering or goupy or anything and their was no transference of it Tony pillow! I have really oily skin in the mornings usually but today my skin was perfect. And I didn't break out at all which I'm very prone to doing. If anything, I feel as though the blemishes I have were reduced in appearance. Thank you so much for this suggestion!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *bathory313* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ummmmm.........petroleum jelly. PETROLEUM.
From What is Petroleum Jelly?

"It can also trap infectious agents under the skin"

"Unfortunately, petroleum jelly should not be used around the nose, as it can cause a condition called lipid pneumonia, a lung infection caused by the inhalation of fats. It may also interfere with the nose's ability to naturally scrub air as you inhale, which could also contribute to lung infections"

" "Is it true that petroleum causes cancer?" Many petroleum compounds (and there are thousands of different compounds found in or made from petroleum,) are known to be carcinogenic, so it's a qualified 'yes.'"

And please look up "Petrolatum and Petroleum Jelly Health Concerns" (sorry I can't post the link yet)

I think I'll pass on the Vaseline............

Yes, i was shocked when i learned what it is, i switched to shea butter after that, but the fact remains it's moisturising and so cheap people on a tight budget may have to resort to it.


----------



## seuseu

I wouldn't use vaseline on my face. I am oily/acne prone. I have used it on my legs and feet. I use it in the winter on my feet, slather on, put socks and go to sleep....wake up w pretty feet ))))


----------



## fictionwriter04

hmmm it's possible. i use it around my eyes at night but wouldn't put it on my face in case it got in my hair lol.


----------



## Tim Bernee

I'm 25 now and lately I've been thinking about starting a nightly routine of anti wrinkle / anti aging cream. Is it too soon or better to start now than when I actually have wrinkles? Also, what's the best product to use?


----------



## oxy77

Im to scared to even try, I would probally be one big zit by morning. If anyone with acne tries it I would like to know how it goes.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *Tim Bernee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 25 now and lately I've been thinking about starting a nightly routine of anti wrinkle / anti aging cream. Is it too soon or better to start now than when I actually have wrinkles? Also, what's the best product to use? It's always better to prevent than to cure, because when the wrinkles are here, it's too late. So wear a sunscreen on a daily basis, and you can definitely use a night cream.


----------



## redlipstick

Which Vaseline product are you guys referring to? I don't know any product from them that is for anti-aging purposes only.Anyway, for those who are asking for product recommendations, I'd share what I use. I use NeuCell anti-wrinkle cream to reduce the appearance of fine lines. I sometimes use essential oils too so that I still give my face a natural feel. I also take fish oil capsules.


----------



## snwdream

Vaseline does not cause pimples. It is non-comedegenic, meaning it will not clog pores. I read one article claiming that a group of persons with acne used vaseline as a facial moisturizer for 21 days and found that at the end of the study they reported a decrease in acne. I didn't verify this article, but I do know that one cause of acne is dry skin flakes clogging the pores...so it would make sense that well moisturized skin would suffer less acne. I started using petroleum jelly as my only moisturizer and within a week my skin was softer and smoother and my nails were so shiny and healthy looking that I kept getting compliments and people questioning if I had clear coat on or were they just that shiny naturally. (I rubbed the petroleum into my nails just in the process of moisturizing my hands) I also get really rough skin on my feet and within a week of using the petroleum with a pair of socks every night for bed my feet were softer then they've been since I was a teenager.


----------



## samsoon

Hi, If you continue using  Vaseline &amp; you starts to notice that your eyelashes changed a lot , be sure It's because of Vaseline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have a long eyelashes , but I can assure to you that Vaseline makes them longer &amp; thicker ..

Vaseline for me Is my beauty secret , I'm now 28 years old &amp; use It since a long time ago In everywhere even on my face &amp; It makes the skin perfect

soft skin , glowy face , younger look ,  no Wrinkles &amp; no pimples even I have oily skin &amp; ..............
for me I can never give up the Magic Vaseline ..


----------



## Audrey942

If it works, then continue with it.

What I've seen so far, in many years of my life (sad to admit) is that each skin has unique characteristics and reactions to the things you put on it.

A simple example are soap, which is basically just oil and acid.  And yet, some skins will have adverse reactions to certain soap, such as, drying, flaking... Yet some, with the same soap will result to smoother and well moisturized skin.

Vaseline, I tried it once for some rough patched that developed on my face and it worsened with a drier and cracked skin.  Well, I first thought that since it's oil, my skin normally reacts favorably to oil (as long as I don't everdue it).  Except I now realized after some more reading that oil in vaseline is carbon based.  While oil in say, coconut, is vegetal.

So my conclusion is that my skin reacts adversely to carbon-based oil and very well with vegetal based oils.  Though I have not tried olive oil yet - LOL!


----------

